# Missing boater



## phi471

On our way back in this evening, we heard the CG inquiring info about a 23' Sea Chaser. There was no response and then teh CG asked if anyone was at or had been in the Tequila area. We talk about it all the time on this board, hope everyone is ok. Does anyone have any more info?


----------



## tommy261

*23 ft sea chaser*

Just heard on the vhf that the sea chaser is still missing with 3 people on board... left out of matagorda heading to tequilla... this was as of 2:20 a.m... I am at work monitoring the radio so if I hear any news I will post up... Hope they make it in safely..


----------



## Hotrod

Thanks Tommy.


----------



## Brassnadz

Prayers sent for good news soon.


----------



## tommy261

*3:21 a.m.*

Still missing, prayers sent for a safe return...


----------



## tommy261

*4:50 a.m.*

as of 4:50a.m. the uscg has tried calling the 23ft sea chaser catamaran. the gentlemans name is james ? ( I believe that is the name but the c.g. radio is breaking up)


----------



## Matthew737

Just out that way last weekend. Sure hope everyone is okay and our prayers will be with them until they return safe. We'll say a prayer at church this morning as well.


----------



## bwguardian

With a new day bringing sun light into the equation...hopefully they are found alive clinging to a rig or the likes.


----------



## Savage Rods

Any word? Praying all will be ok


----------



## C.Hern5972

any new word as of today??


Prayers sent


----------



## Hydrocat

Chronicle has a link now. James Phillips and Curtis Hall were two of the fisherman in a 23 ft cat. Still have not found them. 
http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/metropolitan/6583846.html


----------



## phi471

Thanks Hydrocat... They are definitely in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Swells

I'm not super religious but when I see saints and patrons of the fishermen, I always am respectful of the men and women who lost their lives at sea. Apostle Andrew is perhaps the most popular, incidentally the official patron of Scotland. Apostle Peter was also a fisherman. Here in South Padre island, we have a large sculpture called the "Cristo de los Pescadores" (Christ of the Fishermen) which at times is covered in flowers and wreaths, when loved ones remember their kin who were lost at sea. Us fishermen being rather spiritual folks, we always pray for life when we see such reminders of the dangers of the high seas and the blue waters, and a safe return to dry land.
Amen.


----------



## kingracer

hope they return safe :flag:


----------



## Shredded Evidence

What were the seas like yesterday? I did not go out.


----------



## Chuck

Seas were easy yesterday...forecast for 1-2', light wind. We were out of Freeport about 35 miles in a 23' center console and could run any speed.


----------



## boom!

Shredded Evidence said:


> What were the seas like yesterday? I did not go out.


I ran 50 miles out of matagorda yesterday and it was only slightly choppy. We ran through some rain storms but no lightning.
Praying that all ends well for the missing boaters.


----------



## sferg

A friend of mine ran out in and out yesterday in his sea cat at 30 knots both ways. He said just a nice boat ride to the weather bouy but no current and few fish.


----------



## Angler_without_a_Dangler

just heard another CG report.... they're still looking.


----------



## Angler_without_a_Dangler

they said 2 white males and one black male.... out towards tequila. I pray they find them.


----------



## crownroyal76117

hopefully they are ok.. i wonder if they had en epirb on board? I know i dont leave without one no matter how far out or how nice the weather.


----------



## Salty Dog

I think this is the boat they are in...

http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/1288312445.html

I really think the chances are very high they had a mechanical issue and are OK.


----------



## tokeefejr

Salty Dog said:


> I think this is the boat they are in...
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/1288312445.html
> 
> I really think the chances are very high they had a mechanical issue and are OK.


I hope that's it.


----------



## lordbater

I talked to some Matty county LEOs who knew a little about what was happening (more than me, I hadn't heard anything yet) and a LCRA guy who thinks they probably had fuel problems.. all heresay.. they were still missing according to the locals in Matty as of 4pm..

a


----------



## Brassnadz

Wow. still waiting for word huh? Keep faith in good outcome.


----------



## MustangMike

6 o'clock news - still missing. Hopefully they just ran out of fuel and will be found soon. Hoping for the best. Prayers are with them and family.


----------



## tokavi

Hope they are OK. Seems they would have been located if it was a fuel/ mechanical issue AND they were in the area they are supposed to be. That could be the problem, folks are looking around Tequila and they decided to fish somewhere else, we've all done it.


----------



## ptaylor322

just watched 13 news and they still list them as missing.may God be with the boaters and also with thier families at this time


----------



## Sight Cast

A friend of ours on a 65 Viking said there were 4 or so bay boats at Tequila yesterday. Hope they find them okay.


----------



## PasadenaMan

I just logged on, prayer will be sent tonight from my family.


----------



## Never easy

Prayers sent for the boaters, families and friends.


----------



## Hotrod

This just sucks. We will be going to Floaters tomorrow to have a good time, thinking we may be passing these guys up that really are in desperate need. Knowing they are somewhere out there, but where to look, no telling where they may be. Prayers for a recovery soon and to their families.


----------



## Snap Draggin

Man it makes me wonder if they have all the proper safety equipment. I'm thinking that they would have been found by now if there was an EPIRB on board. I hope all is well, and I'm praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Brassnadz

When I was younger, I had an old 21' MFG I would take out to the Fogg and beyond. It was a POS to say the least. No radio, or EPIRB, and a motor that barely ran. What an idiot I was!hwell:

I hope this has a good outcome.


----------



## hog

Prayers sent, fingers crossed

and

Help the searchers find them Lord.​


----------



## Cartman

Is it safe to say that all the boats in that area have been seen on surface radar and have been checked out by now?


----------



## BALZTOWAL

IT JUST TAKES ONE LITTLE THUNDER STORM


----------



## 11andy11

Cartman said:


> Is it safe to say that all the boats in that area have been seen on surface radar and have been checked out by now?


Are you serious?


----------



## samarett

Prayers Sent


----------



## Roaddawg

Have been watching this thread since yeasterday my prayers are with them and their families.


----------



## Tiny

Man... just seen this on the news last night. Terrible.


----------



## 9121SS

Prayer sent for these guys. Hope and pray they are found.


----------



## Stay Bent

Just reading this and prayers sent.


----------



## 24Buds

prayers sent.


----------



## REELING 65

*Ihope they are ok.*

My prayers to them.I hope they return.


----------



## REELING 65

*COAST GUARD STILL LOOKING*

*i HOPE THEY ARE FOUND.i WAS JUST LISTENING IN THE RADIO.tHEY ARE STILL LOOKING.hAVE DISPATCHED hELLICOPTER IN THE SEARCH.mY PRAYERS GO OUT TO THEM.*


----------



## hammerin'fish

http://www.click2houston.com/news/20528477/detail.html

The boaters are still missing....prayers for them.


----------



## Firetx12

Prayers sent


----------



## vinsp

I just spoke to the mother of one of the missing fisherman and there is still no word from the Coast Guard. I let her know that were praying for all of them.
Scott


----------



## jjordan

prayers sent


----------



## Hotrod

My fishing partner Bubba talked to his Uncle down in Matty yesterday. These guys are friends with his son. They went out a few weeks ago and took a bunch of beer and stayed out 2 to 3 days. They are selling the boat and pulled all the electronics off. They made one last trip without even a VHF on the boat Saturday. Hope they are ok.


----------



## rambunctious

*Lost*

I'll pray for their safe return,but this last trip in a stripped boat just might be. We can just hope for the best.
Terry


----------



## Sea-riously!

They are still searching according to the news. Hopefully just a miscalculation of fuel.


----------



## Blue02

I just saw this thread. I will be praying for them. My God keep them safe while they are out there and bring them home safe to their families.

I'm out of Austin and saw the Houston news article on it. Any word from the Coast Guard yet?


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

We were in the area Saturday night and Sunday. Never made it to Taquila but fished everything to the east and south east of it. I heard the pon pon pon from the coast gaurd. I wish we could have seen them. Prayers are sent for them and their families.

David


----------



## Reefer

I know both Curt and James well, and as Hotrod said, there were NO electronics aboard. I ran into them the weekend before last on my way in and they didn't even have a compass... Knowing them, I was not surprised. Heading out to Tequila... STUPID without elects, but I'll guaranty you they had enough cerveza for an entire naval ship let alone a 23 ft cat with three dudes on deck. If the boat went down at least I know they had a couple coolers to bob around on. Hoping for the best here, but when you ask for trouble like that... it usually finds you! 

One last thing... A lot of folks keep saying that they're probably on or moored to a rig. Doubt it... Curt would've hit the ESD valve and a bird would've found them by now.

Tequila??? Curt, *** were you thinking! Prayin' for y'all bud!


----------



## capt.wronghand

*missing fishermen*



Hotrod said:


> My fishing partner Bubba talked to his Uncle down in Matty yesterday. These guys are friends with his son. They went out a few weeks ago and took a bunch of beer and stayed out 2 to 3 days. They are selling the boat and pulled all the electronics off. They made one last trip without even a VHF on the boat Saturday. Hope they are ok.


you offshore guy's, do cell phones work in that area ? going offshore with a stripped boat, no communication's doesn't make sence, hope they are skilled seamen !


----------



## Harbormaster

capt.wronghand said:


> you offshore guy's, do cell phones work in that area ? going offshore with a stripped boat, no communication's doesn't make sence, hope they are skilled seamen !


Some 20 years ago I had a Houston Cellular analog phone that worked 60 miles out....clear as a bell...but the digitals are sketchy as to where they will and won't work...and expensive if they do!

Skilled seamen? With no comms, electronics or even a compass?

Hope they're found soon! Praying for their families and what they're going through right now!


----------



## lordbater

About 2 years ago my buddies ATT phone worked 40+ miles out. I think it was something to do with ATT built an analog network for the rigs to communicate or something like that..

a


----------



## The Captain

Prayers here. This literally makes my stomach churn for all involved. God bless these families.


----------



## pierce2901

quick update. my father in law talked to Kenny, who is Curt's father, and still no luck. They are sending a couple of helicopters out of Florida this way to patrol that direction. they are also sending out some planes as well to help in the search. 

just a quick update......


----------



## MilosMaster

I got this info from another board, and if it is true the picture is becoming a little clearer. James Phillips is known for buying boats/motors/tractors/etc. on the cheap, fixing them up just enough to sell and then putting them on Craigslist. He has several on there now and it looks like the 23' Sea Chaser was one of his 'project' boats, here is the listing http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/1288312445.html

Those Sea Chasers are 100% foam filled, so unless something crazy happened they should still be floating around somewhere. Hope they find them soon, it's been hot out there the last few days . . .


----------



## Texas Jeweler

This is a good time to remind EVERYONE to be aware of just how fast things can go bad. 

Do you have an emergency plan for your boat? Have you checked your radio and flares? Do you have a whistle and mirror on board? When is the last time you checked the reliability of your life vest?

And remember, stay with the boat, even it she is upside down. We all hope these guys are found safley and return home to their families.


----------



## THE JAMMER

Roger that on the survival gear- ESPECIALLY THE SIGNAL MIRROR. That is one of the best and has the longest range. However, most people have no idea how to use one. There is a certain technique invovled or it's worthless. Take a minute or two to play around with yours now and learn how to use it, and you'll know how to use it when you need it.

Prayers for those guys,

THE JAMMER


Texas Jeweler said:


> This is a good time to remind EVERYONE to be aware of just how fast things can go bad.
> 
> Do you have an emergency plan for your boat? Have you checked your radio and flares? Do you have a whistle and mirror on board? When is the last time you checked the reliability of your life vest?
> 
> And remember, stay with the boat, even it she is upside down. We all hope these guys are found safley and return home to their families.


----------



## Reefer

James is an ex-John Deere mechanic who left the company to start his own business, Born Again Tractor Repair. He sold this shop to another company and now does flipping and turnarounds.


----------



## manihaack

Hotrod said:


> My fishing partner Bubba talked to his Uncle down in Matty yesterday. These guys are friends with his son. They went out a few weeks ago and took a bunch of beer and stayed out 2 to 3 days. They are selling the boat and pulled all the electronics off. They made one last trip without even a VHF on the boat Saturday. Hope they are ok.


 I meet James and his wife a couple 2 weekends ago at friends house in Matagorda. That boat was a salvage boat that they repowered . They put A $ 1000 dollar plus stereo with woofers and amps but no compass,vhf, gps ,sonar or radar . At that time he still had out of date Florida registration on it. They were running up and the river and ICC drinking heavly on that weekend . Last weekend I went out of river bend and ran into him again still no electronics and no compass they loaded several cases of beer and went out of the river the same time I did . I dont wish any ill will on anybody but going out 70-80 miles with out the basics isn't very smart. Hopefully God willing they are found and a lesson is learned but being gone since friday to today it doesnt look good. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## TXFPCOACH

MATAGORDA, Texas - The Coast Guard has resumed searching for three men reported missing after a fishing trip in the Gulf of Mexico off Matagorda.
Petty Officer 3rd Class Renee Aiello told The Associated Press that the search resumed Monday. A search Sunday failed to locate the boat and the men, who had planned a trip about 70 miles off the Matagorda coast.
Crewmembers from an offshore oil rig told the Coast Guard they had *seen the 23-foot catamaran, with the three men on board, at about 1:30 p.m. Saturday.*
The owner of the boat, James Phillips of Blessing, told his wife the trio would return around 2 p.m. Saturday. She called the Coast Guard to report them missing when they weren't home by nightfall.
Matagorda is about 90 miles southwest of Houston.


----------



## robul

Prayers sent..


----------



## lordbater

I wish the CG would include information like which rig, it could prove useful if other fishermen are headed that way..

a


----------



## mikeytwv

TXFPCOACH said:


> MATAGORDA, Texas - The Coast Guard has resumed searching for three men reported missing after a fishing trip in the Gulf of Mexico off Matagorda.
> Petty Officer 3rd Class Renee Aiello told The Associated Press that the search resumed Monday. A search Sunday failed to locate the boat and the men, who had planned a trip about 70 miles off the Matagorda coast.
> Crewmembers from an offshore oil rig told the Coast Guard they had *seen the 23-foot catamaran, with the three men on board, at about 1:30 p.m. Saturday.*
> The owner of the boat, James Phillips of Blessing, told his wife the trio would return around 2 p.m. Saturday. She called the Coast Guard to report them missing when they weren't home by nightfall.
> Matagorda is about 90 miles southwest of Houston.


If he found Tequila without any electronics, as reported, he must know what he is doing. I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## timberhunter

we were out around tequilla and sunrise btwn 8am to about 10:30 am we never saw them


----------



## crownroyal76117

i think it should be a law that all boaters should be required to have an EPIRB on board if goin gin to teh open ocean. People can buy one at a decent cost @ consumer marine electronics, they offer a hand held for around 265.00 (fastfind 406), it's brand new on the market and does everything the bigger ones do. no a sales pitch just a potential life saving point for all boaters.. I sure hope they find these guys..


----------



## StarlinMarlin

pierce2901 said:


> quick update. my father in law talked to Kenny, who is Curt's father, and still no luck. They are sending a couple of helicopters out of Florida this way to patrol that direction. they are also sending out some planes as well to help in the search.
> 
> just a quick update......


Is Curt's Mom / Kenny's ex-wife Laurie from El Campo?


----------



## Suck It Up

*Electronics*

I dont know this man but am sure he had a hand held GPS just not liking the Bashing going on! We all know when we venture out what to expect and what can happen ....Lets all hope for the best ...Just my thoughts on things I just don't like to assume anything till the facts are known .


----------



## Reefer

StarlinMarlin said:


> Is Curt's Mom / Kenny's ex-wife Laurie from El Campo?


Yeah, that's his mom.


----------



## 007

I would just like to re-enforce the mirror signaling device.....when we capsized last year, I used a signal mirror to hail an Air Logistics helo that was near by that saw us at the rig that we were on. Hopefully these guys are found.


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Reefer said:


> Yeah, that's his mom.


Wow, Laurie is my neigbor!


----------



## Reefer

Suck It Up said:


> I dont know this man but am sure he had a hand held GPS just not liking the Bashing going on! We all know when we venture out what to expect and what can happen ....Lets all hope for the best ...Just my thoughts on things I just don't like to assume anything till the facts are known .


They had nothing! They were laughing and bragging about it the weekend before last when I ran into them at the mouth of the river on my way in. They had a hell of a stereo though!


----------



## Tall Steve

crownroyal76117 said:


> i think it should be a law that all boaters should be required to have an EPIRB on board if goin gin to teh open ocean. People can buy one at a decent cost @ consumer marine electronics, they offer a hand held for around 265.00 (fastfind 406), it's brand new on the market and does everything the bigger ones do. no a sales pitch just a potential life saving point for all boaters.. I sure hope they find these guys..


Just what we need, more laws.

I do not wish bad will on anyone but I do not believe in laws designed to protect people from themselves.

Such as seat bealt laws or helmet laws.

For those that say they save tax payer money, then maybe we should re-evaluate how we spend that money rather that creating new laws.

Sorry for the rant, but as far as I am concerned we have more than enough laws already.


----------



## manihaack

Well 2coolers, Bad news I had a friend call and he said they found the body of one of the guys on James boat floating in the gulf today. Still no sign of the boat or the other guys. Lets all pray for their families .


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

Oh man...so sorry to hear.
I think everyone should keep their self-righteous comments to themselves. We all know they made a mistake.
Thoughts go out to everyone involved, hopefully it turns out better for the others on the boat.


----------



## PasadenaMan

Reefer said:


> They had nothing! They were laughing and bragging about it the weekend before last when I ran into them at the mouth of the river on my way in. They had a hell of a stereo though!


When I had a hell of a stereo in Highschool, I played the radio for 15 minutes while my truck was off and totally killed the battery. I imagine its the same thing with a marine battery.

Sad to hear of the death of one of the boaters. The family needs our prayers for closure.


----------



## lawnchair

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> Oh man...so sorry to hear.
> I think everyone should keep their self-righteous comments to themselves. We all know they made a mistake.
> Thoughts go out to everyone involved, hopefully it turns out better for the others on the boat.


Thank you you beat me too it. Thoughts and prayers go out to the familys.


----------



## gimp6969

What El Capitan said.. GOD BLESS!!!!


----------



## 007

Sad day for sure.....let's hope the other 2 are found safe.


----------



## tunatime

Prayers sent


----------



## Mont

that's sad news. Let's keep up hope for the others.


----------



## Tiny

manihaack said:


> Well 2coolers, Bad news I had a friend call and he said they found the body of one of the guys on James boat floating in the gulf today. Still no sign of the boat or the other guys. Lets all pray for their families .


Dammit. Prayers to the families. Way too many questions to go unanswered now. It is a sad day indeed.


----------



## Sea-riously!

Before it was posted that a body was found, I talked to a friend of Kenny's and he told me that there was a rumor that bodies were found. Kenny, curt's dad had called the CG and confirmed this. Let's hope this is just a rumor!


----------



## In 2 deep

*rumors*

Lets just pray that this is a rumor. I have talked to a buddy of mine that works in law enforcement locally here in Matagorda and this is just a rumor going around he says he confirmed it this morning with the coast guard.


----------



## Angler_without_a_Dangler

God i hope they find these guys!!!
We'll keep them and their families in our thoughts!


----------



## Barbarian

Prayers sent for the boaters, their families and the searchers.

Does anyone know how they made contact with the CG and what type of trouble they reported?


----------



## Tiny

Barbarian said:


> Prayers sent for the boaters, their families and the searchers.
> 
> Does anyone know how they made contact with the CG and what type of trouble they reported?


One of their wives called the CG when they did not return by dark, after saying that they should return about 2 or 3 PM on Saturday.


----------



## spotsndots

Barbarian said:


> Prayers sent for the boaters, their families and the searchers.
> 
> Does anyone know how they made contact with the CG and what type of trouble they reported?


From one of the first posts I understood that they told their wife(s) they be back at 2pm...when not there by 9pm CG was notified.

Like the others have said...let's hope they find them alive! prayers sent.


----------



## manihaack

I just got another call from my freind on this matter, 2 bodies and an upside down boat have been found. 1 person is still out there. Man I cant help but feel sorry for their kids.


----------



## solo2067

Prayers sent for the boaters, families and searchers.


----------



## MXCapt

*RUMORS*

I just spoke w/Coast Guard Freeport TX, and there is no update and no bodies/boat as of now. Was told those are rumors and nothing has been found.


----------



## CHA CHING

Did they have any safety gear onboard? Life jackets? We ran by Tequila on our way in to Surfside on Saturday. Must have been around 3pm didn't see any boats there. We were running fast were tired and were 3 or 4 miles away. Might not have been able to see a 23 ft boat.
Hope the other 2 guys are ok. For some reason one guy in the water doesn't sound very good.
Prayers sent..


----------



## Barbarian

Tiny said:


> One of their wives called the CG when they did not return by dark, after saying that they should return about 2 or 3 PM on Saturday.


Thanks Tiny. On the road and only able to spot read a few posts.


----------



## jdusek

I am still wishing for the best here. Since it seems that the reports are not confirmed.


----------



## manihaack

Guys I'm getting my info from a good friend of Curt that lives in Matagorda. His wife called this guy to see if Curt was at his house when he didnt show up. I'm sorry if the info is incorrect, I'll hold off on anymore post until I can confirm for sure the info is right. Knowing the person it came from I assumed it was legit because he has never led me astray before . He's said he's getting the info from the wife.


----------



## lawnchair

Maybe its time for all of us to take a little time to check all of our safty equipment. Everyone of us has the one compartment on our boat thats full of safty gear that should have been thrown away long ago. I dont want to be the guy thats missing next time, while 200 2cool guys are stairing at their computer hopeing for good news. No matter how far out we go their is always that chance that anything can happen. I wish the best news for the family. Sorry for the rant but this hit home for me. I will do everthing in my power to make sure that this does not happen to me or any of my friends. 
god speed to the family and the missing.


----------



## 007

On a side note: The human body is much more bouyant (sp?) in saltwater.....if everyone would take the time to at least practice floating on their back(which means relax and try to bow your back) while swimming off the beach or in a canal close to your bayhouse, it would give you an extra weapon if no safety gear was in reach. Even if you have to swim for something, it's easier on your back because you're not fighting for a breath trying to swim into a swell or current and your body is more comfortable in that position........not saying that this would have saved anyone but instead of panicing trying to dog paddle, try it the other way........it worked for me.


----------



## Tiny

007 said:


> On a side note: The human body is much more bouyant (sp?) in saltwater.....if everyone would take the time to at least practice floating on their back(which means relax and try to bow your back) while swimming off the beach or in a canal close to your bayhouse, it would give you an extra weapon if no safety gear was in reach. Even if you have to swim for something, it's easier on your back because you're not fighting for a breath trying to swim into a swell or current and your body is more comfortable in that position........not saying that this would have saved anyone but instead of panicing trying to dog paddle, try it the other way........it worked for me.


Too True. Even somebody who cannot swim can float. The main thing is to NOT PANIC. This is what kills people... PANIC


----------



## ss mojo johnson

My best friend and our wives went out this weekend and almost got pushed into the rocks at the boat cut (north jetty) and we were just 20ft from safety , I cant imagine whats its like to run into trouble 20-30 miles from land....................we must remember we are at her mercy (big mother nature) and never know what kinda curve ball shes gonna throw at us
hoping for the best and hopefully they just caught a big one and are just to tired to answer


----------



## mako

Yet another unfortunate example to why small boats don't belong that far offshore. With the recent influx of 23-27' boats heading to the floaters, it is just a matter of time till it happens again.


----------



## HonkyFin

LifeJackets,LifeJackets,Lifejackets,LifeJackets,,,,U just cant have enough of 'em onbrd.


----------



## Firetx12

mako said:


> Yet another unfortunate example to why small boats don't belong that far offshore. With the recent influx of 23-27' boats heading to the floaters, it is just a matter of time till it happens again.


 I think it is a little premature to place the blame on the size of the boat. Don't you?


----------



## piratelight

i dont think the size of the boat matters it should have twins and a compass at least. less beer might have helped but i dont know what happend or what they had on the boat. hope they are found but with no nav aids or auto pilot the could have run 80 miles or more to any where theres no telling


----------



## 007

Firetx12 said:


> I think it is a little premature to place the blame on the size of the boat. Don't you?


Yes it is......those are some VERY seaworthy boats.........what is it they say about glass houses?.........


----------



## piratelight

HonkyFin said:


> LifeJackets,LifeJackets,Lifejackets,LifeJackets,,,,U just cant have enough of 'em onbrd.


i second that i need two one for me and one to tie all my stuff to


----------



## Shredded Evidence

mako said:


> Yet another unfortunate example to why small boats don't belong that far offshore. With the recent influx of 23-27' boats heading to the floaters, it is just a matter of time till it happens again.


I have seen some very large boats go down offshore with loss of life as well as 21' boats crossing the Atlantic and make it. Preparedness, safety and experience play a major part.

Prayers are sent.


----------



## 007

007 said:


> Yes it is......those are some VERY seaworthy boats.........what is it they say about glass houses?.........


Hotrod has a 23'er and Buzzard Bill has a 27'er and they make the trip all of the time....so do a little research before you pass judgement!!


----------



## LBS

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mako*
> _Yet another unfortunate example to why small boats don't belong that far offshore. With the recent influx of 23-27' boats heading to the floaters, it is just a matter of time till it happens again._
> 
> I think it is a little premature to place the blame on the size of the boat. Don't you?


I agree, nothing reported over 4 feet at the 60 mile buoy since last Thursday, and that wasn't for very long. Unless she took on water, that boat should have been perfectly capable of those conditions.


----------



## crownroyal76117

Hey LBS, where did you find a chart that looks like that, i usually look at NOAA


----------



## Shimanobandit

They left I'm not for sure what time on Friday. I went to school with Curt and drank a few beers with him a couple of weeks ago. I do not know James very well but have heard he is a good mechanic, so if they had mechanical issues they probably would have gemped back in buy now. I know that on Friday those thunderstorms that fired off north of houston heading southwest were packing winds of 50-60 mph, Hopefully they didn't see ant of this. I'd like to think they may have miscalculated the gas needed for the trip and they are going to be found soon. God bless their families. Prayers sent.


----------



## TexAg99

crownroyal76117 said:


> Hey LBS, where did you find a chart that looks like that, i usually look at NOAA


His plot was from NDBC....

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/plot_wave.php?station=42019&meas=sght&uom=E&time_diff=-5&time_label=CDT


----------



## lordbater

I can't believe the amount of people posting on this thread that didn't read this thread.

If you want to post on a thread this important, try making sure you've read it..

Andrew


----------



## TexAg99

lordbater said:


> I can't believe the amount of people posting on this thread that didn't read this thread.
> 
> If you want to post on a thread this important, try making sure you've read it..
> 
> Andrew


Andrew,
I'm not sure who you're talking about. I hope it wasn't my post!

p.s., I did read the thread


----------



## lordbater

TexAg99 said:


> Andrew,
> I'm not sure who you're talking about. I hope it wasn't my post!
> 
> p.s., I did read the thread


no, sorry, didn't mean to make it seem that way...

a


----------



## PhotoBill

piratelight said:


> i second that i need two one for me and one to tie all my stuff to


As we all know the CG requires us to have life jackets on your boat and most of us all do. Now all we need to do is PUT THEM ON. They are meant
to save the people on the boat not be in storage on the boat. Also if you are going OS, you have spent a lot of money for that boat, now spend a few hundred more on survival gear to save your butt when s..t happens.

And if you go OS enough s..t will happen to all of us sooner or later. So it comes down to be macho (it won't happen to me) of save your butt and maybe your friends and family too. Get a ditch bag to save your family the grief.

Just my 2cents


----------



## jim smarr

I pray these men are found safe and dry on a rig. I pray for the families involved. We should all show support at a time like this for fellow saltwater fishermen and their families.


----------



## 007

PhotoBill said:


> As we all know the CG requires us to have life jackets on your boat and most of us all do. Now all we need to do is PUT THEM ON. They are meant
> to save the people on the boat not be in storage on the boat. Also if you are going OS, you have spent a lot of money for that boat, now spend a few hundred more on survival gear to save your butt when s..t happens.
> 
> And if you go OS enough s..t will happen to all of us sooner or later. So it comes down to be macho (it won't happen to me) of save your butt and maybe your friends and family too. Get a ditch bag to save your family the grief.
> 
> Just my 2cents


Don't EVER say that it won't happen to you!!!! It can happen to anyone anytime and I don't care how prepared you THINK you are.....s**t can happen at any time.


----------



## Gap

Coast Guard Helo swooped down on us just after noon on our way back in about 24 miles SE of Sargent. They asked us on the radio if we had seen any signs of a 23 Cat or of debris. We did not in our extensive run from Sargent to Boomvang, Diana, and at least 10 points in between. They are out there still looking! We saw them covering alot of area on our run in today. Hopefully they will find these guys and bring them home!
Patrick


----------



## CHA CHING

How many of you guys go offshore without a raft?
After lifejackets my raft is the single most important piece of equipment on my boat period. I was really proud of my fishing partner this past weekend. We fished the tuna mania out of his 33 Contender. His raft failed inspection at Triad and he would not leave without a new raft. I have a well equiped ditch bag with a Pelican case with sat phone, epirb, handheld gps, handheld vhf, WATER, food, flares, parachute flares, mirror, whistles, strobes, batteries, space blankets, rain jacket, handline fishing kit, and did I say WATER.
You can't be too careful out there, be prepared for the worst.
Just imagine, your running 100 plus miles offshore. Something happens, a storm, a thru hull breaks, whatever. You have to ditch. Would you rather be on top of that boat if it even floats or would you rather be in an enclosed offshore raft with your ditch bag and epirb? Suppose the current is running offshore, you could be in the water for days. I would rather be somewhat dry than floating with a jacket. You spend thousands of dollars on reals and tackle and 200 dollar rods. If your going to put friends and family members lives in your hands spend some of that money on a raft. Hopefully you'll never ever need it but I can gaurantee the one time you need it you'll be glad you have it. Do you guys realize that you will die of hypothermia in 87 degree water, eventually.
I hope these guys are ok, it teaches us that you can't take anything for granted when dealing with mother nature. Fishing is the most dangerous job on earth for a reason.


----------



## 9121SS

I have read every post on here. My way of thinking is ,at this point it doesen't matter if they were drinking to much, in 20" or a 40' boat, weather they have a boat load of safty gear of none at all. It's just time to pray for these men and there familys. I have had a boat most all og my life and safty is #1 with me to. For some people it's not that big of a deal and that's to bad. The point here is I'm hoping for the best. We don't know what happend or why. So for the few on here that is kinda slaming them, give it a break. Let.s get them home first.
For those of you that reminded us of safty, thanks, we can't be told enough.

Just my .02


----------



## bwguardian

007 said:


> Don't EVER say that it won't happen to you!!!! It can happen to anyone anytime and I don't care how prepared you THINK you are.....s**t can happen at any time.


This is *SO TRUE* Mike...you have to be ready for *anything* thrown your way! Hopefully they are strong and the good Lord is looking over them.


----------



## JOKER

*No Sign Yet*

There has been no new signs of the guys yet. I just wanted to lay all the rumors to rest. My mother is very good friends with Jeanette Bell whom is the JP for Matagorda County and that particular area and she has not heard anything yet, but will let us know when she does.

Thanks

R. Henske


----------



## ssb

*Hope*



COASTAL HILLBILLY said:


> There has been no new signs of the guys yet. I just wanted to lay all the rumors to rest. My mother is very good friends with Jeanette Bell whom is the JP for Matagorda County and that particular area and she has not heard anything yet, but will let us know when she does.
> 
> Thanks
> ______________________________________________________
> 
> Great there is still hope!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Prayers Prayers Prayers for their safe return!


----------



## reel lax

jim smarr said:


> I pray these men are found safe and dry on a rig. I pray for the families involved. We should all show support at a time like this for fellow saltwater fishermen and their families.


x-2


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

jim smarr said:


> I pray these men are found safe and dry on a rig. I pray for the families involved. We should all show support at a time like this for fellow saltwater fishermen and their families.


Very well put Jim.


----------



## Eastern Tackle

CHA CHING said:


> How many of you guys go offshore without a raft?


I sold my boat last year. It had raft, immersion suits, lifejackets, solas flares, epirb, etc.

Since then, I have been fishing with others and only one person has really taken safety stuff seriously, but they were out of Oregon Inlet, where you have to or risk dying. I took it for granted to start with that everyone was set up like me.

In most cases cheap life jackets and hand held flares are all I have seen on the other boats. Consistently overall.

I have my own ditch bag set up, with a handheld gps and radio in a dry bag with extra batteries, rain suit and a few bottles of water. It stays on the deck and I figure if we go in I will be able to last at least 24 hours in the summer. Hopefully, I could get someone on the handheld in that time if it came down to it.


----------



## Angler_without_a_Dangler

9121SS said:


> I have read every post on here. My way of thinking is ,at this point it doesen't matter if they were drinking to much, in 20" or a 40' boat, weather they have a boat load of safty gear of none at all. It's just time to pray for these men and there familys. I have had a boat most all og my life and safty is #1 with me to. For some people it's not that big of a deal and that's to bad. The point here is I'm hoping for the best. We don't know what happend or why. So for the few on here that is kinda slaming them, give it a break. Let.s get them home first.
> For those of you that reminded us of safty, thanks, we can't be told enough.
> 
> Just my .02


Well Said!!!!!


----------



## CHA CHING

First of all I am praying that these guys will come home. What they decided to do is done. This is a public forum that we all look to to learn from.Life is about learning something everyday and we all will learn something from this situation. Me making a comment about a life raft does nothing for the guys presumed stranded in the Gulf of Mexico but it can teach the rest of us that you have to be prepared for the day that we may be in the same situation. 
I fish from my boat 80 percent of the time. If I get on a friends boat and he does not have a raft, my 4 man switlik vallace is the first thing I bring.
Praying for them and their familys


----------



## angler_joe

lots of good advice..................Prayers go out to the missing and their families!!!! Keep Hoping!


----------



## Seahorse08

Prayer sent... hope God will bring them back safely to their families.

This is good post.. after reading this post my fellow fishing partners now agree to spend less on their tackles, beers and give me those extra $$ for a life raft. It has been dropped from our spending budget for 3 seasons long overdue but no more.. Order sent...


----------



## 21tv

I do not get far out, I do pick my days...... hope the best for them, and the people that they love.


----------



## 9121SS

Seahorse08 said:


> Prayer sent... hope God will bring them back safely to their families.
> 
> This is good post.. after reading this post my fellow fishing partners now agree to spend less on their tackles, beers and give me those extra $$ for a life raft. It has been dropped from our spending budget for 3 seasons long overdue but no more.. Order sent...


Good choice.


----------



## StarlinMarlin

*CG to Continue Search Tuesday Morning*

Curt Hall's mother and step father are my neigbors as well as Curt's grandfather and grandmother. I talked to them this evening and Coast Gaurd has NOT found them or ANY sign of them. Sunday CG did a 70nm grid and today Monday CG expanded the grid to 170nm and added planes from Florida and Georgia. The family is very upset as expected but seemed to be holding together very well. They are meeting the CG in Matagorda tommorow morning to discuss the CG's search plans. CG normaly does searches for 3 days and tommorow, Tuesday is the third day. Curt's grandmother said that she talked to him Thursday night and he was very excited about getting to overnight offshore for the first time. He said they had a new GPS and had spent Thursday evening entering numbers into it. It is a very sad situation. Hopefully Things take a turn for the better. May god be with Curt's family as well as James Phillips and the third gentleman's families. God Speed.


----------



## seabo

hoping and praying for they're safe return.


----------



## aqua n tonic

Man oh man.... Friday we were packing up leaving the LCRA park, could of sworn we saw that boat heading out about 9 or 10 in the morning. Left Friday, buddies are down there today, they came in from off shore and Matagorda county sheriff's department followed them to the house to ask if they had seen any sign of them. at least they are still searching. Also, on another board I have been reading they had put in at river bend, and their pickup and trailer were stolen from there as of yesterday. We are hoping against hope, and praying for the safe return of these three fellow seamen.


----------



## CHA CHING

*just a possible scenerio*

Starlin, Do you know the center of the 70nm searcg grid?
Me being the optimist I hope this is the scenerio.
They went to Tequila. Since they were there they decided to go further east to the Cerveza's. If you look at the map the current in that area is ripping out at 2-2 1/2 knots. Maybe they lost power and are adrift. Say they lost power Saturday at 3pm thats 50 plus hrs adrift. They could be up to 125 nm from Tequila. The current is heading south and it splits about 70nm southeast of Cerveza. Maybe the coast guards search grid wasn't large enough. With very little wind and waves they could be drifting pretty fast. Looks like if they took the west split they would be heading towards Deepwater Horizon. If they took the South split it would put them in the middle of the gulf. 
This is just a scenerio that could be promising. There hasn't been any wind or weather that could capsize a boat since last Friday.
Once your past the 100 fathom curve the Gulf of Mexico becomes a vast expanse of water with nothing except a few scattered spars and tlp's.
Hopefully they have enough water,
What do you guys think?
Just an idea.


----------



## Sight Cast

Sent to me from CG
Sir, I am a search and rescue controller that has been working on this case and I see that a lot of fisherman go offshore to this area. I can not figure out how to post on here, so can you post this for me?

The USCG has been searching continuously since notification on Saturday. The 23' Sea Chaser Catamaran white with blue bimini top, 3 pob 2 white males and 1 black male. The vessel was last seen at East Bay Rig 110 at 1730 on Friday night. They were supposed to anchor or drift overnight at Hilltop or Hilldrop (a couple of underwater rock areas) then return on Saturday at 2pm. After the last sighting by the rig we do not know in which direction they were headed. So far we have done 5 Helo searches, 6 falcon jet searches, 4 C-130 searches, a shoreline search from Matagorda up to Freeport and we have a CGC that has been searching as well. We have covered 18,573 SQNM. We have covered the waters from Galveston South Jetty down to Port O'Connor and out 123NM with no sightings of the vessel, debris, or persons. We are asking that everyone who is going out to keep a sharp look out and notify the CG on VHF CH 16. We appreciate everyones help.


----------



## phi471

Man I hope that's right and they are just way offshore. Like mentioned before, seas have been really calm the past several days. One thing I remember about heading out early Saturday morning, was there was a N wind. For the first few hours of running out we were going with the waves, and then about 10 am it just got dead flat and really hot. A lot of speculation, I just pray they are found tomorrow. The fisherman and their friends and family are still in my thoughts.


----------



## CHA CHING

If they were in the area mentioned they would have been past 123nm offshore according to the chart of the GOM current. That current at the Cerveza area is ripping offshore. two loops one clockwise and one counter clockwise converge right at that area and it's really moving fast. No debris in flat calm weather means they just haven't found them yet. I'll bet they are much further offshore than the CG is speculating.


----------



## Bill Fisher

CHA CHING said:


> If they were in the area mentioned they would have been past 123nm offshore according to the chart of the GOM current. That current at the Cerveza area is ripping offshore. two loops one clockwise and one counter clockwise converge right at that area and it's really moving fast. No debris in flat calm weather means they just haven't found them yet. I'll bet they are much further offshore than the CG is speculating.


have you passed this information along to the CG?


----------



## Cartman

CHA CHING said:


> Starlin, Do you know the center of the 70nm searcg grid?
> Me being the optimist I hope this is the scenerio.
> They went to Tequila. Since they were there they decided to go further east to the Cerveza's. If you look at the map the current in that area is ripping out at 2-2 1/2 knots. Maybe they lost power and are adrift. Say they lost power Saturday at 3pm thats 50 plus hrs adrift. They could be up to 125 nm from Tequila. The current is heading south and it splits about 70nm southeast of Cerveza. Maybe the coast guards search grid wasn't large enough. With very little wind and waves they could be drifting pretty fast. Looks like if they took the west split they would be heading towards Deepwater Horizon. If they took the South split it would put them in the middle of the gulf.
> This is just a scenerio that could be promising. There hasn't been any wind or weather that could capsize a boat since last Friday.
> Once your past the 100 fathom curve the Gulf of Mexico becomes a vast expanse of water with nothing except a few scattered spars and tlp's.
> Hopefully they have enough water,
> What do you guys think?
> Just an idea.





CHA CHING said:


> If they were in the area mentioned they would have been past 123nm offshore according to the chart of the GOM current. That current at the Cerveza area is ripping offshore. two loops one clockwise and one counter clockwise converge right at that area and it's really moving fast. No debris in flat calm weather means they just haven't found them yet. I'll bet they are much further offshore than the CG is speculating.


I hope the CG takes your thoughts into consideration. They make sense.


----------



## Bill Fisher

Cartman said:


> I hope the CG takes your thoughts into consideration. They make sense.


just rec'd this in a PM........

*Can you post for me* 
Hello there, I guess because I am a new user I can not post but can you post the following:

The CG has deployed a total of 3 Self Locating Datum Marker Buoys that measure currents in the area. All 3 have showed that the on scene currents are not more than 1 knot anywhere from 40NM off to 83NM offshore. Also our on scene asset has also been passing set and drift as negligable. However I have taken in his theory in to play and will have an asset search further offshore in the morning. Thank you all for your input, while you all rely on the CG, the CG relies on you. THANK YOU>


----------



## rhale

CHA CHING said:


> If they were in the area mentioned they would have been past 123nm offshore according to the chart of the GOM current. That current at the Cerveza area is ripping offshore. two loops one clockwise and one counter clockwise converge right at that area and it's really moving fast. No debris in flat calm weather means they just haven't found them yet. I'll bet they are much further offshore than the CG is speculating.


I fished this area fri night through sun and yes the current was ripping offshore. My drift at night was about 1.8 kts with almost no wind. We made a long drift from 1:00am to 5:30am and covered almost 11 miles.
I saw some smaller boats but not this one.

I heard the CG on the radio Sat night and we kept a sharp eye for the rest of our trip but didnt see anything. Sunday morning the CG was out in force with a cutter and a chopper working the entire area and the cutter drove to every boat and rig looking. I am sure that the CG is doing everything they can.
I pray for these men and there family...

Here is a pic from Sunday when the ManOWar pulled up to us looking for them.


----------



## Tiny

Man... I stayed up watching the news last night in hopes of the guys being found. I don't recall any boats and people being lost at sea never to be found again. 11 miles in 4-1/2 hours drift.. that could put them like 180 from where they started drifting by now. The only question is where did they start drifting. I hope something comes of this soon and they are alright and I sure hope they had plenty of water on board.


----------



## mcw

I recall back in the late 80's or around 90 there was a kingfish tournament out of beach bait and tackle. There were four guys or so who decided after weigh in to head back out into the night and take a short cut across the gulf to get home (toward boliver, I believe). As far as I know, the boat and occupants were never found.

Hopefully, this scenario will have a better ending...


----------



## Digidydog

Just an idea - is everyone 100% without a doubt certain that they did not come back in _early_ and have some sort of mishap somewhere else?? Having been a vol fireman, we've conducted a lot of search and rescue missions where it took outside the box thinking to come up with where our vic might actually be. I'm just saying, it's a good idea to explore every single available possibililty. Like was stated earlier - not very often that people go out in the GOM never to be found again...


----------



## Never easy

Digidydog said:


> Just an idea - is everyone 100% without a doubt certain that they did not come back in _early_ and have some sort of mishap somewhere else?? Having been a vol fireman, we've conducted a lot of search and rescue missions where it took outside the box thinking to come up with where our vic might actually be. I'm just saying, it's a good idea to explore every single available possibililty. Like was stated earlier - not very often that people go out in the GOM never to be found again...


This could be. someone already said that there truck and trailer was stolen or missing from the boat ramp. this may be worth looking into.


----------



## Tiny

Never easy said:


> This could be. someone already said that there truck and trailer was stolen or missing from the boat ramp. this may be worth looking into.


You have a valid point and I was thinking the same thing... how does anybody know that the truck was stolen??? I hope them guys made it in and just forgot to tell anybody... and if they did make it in I hope they hurry up and contact the coast gaurd.


----------



## Arlon

Few beers, all night boat ride.. Possible to fall asleep at the helm and end up WAY off your destination? Never tried the overnight thing so I don't know how comfortable one could get on such a ride..

I could see myself snoozing till I ran out of fuel or hit something..

That missing truck and trailer is an odd coincidence.. Was the truck EVER seen at the ramp is was supposed to have been at?

Someone said they got a *NEW* GPS. Would it be possible to have the GPS in the wrong coordinate system for the numbers they entered? What kind of GPS operator error could lead them off course?


----------



## Missin'Link

We are going out Wednesday evening and not coming back until Sunday evening. We'll keep a look out for them.


----------



## dsjones21

Were there many shrimpers in that area on Friday night? A few weeks ago we were tied off at Tall Rock and a Shrimper almost ran us clean over, had not been for one man being awake could have been real bad. Prayers sent to these men and their families


----------



## chickenkiller

Can it be confirmed that the truck was gone from River bend? I can't ever recall a truck being jacked from the parking lot..


----------



## vinsp

Per a family member I just spoke to the truck is still at river bend it was not stolen.


----------



## Never easy

vinsp said:


> Per a family member I just spoke to the truck is still at river bend it was not stolen.


Well it was worth a shot!


----------



## Reefer

Never easy said:


> This could be. someone already said that there truck and trailer was stolen or missing from the boat ramp. this may be worth looking into.


*The truck was not stolen.* Just another rumor, as it is still parked at River Bend. I know both Curt and James well; and Curt's family. His dad met with the CG yesterday at 2pm. ABSOLUTELY NOTHING has been found, and this could be the last day of the CG's search effort. Again, truck NOT stolen.


----------



## bwguardian

I can see them being in the middle of the GOM with the present currents...man with the storms I would not want to be floating out there this time of year. I have a buddy leaving in the next couple of days from Galveston in a sail boat headed way down south to the Panama Canal...I think I will call him today and ask him to keep a sharp eye out past 100 nm.


----------



## Reefer

*Carnival Cruise Lines?*

Now, I wonder if the CG has contacted Carnival Cruise Lines to keep an eye out, or if they've seen anything out deep in the gulf that doesn't look like it should be there? Carnival crosses the gulf from Galveston and New Orleans to Mexico weekly with multiple ships. Just a thought...


----------



## M_Undertaker

chickenkiller there truck is at the trailor on beach road in matty and family of the men 2 bubba shannon and dallas i beleive.


----------



## Bill Fisher

rhale said:


> Sunday morning the CG was out in force with a cutter and a chopper working the entire area and the cutter drove to every boat and rig looking.
> 
> Here is a pic from Sunday when the ManOWar pulled up to us looking for them.


makes me think about all these people out there giving their boats names and pasting'em in big letters on the side o'their hull but not registering those names with the CG........... just seems to me like maybe the CG could identify those boats quicker, discount them, and be on their way quicker to look for the object missing boats when conducting these SAR operations

i guess the boat naming thing has become no more than just a _fun thing _to do and has no real purpose other than that....... just having a little fun


----------



## Bait Chef

Today would be a good day for some positive news. Still hoping that they're found adrift and safe. Sending prayers.


----------



## rambunctious

*Missing boaters*

All of this talk has made me sit back and think. What if something does go wrong??? I have TWO of all electronics,6-class 1 life jackets,6-man life raft,lights,whisles,mirrors,water etc. What if I can't get to all this ****?????? I'm going down this weekend and redo a boat. Make all this stuff more excessable. Anybody else think about this?? Hopefully they will be found OK. Eather way, we can all learn from this.
Terry & Crew


----------



## Levelwind

I have to wonder about satellite imagery. If it is useful, I'm sure the CG would use it. But when I can almost read the # on my mailbox on google earth it would seem that it would be an effective way to search. Possibly when it's zoomed in enough to i.d. a small boat, though, there would be too much data to handle. 

Jeff your scenario certainly sounds reasonable to me. Glad the CG are taking it into consideration. 

Do the sponsons on those boats have floation? Freind of mine on another site asked, I don't think so but don't know a lot about them. 

Pray hard. Even if they're still OK on the boat water has to be critical by now.


----------



## Levelwind

rambunctious said:


> All of this talk has made me sit back and think. What if something does go wrong??? I have TWO of all electronics,6-class 1 life jackets,6-man life raft,lights,whisles,mirrors,water etc. What if I can't get to all this ****?????? I'm going down this weekend and redo a boat. Make all this stuff more excessable. Anybody else think about this?? Hopefully they will be found OK. Eather way, we can all learn from this.
> Terry & Crew


Every time I leave the dock. It's a compromise on a smaller boat. If something so violent occurs that you have NO time, it probably doesn't matter. All my safety gear is within three feet of the helm and my ditch bag with epirb, flares, etc. is within a foot or two. I think a lot of guys would benefit just by knowing EXACTLY where all safety gear is and having uncluttered access to it.


----------



## tokavi

mcw said:


> I recall back in the late 80's or around 90 there was a kingfish tournament out of beach bait and tackle. There were four guys or so who decided after weigh in to head back out into the night and take a short cut across the gulf to get home (toward boliver, I believe). As far as I know, the boat and occupants were never found.
> 
> Hopefully, this scenario will have a better ending...


That boat was the "Hook'em". Wes Plummer and 2 other guys were in the boat. They and the boat were never found. It was a large sportfisher. Difference on that one was there was some seriously bad weather come from onshore moving south. There were a lot of boats in trouble that night including 2-70+' crew boat that turtled in the storm.


----------



## janieh62

manihaack said:


> I meet James and his wife a couple 2 weekends ago at friends house in Matagorda. That boat was a salvage boat that they repowered . They put A $ 1000 dollar plus stereo with woofers and amps but no compass,vhf, gps ,sonar or radar . At that time he still had out of date Florida registration on it. They were running up and the river and ICC drinking heavly on that weekend . Last weekend I went out of river bend and ran into him again still no electronics and no compass they loaded several cases of beer and went out of the river the same time I did . I dont wish any ill will on anybody but going out 70-80 miles with out the basics isn't very smart. Hopefully God willing they are found and a lesson is learned but being gone since friday to today it doesnt look good. Just my 2 cents.


I am James's Aunt. James just put an $1,800 GPS on this boat. He had flairs as well, they had 150 gal fresh water. I know James will do some pretty crazy stuff and so do a lot of you...I see the pictures. Maybe some of you experienced folks could put some teams together and go and look!
Janie Phillips Hendrix
817-271-0720


----------



## Gap

Sunday currents were from the NW to SE at the 538 rig and very, very minor. We stopped at many points on the way to Boomvang - very light currents at all. Currents out at Boomvang and at the Diana rig were also very, very light. We pulled off Diana at about 2 am and drifted maybe another 1/2 mile to the NW in 4 hours of semi sleep. Charts show something other than what we saw Sunday afternoon and night. I have no idea of Friday night and Saturday. Did those huge storms that were around West Houston area hit offshore on Friday night?


----------



## trodery

janieh62 said:


> I am James's Aunt. James just put an $1,800 GPS on this boat. He had flairs as well, they had 150 gal fresh water. I know James will do some pretty crazy stuff and so do a lot of you...I see the pictures. Maybe some of you experienced folks could put some teams together and go and look!
> Janie Phillips Hendrix
> 817-271-0720


Janie...I don't have a boat to help in the search but are there any land based searches going on the shoreline anywhere that need assistance?


----------



## CHA CHING

Can the person from the coast guard tell me what he is using as a datum. Where are you measuring these distances from? 
Here is the latest GOM current map. I wish Tom could post a map with rig names plotted on it. the northern edge of the brite blue is the Tequila area. The brite blue is the fastest velocity. There are two loops coming together. If they lost power and got caught up in this rip they are way way offshore by now. 
I'm by no means an expert but I do fish and I do study these maps to figure out where to fish. I fished the area Thursday Friday and Saturday and the current was very strong.
I'm sure you guys have already done this but Ask the helos flying to Gunnison, Magnolia, Auger, West Sirius, and the rest of the rigs in that part of the gulf to keep a close look out.
If they see a boat that is not under way to report it.


----------



## janieh62

trodery said:


> Janie...I don't have a boat to help in the search but are there any land based searches going on the shoreline anywhere that need assistance?


 Thanks for the offer, but I don't know


----------



## CHA CHING

Yes, the currents at Dianna and Boomvang were light. I was there too. But look at this map. It shows light currents at Dianna and Boomvang. Look at Tequila, very strong.
One thing about the Gulf, just because theres no current where you are doesn't mean it's not ripping 2 miles away.


----------



## TexAg99

rambunctious said:


> All of this talk has made me sit back and think. What if something does go wrong??? I have TWO of all electronics,6-class 1 life jackets,6-man life raft,lights,whisles,mirrors,water etc. What if I can't get to all this ****?????? I'm going down this weekend and redo a boat. Make all this stuff more excessable. Anybody else think about this?? Hopefully they will be found OK. Eather way, we can all learn from this.
> Terry & Crew


I've been thinking about this, too. The only problem is that I have a relatively small boat and don't know how I can stow all of the stuff in an accessible manner and still be able to fish!


----------



## 007

TexAg99 said:


> I've been thinking about this, too. The only problem is that I have a relatively small boat and don't know how I can stow all of the stuff in an accessible manner and still be able to fish!


Tee-bag! Installed under your t-top.


----------



## StarlinMarlin

CHA CHING said:


> Yes, the currents at Dianna and Boomvang were light. I was there too. But look at this map. It shows light currents at Dianna and Boomvang. Look at Tequila, very strong.
> One thing about the Gulf, just because theres no current where you are doesn't mean it's not ripping 2 miles away.


Jeff, I do not know where the center of there search grid is. I do know from talking to Curt's mom Laurie this morning that the CG has been dropping bouys and monitoring the current in the areas where they were thought to be. From what they told her yesterday when they met around 2 in the afternoon is that if they are indeed adrift, that the bouys are traveling about 1 knot and that they could be drifting about 25 miles in a 24 hour period. Unfortionaly today is the third day and the CG usually will only run a search mission for 3 days. The CG is supposed to meet with the families sometime later today.


----------



## reelthreat

One ray of hope is the guys had 150 gallons of fresh water... with that and fish, they can stay alive for a pretty good while.


----------



## BluewaterAg26

I work in the Oil and Gas Business, I will put the word out to my contacts offshore. 

I hope and pray these guys make it back. One worry is that with no Radar maybe they hit something at night. I know our boat is outfitted with everything for safety. IMO EVERY Boat should carry a LIFE RAFT and EPIRB per law if traveling over 30 mi. offshore. Think about the cost of saving a life compared to what we spend on fishing gear/tackle, its a no-brainer. Good luck searching and God Bless.

Josh Roy
Team Deja Blu


----------



## CHA CHING

I just talked to Kent at the USCG to give him my 2 cents for what it's worth.
He told me about the buoys they dropped. Say they started their drift at Tequila/Cerveza area Saturday afternoon in a 1 kt current. That would put them 25 or so miles south in 24 hrs. Based on the rip charts the 2 loops converge just south of tequila. If that is the case they picked up speed, and could be as much as 125 miles from where they started. If I were them I would be hanging anything I could, rope, anchor, every rod with all the weight I had on the boat, sea anchor, anything to slow my drift. Saturday afternoon I ran into that north to south current and it slowed us down at least 3 kts. I know it did because I made a comment to one of my guys while we were heading inshore between tequila and Cerveza. I think if they expand the search out these guys will be found. If anyone has a Hiltons subscription look at the current archives from Saturday thru today. It all makes perfect sense. Like I said before, no debris is a very good sign. Just means they haven't looked in the right place yet.


----------



## cj9271

Isn't there any kind of real time satellite options that the Coast Guard would have access to?


----------



## Digidydog

I would try turning the T-top into a sail at night and hope for a south wind to push me in the right direction. Obviously by now they are blind without a compass as i'm sure the batteries are dead rendering any GPS they did have useless. Regardless, it's 96% mental and 4% physical; as long as they aren't hurt and stay calm and rational, they should be fine... at least we can all hope so.


----------



## Spazbyte

Parying for these guys that they are found safe and unharmed. Prayers to the family during this time of trouble.


----------



## red-fin

*150 gallons of water*

I have been watching this thread and hope and pray for these guys and their familys. I am also trying to learn from all this conversation. My question is how would you carry 150 gallons of water with you offshore in a 23' boat?


----------



## StarlinMarlin

red-fin said:


> I have been watching this thread and hope and pray for these guys and their familys. I am also trying to learn from all this conversation. My question is how would you carry 150 gallons of water with you offshore in a 23' boat?


My quess is that is in error. I am sure they had water though and not just beer as another post mentioned.


----------



## lordbater

StarlinMarlin said:


> My quess is that is in error. I am sure they had water though and not just beer as another post mentioned.


most 23 - 27 boats I've been on have between 15 gallons and 50 gallons (which is a considerable amount). I'm guessing 150 is probably fuel.

Andrew


----------



## cfulbright

red-fin said:


> I have been watching this thread and hope and pray for these guys and their familys. I am also trying to learn from all this conversation. My question is how would you carry 150 gallons of water with you offshore in a 23' boat?


Fresh water wash down tank?


----------



## lopakaonohanapaa

I'm a ships planner at the Port of Houston and I just got off The CSCL Panama. I asked the C/O if they had seen anything on there way over from the last port which was Altamira Mx. He said that they had seen nothing and that the sea's were calm. The ship is leaving at 12:00 A.M. and headed around Florida to Europe. I asked him to keep a look out for a lost vessel and told him what kind. I'ts not much but I have another ship on Thur. night. I'll do the same thing.

Regards,

Robert


----------



## wampuscat

If that is the case they picked up speed, and could be as much as 125 miles from where they started. If I were them I would be hanging anything I could, rope, anchor, every rod with all the weight I had on the boat, sea anchor, anything to slow my drift

Probable not a good time to nit pic, but wouldn't this speed up your drift with the current into the wind.


----------



## janieh62

Never easy said:


> This could be. someone already said that there truck and trailer was stolen or missing from the boat ramp. this may be worth looking into.


 I am James Phillips Aunt. James truck is still at River Bend where he left it. We see it all day long. It has NOT been stolen. Where does this stuff get started?


----------



## Never easy

janieh62 said:


> I am James Phillips Aunt. James truck is still at River Bend where he left it. We see it all day long. It has NOT been stolen. Where does this stuff get started?


Not sure who posted it, but i read it somewhere in the 20 pages of comments i am sorry it was just a rumor. i am not sure how this stuff gets started. if someone including me is not sure of something they should not post false info. again i am sorry. i was going by what i read.


----------



## rambunctious

*Water*

Most boats 23-26ft. have 15 - 30 gal freshwater washdown if it was full. Not the best water but you can survive on it. Lets hope for the best, but every day gone by lowers the odds.
Terry


----------



## Reefer

Any word on how many more days the CG is going to search, or if they are even going to expand the search farther into the gulf? They wouldn't stop if it were three CG members adrift in a raft... 

Please CG, don't quit on us. These guys are close friends and GOOD people.


----------



## janieh62

lawnchair said:


> Thank you you beat me too it. Thoughts and prayers go out to the familys.


My name is Janie Phillips Hendrix and I am "One of the Family". I can feel everyones concern and I know all of this hits all of you pretty hard as most of you can put yourself in these guys place. Please know that all of us are clinging to hope no matter what or why this is happening. When they bring these guys in...trust me..we will all be ready to give them a hard time eventually. But for now, they and we need your encouragement and prayers. If most of you are more experienced and smart informed fishermen and women, then please help us. James and the other 2 men are GREAT men with loving families. Get out there and help us..please.
Please be sure that we are all reading every post all of you put on here right now. We don't know what happened..so until we do let's just assume that it was something beyond their control and it could have been any of you. 
Pray pray pray
Thanks 
Janie Hendrix
817-271-0720


----------



## CHA CHING

Just the opposite. Anything you have hanging down in the water will create drag and slow your forward momentum. You would be surprised how much drag 500 ft of fishing line can create hanging with weight straight down. Multiply that x 6 rods plus the anchor rope.


----------



## RogerB

I've been reading this thread since it started, not saying anything but just reading and watching the efforts by many on here to help with support. It reminds me of growing up in Corpus and watching boats head to the water when someone was missing to help with the search (that was a looooooooong time ago folks). Anyway, my prayers to the men at sea and to the families who wait for word. As for the Coast Guard - I wouldn't be too quick to criticize their search - remember, it's not as much about how long the search is conducted but how many resources and how many square miles of ocean they can cover. Searches beyond 3 days have happened before - the amount of time depends in part on the situation at hand.


----------



## Momma's Worry

Only one that can find these men is the military ...that we pay to do such things as this.....don't know what assets the Coast Guard is bringing to bear...but I do know that at 3 pm Sunday afternoon one of their choppers out of Ellington field was joy riding around Clear Lake sight seeing and buzzed us at Red Fish Island.....then headed back in the direction of Houston .....why was it not being used for something more important ????? D L


----------



## The Captain

Our hearts go out to these families right now during this wait. Our Prayers here are for these three young men out there in Gods ocean . I pray for peace and protection for them. God send your angels to surround them and comfort them. Bring em home, in Jesus Name. Amen
Cpt Tom


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Momma's Worry said:


> Only one that can find these men is the military ...that we pay to do such things as this.....don't know what assets the Coast Guard is bringing to bear...but I do know that at 3 pm Sunday afternoon one of their choppers out of Ellington field was joy riding around Clear Lake sight seeing and buzzed us at Red Fish Island.....then headed back in the direction of Houston .....why was it not being used for something more important ????? D L


No branch of our military is trained any better that the men of our Coast Gaurd in search and rescue missions! The CG has brought in planes from other bases to aid in the search. I know that the family is very greatful for the effort that the CG has provided them.


----------



## Main Frame 8

StarlinMarlin said:


> No branch of our military is trained any better that the men of our Coast Gaurd in search and rescue missions! The CG has brought in planes from other bases to aid in the search. I know that the family is very greatful for the effort that the CG has provided them.


I agree with you and the person you replied to.

As far as we know, the military may be involved as well. I certainly hope so. That's a lot of area to cover and I say the more the merrier, IMO.

I hope this turns out to have a happy ending.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

We just returned from the Tequila/Sunrise area late last night. FYI- Yesterday there was a Coast Guard Chopper working the area. Unfortunately we did not see a boat stranded or in distress but the CG was indeed actively searching.

I hope they are found safe and return to their families soon,
David


----------



## Angler_without_a_Dangler

I just forwarded some of the info to a friend who will email some rigs she has contact with.


----------



## GinMan

I trust that the Coast Guard is doing everything they can do at this moment. I hope they are found safe and see their families soon and I hope this turns out to have a favorable outcome.


----------



## Bait Chef

Thanks Mont! He's got a lot to learn.


----------



## RogerB

hmmmmmmmmm....the "phantom" has struck! it would appear that the only proof of bw's post is in the quoted replies by some rather "unhappy" members
a toast to all of you that responded as quickly as you did - you're a good group of folks :brew:


----------



## Reefer

Momma's Worry said:


> Only one that can find these men is the military ...that we pay to do such things as this.....don't know what assets the Coast Guard is bringing to bear...but I do know that at 3 pm Sunday afternoon one of their choppers out of Ellington field was joy riding around Clear Lake sight seeing and buzzed us at Red Fish Island.....then headed back in the direction of Houston .....why was it not being used for something more important ????? D L


The CG IS part of the :flag: military! Here's a link for some short history: http://www.uscg.mil/history/


----------



## Never easy

Bait Chef said:


> Thanks Mont! He's got a lot to learn.


x2


----------



## Mont

Folks, if you can't show compassion for these folks and their families, please don't post on 2cool. If I had a plane, I would be out there right now looking for these guys. Remember, it can happen to any of us.


----------



## Sea-riously!

Mont said:


> Folks, if you can't show compassion for these folks and their families, please don't post on 2cool. If I had a plane, I would be out there right now looking for these guys. Remember, it can happen to any of us.


Thanks!


----------



## Mystic34

WTG Mont on fast response. Shows the heartless thoughts of some people.


----------



## RogerB

Mont said:


> Folks, if you can't show compassion for these folks and their families, please don't post on 2cool. If I had a plane, I would be out there right now looking for these guys. Remember, it can happen to any of us.


it would have to be a big plane - 'cause I gotta feeling you'd have a lot of these folks wanting to go as well. I know I wish I were back living on the coast right now - I'd be on the water myself looking.


----------



## surf_ox

Guys keep that PMA...positive mental attitude.

i googled adrift at sea

found this



> Being adrift in a boat is another story. A 62-year-old man named Richard Van Pham lived for nearly four months in his 24-foot (7-meter) sailboat after high winds broke his mast and sent him drifting out to sea. He was all set for a quick trip from Long Beach, Calif., to Catalina Island 23 miles (37 km) away, but it turned out to be anything but. Van Pham collected rainwater in a bucket and ate fish and seagull to survive over the course of the next 15 weeks. All things considered, he was found in pretty good shape.


no matter how big you think your boat is...its very small compared to mother ocean....

Prayers sent to family and hopes up for the captain and crew


----------



## Mont

If those guys were missing up this way, I would be out there looking in my boat. It's not like it would be the first time I went rig to rig, boat to boat. The Gulf is serene, beautiful place one minute and a force to be dealt with the next. Just keep your fingers crossed these guys are still out there waiting on the plane, or chopper to find them.


----------



## Overboard

*I agree*

If I had a boat big enough or a plane, I too would be out there looking for them. My prayers are with them, their families, and friends. Not only is this a saddening experience/situation for anyone, it too has taught me safety is key.

We sometimes get complacent in this area, but as fishermen, we should make this top priority in any boating experience.


----------



## Swells

Gosh it's about 3 o'clock. I hope the Coasties haven't issued stand-down orders on the SAR. We hope and we pray, meanwhile.


----------



## Argo

Fwiw I totally agree with jeff. I think cg should take the info from the guy that fish and drift the area on a regular basis and use it. Rhale was there the same days and had a significantly different drift speed than the marker bouts did. It's obvious that the currents changed and do very frequently.


----------



## JOKER

*Search Continues*

Just got word that the coast gaurd is continuing the search and will be expanding it. I was told that customs is coming in to help. Not sure what customs is but anything will help.


----------



## whistlingdixie

Hey I don't know if this is possible but is there a way to trace cell phones? I mean I know they do not work far offshore but I alwasy bring mine with me regardless and was wondering if their might be a way for them to trace them by satellite. I pray and hope for the best. Their familes are in my prayers and I wish I could help some how.


----------



## sferg

Just spoke to a friend who fished the a 28 reef out to the weather bouy area Saturday. The current was slack. He found about 200 ft of 5/8 yellow poly rope floating at A28 reef. One end was firmly attached to the bottom (or something) and the other end that was floating and the way the tail was ttwisted, looked as if it had just come off the spool. Wonder if these guys had 300' 5/8 yellow anchor rope with them? He told ,e they cut the rope and put it in the boat due to the hazard it would cause if it would get in a prop shaft.


----------



## BigBullRed

Does anyone know if the family or CG has contacted PHI or Air Logistics regarding the missing men? They have choppers that fly the Gulf everyday. Unfortunately there is not much out there South or West of Tequila...not there is to the east anyway. I would be happy to provide contact numbers for these companies if they haven't already been contacted.


----------



## RogerB

COASTAL HILLBILLY said:


> Not sure what customs is but anything will help.


customs= high speed boats, planes and choppers capable of extended range searches - cool!


----------



## 737flynfish

Customs has among other aircraft, I believe a Citation Jet that has all the FLIR, camara, ect. on it that will fly at a few thousand feet and ID ships and look for smugglers. Saw it fly over us out 20NM out of Galveston. Prayers for the fishermen, family's, and Search and Rescue!


----------



## whistlingdixie

RogerB said:


> customs= high speed boats, planes and choppers capable of extended range searches - cool!


customs has some bad arse boats


----------



## TXFPCOACH

http://tabs-os.gerg.tamu.edu/Tglo/

http://tabs.gerg.tamu.edu/Tglo/RTA/W/Oceanographic_CurrentStick_7.html

Few buoys with Data from the past few days


----------



## robul

COASTAL HILLBILLY said:


> Just got word that the coast gaurd is continuing the search and will be expanding it. I was told that customs is coming in to help. Not sure what customs is but anything will help.


AWESOME!!! Will continue praying for these guys!!


----------



## StarlinMarlin

whistlingdixie said:


> Hey I don't know if this is possible but is there a way to trace cell phones? I mean I know they do not work far offshore but I alwasy bring mine with me regardless and was wondering if their might be a way for them to trace them by satellite. I pray and hope for the best. Their familes are in my prayers and I wish I could help some how.


They did trace cell phones. Curt's mom said that the last call from James's cell phone was from around 2:00pm Friday.


----------



## Captain Greg

I have been following this post since Monday morning. It really hits a soft spot - because I have had the nightmare these men are experiencing. My prayers go out to these men and their family. If my boat was big enough - I would be out there helping in the search. Hopefully these men are strong minded and strong willed and will not give up hope. I know if I am ever lost at sea - NEVER give up on me -

good luck to these men and the search and rescue men and women.


----------



## Diamond Jen

God bless the missing boaters and their families. I cannot begin to understand how all of you must be feeling. My deepest prayers are with you all, and I am praying for the safe return of the missing men. May God bless, protect and strengthen you all. This truly could have been any of us. Lord, please bring the boaters home to their families. 

Thank you for all of the updates. Please keep them coming. To those out searching: THANK YOU!


----------



## Miles2Fish

My prayers to the missing fishermen and their families. May God send them home safely to their families and friends...I hear how hard the CG works every weekend when I am offshore. I am sure they are doing everything in their power to return these fishermen home.


----------



## paulk

Sad ....GPS...and an xtra handheld radio would do wonders..
Candle lit prayers sent


----------



## troutslayer

Diamond Jen said:


> God bless the missing boaters and their families. I cannot begin to understand how all of you must be feeling. My deepest prayers are with you all, and I am praying for the safe return of the missing men. May God bless, protect and strengthen you all. This truly could have been any of us. Lord, please bring the boaters home to their families.
> 
> Thank you for all of the updates. Please keep them coming. To those out searching: THANK YOU!


Well Said......Ill second that


----------



## Reefer

COASTAL HILLBILLY said:


> Just got word that the coast gaurd is continuing the search and will be expanding it. I was told that customs is coming in to help. Not sure what customs is but anything will help.


How reliable was the source? Hope like hell this is true!


----------



## dbarham

prayers sent


----------



## JOKER

This came from one of the investigators whom I can not mention his name. As of lunch time they have called in Customs to widen the search. This is from the investagator from Matagorda county. The investigator stated THEY HAVE NOT EVEN THOUGHT ABOUT GIVING UP YET. HE SAID THERE IS NO WAY IN HELL THEY ARE GIVING UP. I used to run around with Kurt back in the day and I would definatly not be spreading any kind of rumors trust me. I know too many people around and do not want to make myself look like a Dumb A. Any more information I find out I will post it. Keep the prayers coming.


----------



## mredman1

*Inspiration*

I remember the movie Castaway with Tom Hanks. He was lost out in sea and was miraculously rescued four years later.

I have enormous hope for another rescue success.

Mike


----------



## Hydrocat

mredman said:


> I remember the movie Castaway with Tom Hanks. He was lost out in sea and was miraculously rescued four years later.
> 
> I have enormous hope for another rescue success.
> 
> Mike


 That's a great point. These guys have fishing gear and even if their fresh water runs out can get by on catching and eating/drinking fish products for a long time. I am glad to hear the search is on going.


----------



## Argo

As long as it rains on them they will get fresh water.


----------



## OOTSABryan

Argo said:


> As long as it rains on them they will get fresh water.


Very true, catching rainwater plus ability to catch fish and being on a stable boat should work strongly in their favor. Hopefully they are found and end up telling us their wild story and probably give great advice on what to do if this happens to anyone else.


----------



## Hollywood1053

I've been watching/reading this thread closely since the weekend.
I have a feeling they are going to be found safe.
I hope I'm right............


----------



## RogerB

Hollywood1053 said:


> I have a feeling they are going to be found safe.
> I hope I'm right............


you an' me both brother - you, me and a bunch of other folks all feel the same way...


----------



## The Captain

*In agreement with you*



RogerB said:


> you an' me both brother - you, me and a bunch of other folks all feel the same way...


XXX3
I am believing in a answered prayer .. and a good report.


----------



## portalto

Hollywood1053 said:


> I've been watching/reading this thread closely since the weekend.
> I have a feeling they are going to be found safe.
> I hope I'm right............


I have the same feelings. The power of prayer is behind these guys.


----------



## FISHINPOC

my 23 ft grady has a ten gallon water tank its not a washdown but is for the sinks and shower. If power went out I guess I coud siphon the water out with hose so hopefully they have at least some fresh water on board outside of bottled..

If nothing else, the fact that they are still out there/have not been found yet should encourage us all to bring on much more water than we probably do. Even though many of us go out with an EPIRB, handheld vhf and all the flares etc., the idea of being adrift for days and not spotted and the water resources required to survive for four plus days and nights is something to re-consider.


----------



## TheSampsonator

I too have also been watching this thread very closely since its inception. I try not to lurk 2cool while I'm working but this thread's got me checking it hourly. I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed that these men make it home safely.


----------



## Savage Rods

Diamond Jen said:


> God bless the missing boaters and their families. I cannot begin to understand how all of you must be feeling. My deepest prayers are with you all, and I am praying for the safe return of the missing men. May God bless, protect and strengthen you all. This truly could have been any of us. Lord, please bring the boaters home to their families.
> 
> Thank you for all of the updates. Please keep them coming. To those out searching: THANK YOU!


X2. Jen, I don't think I could have say any better.


----------



## frank n texas

Going that far out is much like deciding to ride out a hurricane...Better prepare for the worse and then double it...My family learned that the hard way during Katrina over in New Orleans even though they fled before it hit about 70 miles into Mississippi....
Month plus with no power, not enough gas for gennies, not enough stored food, no air conditioning, no water well, no television reports, etc. etc. was no walk in the park...
I do hope they locate these guys and soon...


----------



## rgrgmg

What is really suprising to me is the fact there has been no additional news updates since the 24th. I too have been on the sidelines watching this thread since inception, been trying to get on any online source I could find for news and even radio transmissions.

To the families, my family has your Husbands, Sons and Fathers in our prayers!!


----------



## frank n texas

I found the exact same thing today...Went on most of the newspaper web sites all around Matagorda and cannot find much of anything...Typical media hos...Run a story and then on to the next one unless it some BS story like Michael Jackson they will bet to death for months on end...Did not see anything on the mid day or evening news in Houston either...


----------



## ML56

Prayers sent for the missing crew, families,and search crews.Will someone communicating with CG post how to handle these guys if we find them? I would hate to do them harm by giving to much food or water to fast.This would be good to know ahead of time for anyone headed out.I will be on Gulf Thu-Sun and try to keep watch, since area they could be in is so large.-Mike


----------



## 4thbreak

*UPDATE: Coast Guard continues search for three overdue boaters in Gulf of Mexico*​ *HOUSTON *- The Coast Guard is continuing its search for three overdue boaters in the Gulf of Mexico, Tuesday. ​ To date, the Coast Guard has searched more than 30,000 square miles during this search and rescue effort. This is an area approximately the size of South Carolina.​ The following Coast Guard assets have joined in the search and rescue effort:​

 Coast Guard Cutter Manowar, homeported in Galveston​
 Coast Guard Cutter Heron, homeported in Sabine​
 41-foot rescue boat and crew from Coast Guard Station Freeport​
 Coast Guard Air Station Houston MH-65C rescue helicopter and crew​
 Coast Guard Air Station Corpus Christi HU-25 Falcon jet and crew​
 H-144 Ocean Sentry and crew from Coast Guard Aviation Training Center Mobile, Ala.​
 C-130 aircraft and crew from Coast Guard Air Station Clearwater, Fla.​
 "Eighth Coast Guard District command center and Sector Houston-Galveston command center both use all available resources for every search and rescue case. Command center watchstanders are passionate about their job and in helping people," said Layne P. Carter, Eighth Coast Guard District command center operations unit controller.​ Watchstanders at Sector Houston-Galveston received a call on Saturday at approximately 9 p.m. from the Matagorda Police Department, reporting Curtis Hall, age 28, from Palacios; James Phillips, age 30, from Blessing; and Tressel Hawkins, age 43, from Markham; overdue from a fishing trip. The men were scheduled to return home at 2 p.m. Saturday but failed to do so.
http://www.piersystem.com/go/doc/425/316653/











​


----------



## rgrgmg

Thanks for posting that update 4thbreak


----------



## Bonestock

sferg said:


> Just spoke to a friend who fished the a 28 reef out to the weather bouy area Saturday. The current was slack. He found about 200 ft of 5/8 yellow poly rope floating at A28 reef. One end was firmly attached to the bottom (or something) and the other end that was floating and the way the tail was ttwisted, looked as if it had just come off the spool.


 I'm not sure why but I find this pretty strang.

I hope they are found soon. My prayers go out for the crew and their loved ones. Hang in there guys. US Customs has the tools to locate them. Those people don't mess around.


----------



## Bluewaterbound

Prayers sent. God speed their return to port.

The wind it blows from the east nor'east
Our ship will scud ten knots at least
The purser would our wants supply
So while with life we'll never say die

And should we touch at Matagorda
Or any other quarters far
Our purser he will tip the *****
And just like fishes we will drink

Then at last our captain comes on board
Our sails are bent, we're manned and stored
The Peter's hoisted at the fore
Good-bye to the girls we'll see no more
For we know we're homeward bound
Hurrah, we're homeward bound


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Nice touch...
You write that?



bluewaterbound1 said:


> Prayers sent. God speed their return to port.
> 
> The wind it blows from the east nor'east
> Our ship will scud ten knots at least
> The purser would our wants supply
> So while with life we'll never say die
> 
> And should we touch at Matagorda
> Or any other quarters far
> Our purser he will tip the *****
> And just like fishes we will drink
> 
> Then at last our captain comes on board
> Our sails are bent, we're manned and stored
> The Peter's hoisted at the fore
> Good-bye to the girls we'll see no more
> For we know we're homeward bound
> Hurrah, we're homeward bound


----------



## CHA CHING

A28 is an anchor eater. I wouldn't be too worried about the rope. Thanks for cutting it though.
I am very confident that these guys are just waiting for the plane. They probably have the boat full of tuna by now. Can't wait to hear their storys of huge tuna, whale sharks and just plain ole sharks.


----------



## Bluewaterbound

I wish I could take the credit. It is an old sailors prayer I found that I felt was fitting to be told. Lets keep these fisherman in our thoughts and not give up on them as I feel they have not given up on themselves. I am confident that these 2coolers will be found with a hull full of fish and a story to tell. :brew:


----------



## Hotrod

mako said:


> Yet another unfortunate example to why small boats don't belong that far offshore. With the recent influx of 23-27' boats heading to the floaters, it is just a matter of time till it happens again.


That really doesn't matter. I went in my 23.7, I have all safety gear, e-pirb, flares, flare gun, ditch bag, Life raft, XM weather, back up handhelp GPS, Handheld VHF, plenty of life jackets, and just got a SPOT. Look at this track, we went to Boomvand yesterday thru today.. My wife and Bubbas wife and friends were able to track us all the time with GPS location also. So thats just your opinion.

We were stopped yesterday about 2 to 3 pm 50 miles out by a CG Cutter informing us to be on the look out.

Sad news for the families and all involved.


----------



## Hotrod

With all this talk about them being at Tequila. Can anyone navigate to Tequila from MAtty with no electronics or Compass? Maybe a select few. I bet they never found Tequila. Thats a very long run. They could have ended up past Falcon or something.


----------



## 11andy11

I believe one of the posts stated they had a new gps on board.


----------



## CHA CHING

There's conformation that they were at Tequila at 1:30 in the afternoon. I talked to one of the relatives today and they had a brand new gps on board.


----------



## janieh62

Hotrod said:


> With all this talk about them being at Tequila. Can anyone navigate to Tequila from MAtty with no electronics or Compass? Maybe a select few. I bet they never found Tequila. Thats a very long run. They could have ended up past Falcon or something.


 They have GPS and they did make it to Tequila..that is where they were confirmed to be seen by the folks on the rig. I am one of the missing guys relatives and would really appreciate it if you would stay with the facts.


----------



## greddy09sc

I just noticed that there's over 75 thousand views on this thread. That's over 75000 prayers sent out! All in 3 days. 

They will be FOUND! . . . with a smile on their face and boat full of fishes!


----------



## The Captain

greddy09sc said:


> I just noticed that there's over 75 thousand views on this thread. That's over 75000 prayers sent out! All in 3 days.
> 
> They will be FOUND! . . . with a smile on their face and boat full of fishes!


 Amen. Im still praying and believing and trusting and thanking GOD for answering all these prayers.
I pray for peace and strength and wisdom for all involved. Help them Lord!! Get their loved ones home soon safe. In JEsus Name AMEN


----------



## Swells

Let's be nice, folks. The longer the SAR goes, the lower the chances of finding the missing boaters. I mean that's pretty much a fact. The poor families must be a nervous wreck. All our nice or intelligent thoughts don't count for a hill of beans. It doesn't help to say how you run your boat, or if you could get home by a compass or somehow such as swimming like you were a Navy Seal. Hopefully this will come to cloture and there will be hugs and smiles and high fives. We know you're all worried too because it could happen to you at any time, but that's the nature of life in the deep blue.
sammie


----------



## janieh62

Swells said:


> Let's be nice, folks. The longer the SAR goes, the lower the chances of finding the missing boaters. I mean that's pretty much a fact. The poor families must be a nervous wreck. All our nice or intelligent thoughts don't count for a hill of beans. It doesn't help to say how you run your boat, or if you could get home by a compass or somehow such as swimming like you were a Navy Seal. Hopefully this will come to cloture and there will be hugs and smiles and high fives. We know you're all worried too because it could happen to you at any time, but that's the nature of life in the deep blue.
> sammie


Thank you for your kind words. We (James family and the other families) are reading every post...not much else to do while we wait (in between praying). everyone has their right to the comments they are making and I know that no one means harm to us. It is just so easy for small talk to get out of hand, misinformation has caused more than a few problems. But sooo many of you have been of great help, some have even offered to search. Thank God for all of you. Keep praying as we hang on to all hope for this miracle.
Janie (Phillips) Hendrix


----------



## trodery

Janie........I'm going to pray that when you are finally able to go to sleep tonight that you and your family will get a wonderful phone call advising you that they have been found.....ALIVE AND WELL!

My God be with you and your family!


----------



## janieh62

trodery said:


> Janie........I'm going to pray that when you are finally able to go to sleep tonight that you and your family will get a wonderful phone call advising you that they have been found.....ALIVE AND WELL!
> 
> My God be with you and your family!


Thank you so much. It is so hard to lay down and sleep knowing they are out there!
I can't wait to get that call!
God bless you
Janie


----------



## essayons75

I have read every post over the last several days and have not posted because I am not a bluewater boater, but what I do know is that God is full of "Grace". 

"Grace" is something that can not be earned by deeds, but is granted to all of God's children, saved or not. There is no repayment for "Grace" for it is a gift. God's "Grace" will always brings hope, faith, humbleness, and healing. 

God's "Grace" will be ever present whatever the situation, it is always present, although not always recognized.


----------



## Angler 1

I will be running offshore out of Galveston tommorow around 60 plus miles and I will be on the look out all day long . They could be anywhere so we all need to keep a look out no matter what port you go out of.


----------



## Htown

*We'll be going to Boomvang manana out of Freeport.*

Well keep an eye open for them. Prayers sent ,as well.


----------



## RLwhaler

My prayers echoed Trodery...God bless these mens and their family.

RL



trodery said:


> Janie........I'm going to pray that when you are finally able to go to sleep tonight that you and your family will get a wonderful phone call advising you that they have been found.....ALIVE AND WELL!
> 
> My God be with you and your family!


----------



## SARDOG

Hang in there folks....


----------



## Hotrod

janieh62 said:


> They have GPS and they did make it to Tequila..that is where they were confirmed to be seen by the folks on the rig. I am one of the missing guys relatives and would really appreciate it if you would stay with the facts.


Sorry, just got in from a 27hr trip. Didn't have time to read over 200 posts. From what we knew when we left they didn't have anything as stated by one of his friends at the jettys. We looked the whole way out and back in also.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

janieh62 said:


> They have GPS and they did make it to Tequila..that is where they were confirmed to be seen by the folks on the rig. I am one of the missing guys relatives and would really appreciate it if you would stay with the facts.


Try to ignore the know-it-alls and keep positive thoughts. You have lots of people pulling for these guys.


----------



## tpool

Prayers sent!

T-BONE


----------



## Aces Full

We went out of Matty Sat and got back in around 7:00PM. Have VHF in electronics locker in T-top and can't really hear every broadcast. Caught bits and pieces of CG broadcast on the way in. Even slowed down a couple of times to try to hear what was going on, but never could understand the broadcast. Have already decided to go ahead with future plan to install 2nd VHF in console so I can hear these broadcasts and keep an eye out on the way in or help if in the area. Makes me sick to know we were not hearing something important. We were at the weather buoy and 301/2 fathom rocks. Wife family & I are saying prayers constantly. My cousin was with me on our trip and he frequently flys over the gulf in commercial airlines. He said he would pass the word on to fellow pilots flying over the gulf. Again...God Bless, and our prayers are with those still out there and their families.


----------



## stevg

my prayers go to you and your family janie.a lot of people are praying for your family.
god be with you. 
steve


----------



## crr721

god be with them, safe return


----------



## Guest

*Please Keep Praying*

Janie and other family members. My prayer for you and your family is that your loved ones will perserviere and survive this hardship. My own father was a navy man, who survived two tours of duty in WWII, in the south pacific, but who later lost his life in a civilian boating accident. At times like these I find great comfort in the Naval Hymn that reminds us of the great perils that all of us, military or civilian, face when out on the water. Your loved ones are now in God's hands and we pray that in His infinite wisdom He will return them to you. 





Eternal Father, strong to save, 
Whose arm hath bound the restless wave, 
Who bidd'st the mighty ocean deep 
Its own appointed limits keep; 
Oh, hear us when we cry to Thee, 
For those in peril on the sea!  

Most Holy Spirit! Who didst brood 
Upon the chaos dark and rude, 
And bid its angry tumult cease, 
And give, for wild confusion, peace; 
Oh, hear us when we cry to Thee, 
For those in peril on the sea! 

O Christ! Whose voice the waters heard 
And hushed their raging at Thy word, 
Who walked'st on the foaming deep, 
And calm amidst its rage didst sleep; 
Oh, hear us when we cry to Thee, 
For those in peril on the sea!  

O Trinity of love and power! 
Our brethren shield in danger's hour; 
From rock and tempest, fire and foe, 
Protect them wheresoe'er they go; 
Thus evermore shall rise to Thee 
Glad hymns of praise from land and sea.


----------



## Brassnadz

janieh62 said:


> I am James Phillips Aunt. James truck is still at River Bend where he left it. We see it all day long. It has NOT been stolen. Where does this stuff get started?


janieh,
My best wishes and prayers go out to you and your family. I hope my post about my old boat in my younger days didnt offend you and your family. I was just thinking back and realizing how dangerous it was for me to go that far out with nothing but a very basic GPS (They had just come out with them, and though they were better than LORAN-C, it was like a brick). I didnt mean to imply that they were idiots, just that I was, and was too dumb to realize it.

Again, my appologies if I posted anything that hurt Yall, and I am hoping along the rest of us that they are found safe and sound.

-Don


----------



## Brassnadz

Momma's Worry said:


> Only one that can find these men is the military ...that we pay to do such things as this.....don't know what assets the Coast Guard is bringing to bear...but I do know that at 3 pm Sunday afternoon one of their choppers out of Ellington field was joy riding around Clear Lake sight seeing and buzzed us at Red Fish Island.....then headed back in the direction of Houston .....why was it not being used for something more important ????? D L


Going back to Ellington for fuel/crew change maybe? Im pretty sure the Coasties were not 'joyriding' around Redfish all day.


----------



## callsignsleepy

Momma's Worry said:


> Only one that can find these men is the military ...that we pay to do such things as this.....don't know what assets the Coast Guard is bringing to bear...but I do know that at 3 pm Sunday afternoon one of their choppers out of Ellington field was joy riding around Clear Lake sight seeing and buzzed us at Red Fish Island.....then headed back in the direction of Houston .....why was it not being used for something more important ????? D L


They were probably either getting a pilot requalified or giving a pilot a checkride. all which cannot/should not be given while on a mission.

also, remember that the CG has pulled numerous assets from outside the state.


----------



## CaptDoug

I am heading out Friday out of Freeport on an overnighter heading more towards Louisiana, we'll keep a sharp eye out. They could have got caught up in the rip that's running towards the east. Prayers sent out for these guys and their families.


----------



## Missin'Link

We are leaving this afternoon and plan on covering lots of water. We are diving on a rock just east of the Flower Gardens and then heading to Gunnison and then towards the intersection. When we do these long trips, we tool at 10 knots and will be keeping a sharp look out.


----------



## The Captain

Still praying here. I did read that search will continue.Thank God. I pray God speed on finding these guys. Prayer is a powerful tool. Lets all come in agreement that they will be found safe today. In Jesus Name Amen


----------



## pudster34

thoughts and prayers sent to 3 and family for a safe return home...


----------



## CHA CHING

CaptDoug
After looking at the CG's search grid the rip to the east has got to be the direction they went. CG's have looked everywhere else. Auger area maybe a little south.
Looks like an area that hasn't been searched yet.
Lets all pray that today is the day.


----------



## REELING 65

*My Prayers!*

*I hope the coast guard reads this:Go,find these missing boaters instead of flying around waisting fuel.I have always **respected you all.Now go out there and find these guy's!I did not get a chance to go offshore this week.Though,I would be looking for them myself if I was out there fishin.Thats just the kind of Mariner that I am. To their famillys:I am praing for them everyday in the hope that they are found safe. God Bless.*


----------



## shomethegreen

*james and curt are personal friends of mine and i do alot of business with james p....i hope they r found soon and come home to their families.as far as as the rumors and beer drinking and no compass,that bs needs to be squashed.we can yell at them for their mistakes when they get home,for now lets all focus on a safe return.i can't wait to drink some beer with the guys again myself!! sea u soon,duane*


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat

Does anyone know who the third person is? Praying for their safe return here as well.


----------



## RogerB

Aug 26, 2009 8:23 am US/Central (from Texas AP News)
*Coast Guard Continues Search For 3 Missing Boaters*

MATAGORDA, Texas (AP) ― The Coast Guard has released the names of three boaters missing in the Gulf of Mexico off Matagorda.

Petty Officer 3rd Class Renee Aiello said the search for the men resumed Wednesday using helicopters, boats and military jets.

The Coast Guard has searched more than 30,000 square miles for 28-year-old Curtis Hall of Palacios (puh-LAH'-sh's), 43-year-old Tressel Hawkins of Markham and 30-year-old boat owner James Phillips of Blessing.


----------



## kurt68

Taken from TBH, and still praying for their safe return.

Will,
Here's a link that shows all of the searches that we've done through today... http://cgvi.uscg.mil/media/main.php?g2_itemId=644268

My office, and my guys, are in charge of coordinating all of the search efforts for James, Curt, and Tressel. So far we've conducted approx 30 searches, covering about 30,000 square miles, and have not found any signs of the boat, people, or debris. We continue to search though. Yes, we got the report about the yellow rope tied off to a rig and something underwater, but neither James' wife, or friends can ever remember seeing a yellow rope on his boat, so we don't believe that is related. Also, CBP (Customs) did have an aircraft in the air today doing a normal patrol, and we asked them to keep an eye out for James' boat, but they are not part of our organized search efforts. They have their own mission to complete, but are trying to assist us by offering more eyes in the sky. They also assisted by being comms relay between us and our aircraft further offshore.

Also, just to clarify, there is no "3 day search limit" set in stone for any case. Each case is different and we evaluate each case based on a variety of factors. In this case, the biggest factor is the large search area, and possibility that they could be anywhere out there.

I'll PM you my number if you want to give me a call tomorrow.

Kent Lee, U.S. Coast Guard


----------



## ssteel069

We were out Monday eve. and Tuesday, saw alot of the CG. We were looking also on our way to BV. Hope those guys are found soon!


----------



## shomethegreen

TRUSSEL HAWKINGS IS THE THIRD GUY,HE IS A TRUCK DRIVER FOR JAMES


----------



## Sea-riously!

shomethegreen said:


> *james and curt are personal friends of mine and i do alot of business with james p....i hope they r found soon and come home to their families.as far as as the rumors and beer drinking and no compass,that bs needs to be squashed.we can yell at them for their mistakes when they get home,for now lets all focus on a safe return.i can't wait to drink some beer with the guys again myself!! sea u soon,duane*


Amen Duane! Can't sleep at night waiting on their return.:headknock

D. Klepac


----------



## Voodoo2448

Let's all just try and be positive that today is the day these fellow fishermen are found. I think at one point or another we have all taken for granted that nothing can happen out there. Enough of the negatives...prayers to the men and their families and friends.


----------



## philliwt

Today is going to be a blessed day for the return of the guys.


----------



## troutslayer

I always say a prayer to my brother, who passed away a few yrs ago, before I go fishing...its a long story....but a real good friend of mine(Zork) always out fished me when we went.....I asked him how he was so lucky...he stated that he always prayed to his father prior to any fishing trip....well I started doing the same, prior to any of my fishing trips....well I am not on the water but I want the family to know that I just spoke with my brother, though prayer, asking him to help in the safe return of these three men.....I know its not much but I want you guys to know that your loved ones are in our prayers and we wish you the strength to brave through what can only be the worst possible situation......None or most of us cant even fathom what you must be going through......so we want you to know that we are here for you and your loved ones through this period and have the highest hopes of a safe return of these fishermen......

God Bless each and everyone you...

TS


----------



## RogerB

troutslayer said:


> so we want you to know that we are here for you and your loved ones through this period and have the highest hopes of a safe return of these fishermen......
> 
> God Bless each and everyone you...
> 
> TS


I don't think I could say it any better..


----------



## Chase This!

just returned from the floaters. Saw a few SAR vessels.

Please, please, please don't let any of your loved ones or friends venture offshore without an epirb. 

Hoping for the best.

Brandon


----------



## Angler_without_a_Dangler

RogerB said:


> I don't think I could say it any better..


X's 2


----------



## Tiny

Man, I was sure hoping and praying that I would have heard on the news last night that they have been found and all is well... didn't happen. Then I get on here at 2cool praying and hoping for the same.... I am terribly sorry for the families worries and pray that these men return home safely. God bless.


----------



## alfredo26

MAY GOD BLESS EVERYBODY INVOLVED IN THE SEARCH, may these 3 men be found safe and sound. My prayers to all of them and their families.


----------



## bblaker

On a side not while traversing past Jamaica on a cruise ship we ran across a boat full of Haitians that had bee adrift without fuel...They said they had been adrift of almost 2 weeks and almost 20 of them had been living off of rain water and fish they caught drifting...the way they were seen by us a night was they started a small fire in the bottom of the boat when we were in visual range using a small amount of gas siphoned from the outboard...Capt saw the flames stopped and they road the cruise ship from Grand Cayman back to Galveston!!

I personally think they will be found!


----------



## busybee77482

We have been following this thread and it so moving to see how everyone has pulled together to find these three men. We personally know Curt and James and hope for a safe return for all three guys. They remain in our thoughts and prayers. Thanks Janie and the coast guards for keeping everyone updated on the facts.

Ashley and Brenda


----------



## 9121SS

busybee77482 said:


> We have been following this thread and it so moving to see how everyone has pulled together to find these three men. We personally know Curt and James and hope for a safe return for all three guys. They remain in our thoughts and prayers. Thanks Janie and the coast guards for keeping everyone updated on the facts.
> 
> Ashley and Brenda


Though all of us don.t know these men, they are sportsmen - fishermen and they are one of our own. We all have been thinking and praying for them every day.


----------



## shomethegreen

could not have said it better,come home james,curt,and tressel


----------



## capt.wronghand

*AMEN CAPT. JEFF GERRANS*

[BEST ADVICE GIVEN BY A CAPTAIN ON THIS EVENT,WATER,WATER,WATER!!!!!!!!quote=CHA CHING;2250621]How many of you guys go offshore without a raft?
After lifejackets my raft is the single most important piece of equipment on my boat period. I was really proud of my fishing partner this past weekend. We fished the tuna mania out of his 33 Contender. His raft failed inspection at Triad and he would not leave without a new raft. I have a well equiped ditch bag with a Pelican case with sat phone, epirb, handheld gps, handheld vhf, WATER, food, flares, parachute flares, mirror, whistles, strobes, batteries, space blankets, rain jacket, handline fishing kit, and did I say WATER.
You can't be too careful out there, be prepared for the worst.
Just imagine, your running 100 plus miles offshore. Something happens, a storm, a thru hull breaks, whatever. You have to ditch. Would you rather be on top of that boat if it even floats or would you rather be in an enclosed offshore raft with your ditch bag and epirb? Suppose the current is running offshore, you could be in the water for days. I would rather be somewhat dry than floating with a jacket. You spend thousands of dollars on reals and tackle and 200 dollar rods. If your going to put friends and family members lives in your hands spend some of that money on a raft. Hopefully you'll never ever need it but I can gaurantee the one time you need it you'll be glad you have it. Do you guys realize that you will die of hypothermia in 87 degree water, eventually.
I hope these guys are ok, it teaches us that you can't take anything for granted when dealing with mother nature. Fishing is the most dangerous job on earth for a reason.[/quote]


----------



## RogerB

95k and counting! that's got to be some sort of record. over 95,000 visits to this thread in the short time it's been posted. A lot of folks care, everytime I look here there's90-100 or more viewing the thread for latest news (including me most of the time). A lot of prayers a lot of good thoughts going out.


----------



## sweenyite

Prayers sent for these guys. Will be sent regularly until they're found. Hope they had lots of water and some food.


----------



## ILoveMatagorda

To the family and friends, there are many, many prayers going on throughout the day from both students and staff at Matagorda Elementary. I teach 4th -6th and our students are following this thread for updates. They are very concerned and want what everyone else does...a safe return home. 

My husband worked with James at John Deere for years so we are praying intensely. James is a wonderful man. 

A teacher here taught one of the other men. She has glowing things to say about him. 

Don't know the third gentleman, but he's getting just as many prayers.

Let these men return home safe and sound!


----------



## Angler_without_a_Dangler

Any recent updates today?!?!?! I have been following since Saturday!


----------



## Tiny

No... still looking.


----------



## StarlinMarlin

*Coast Guard continues search for 3 boaters*
Published August 26, 2009
Three Matagorda County men are missing after embarking on an overnight offshore fishing trip from the Riverbend boat dock in Matagorda around noon on Friday, Aug. 21.

James Phillips, 30, of Blessing; Curt Hall, 28, of Wharton; and Tressel Hawkins, 42, of Markham were reported missing by Phillips' wife and Hall's girlfriend just after 8 p.m. on Saturday, Aug. 22.

The last time Phillips' wife spoke to him on the phone was about 2 p.m. on Friday.

At that time he told her they were headed about 80-100 miles out "toward the rigs" and would be home around 2 p.m. on Saturday.

According to the Matagorda County Sheriff's Office report, Phillip's wife said she figured the men were catching fish and having a good time and decided to stay longer but worried when it got dark Saturday and they still weren't home.

The men were reported to be out in a 23-foot Sea Chaser catamaran and it is unknown if they had a radio on board. 

Phillips' wife told deputies that she knew the boaters had some food and water on board with them when they left.

On Friday night, a small craft advisory was issued for the Gulf out of Matagorda due to a storm, according to the Sheriff's office report.

The investigation revealed that the boaters were last seen Friday night around 7 p.m. by a rig worker who was heading back to shore.

The Coast Guard was contacted immediately to head up the sea and air search. Teletypes were sent to Brazoria County and Galveston County law enforcement agencies advising them of the missing boaters and asking them to check their shorelines, said Sgt. Charlotte Brown, Matagorda County Sheriff's Office spokesperson. 

The Coast Guard searched by air into the night Monday night in hopes of spotting emergency flares which may have been used by the three missing boaters.

Tuesday the Coast Guard deployed two C-130 aircraft from Coast Guard Air Station Clearwater, Fla; the Coast Guard Cutter Manowar, homeported in Galveston; a Coast Guard Air Station Houston MH-65C rescue helicopter and crew; and a Coast Guard Air Station Corpus Christi HU-25 Falcon jet and crew.

Matagorda County Sheriff Gary Mathis said Sheriff's deputies, as well as Texas Parks and Wildlife officers, will be searching the shorelines daily. 

Mathis and Deputy Jimmy Gardner searched by air west of Matagorda while Lt. Frank Craft searched east along the shoreline and offshore via the MCSO marine unit.

According to Brown, Mathis is in touch with the families and keeping them informed of any developments in the search.


----------



## Cru

Thoughts and prayers for the missing fishermen and their families.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee

I was just reading on Facebook that someone was saying that the CG have found 4 coolers and a jacket (dont know what kind). I am trying to find out now where this info is coming from to see if this is true. Prayers still going out that these guys are found safe.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com 
979-236-6203

Team Brown Lures, Fish -N- Hunt, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts., Wiley X and Stinky Pants Stringers.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee

What I am being told is that CG has contacted a family member and said that the coolers and a life jacket was found around Hilltop. This is all I know of right now.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com 
979-236-6203

Team Brown Lures, Fish -N- Hunt, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts., Wiley X and Stinky Pants Stringers.


----------



## RogerB

for those of us (me) that aren't totally familiar with some of these locations can you tell us where Hilltop is?? -


----------



## Sight Cast

Between Tequila and Boomvang more or less.


----------



## RogerB

thanks


----------



## idletime

RogerB said:


> for those of us (me) that aren't totally familiar with some of these locations can you tell us where Hilltop is?? -


For reference, here is the location of the hilltops. Hopefully they find these guys soon!


----------



## RogerB

thank you sir. Appreciate it.


----------



## sweenyite

Eternal Father, strong to save, Whose arm hath bound the restless wave, Who bidd'st the mighty ocean deep Its own appointed limits keep; Oh, hear us when we cry to Thee, For those in peril on the sea! O Christ! Whose voice the waters heard And hushed their raging at Thy word, Who walkedst on the foaming deep, And calm amidst its rage didst sleep; Oh, hear us when we cry to Thee, For those in peril on the sea! Most Holy Spirit! Who didst brood Upon the chaos dark and rude, And bid its angry tumult cease, And give, for wild confusion, peace; Oh, hear us when we cry to Thee, For those in peril on the sea! O Trinity of love and power! Our brethren shield in danger's hour; From rock and tempest, fire and foe, Protect them wheresoe'er they go; Thus evermore shall rise to Thee Glad hymns of praise from land and sea.


----------



## hvfd1610

Capt. Dustiin Lee, where you find this enfo on facebook if you dont mind?


----------



## country7

i have been watching the news, this thread and listening to the VHF constantly, i hope these guys are found soon and want to say thanks to all the agencies looking for these guys and not giving up the search.


----------



## jodyisfishing

Here is a coast guard produced video about the search. Prayers go out.

http://www.d8externalaffairs.com/go/site/425/

Here is a quick link to an article showing an image of where the Coast guard has searched. They have covered a LOT of territory.

http://www.click2houston.com/news/20562515/detail.html


----------



## The Captain

hvfd1610 said:


> Capt. Dustiin Lee, where you find this enfo on facebook if you dont mind?


 The friend of CDL and the family of one of the boaters says that they CG called the family member earlier to report finding these items (coolers and jacket) . Its under matagorda fishing and CDLs postings.


----------



## gigem87

Question: The news story says that these men were expected home at 2:00 PM Saturday, but they were seen at a rig offshore at 1:30 PM on Saturday. Were they already in trouble at 1:30 PM, when they were at the rig? If so, I wonder why they didn't ask for help then. If not, then there was no way they were going to be home by 2:00 PM.

Doesn't change anything, and I join everyone else in hoping that they find these guys soon, and in good shape. And the news story could have some of those facts wrong of course...

Just curious...


----------



## StarlinMarlin

gigem87 said:


> Question: The news story says that these men were expected home at 2:00 PM Saturday, but they were seen at a rig offshore at 1:30 PM on Saturday. Were they already in trouble at 1:30 PM, when they were at the rig? If so, I wonder why they didn't ask for help then. If not, then there was no way they were going to be home by 2:00 PM.
> 
> Doesn't change anything, and I join everyone else in hoping that they find these guys soon, and in good shape. And the news story could have some of those facts wrong of course...
> 
> Just curious...


The men where not seen at 1:30pm Saturday. That is inacurate. The men were seen at Tequila (EB 110) around 7:30pm on Friday.


----------



## sweenyite

Only finding one life jacket may be a good thing. Maybe the rest of the life jackets are still in the boat with the men, or are ON the men. Anyone have any idea how long a life jacket will remain bouyant?


----------



## Blue Water Breaux

Heavenly Father, please direct them back safely.


Bring these fishermen back safely,
Wherever they may be,
And may the hands of God cradle our sea,

Flatten the waves,
Calm the wind,
Keep their fishing poles on the bend.

From sickness and harm,
Keep all well on the boat,
Only your Divine powers keep them afloat.

We gather and pray
As time passes by,
US Coast Guard spots them from atop the sky.

Bless their misfortune,
As desperation sets in,
We all know we'll see you again.

They shall not perish,
As 2cool comes through,
Maori and her blessings return them from the vast untamed blue.


----------



## Bigwater

How far is hilltop from cervesa?

Biggie


----------



## Hotrod

Bigwater said:


> How far is hilltop from cervesa?
> 
> Biggie


Maybe 60-70 miles


----------



## Bait Chef

Bigwater said:


> How far is hilltop from cervesa?
> 
> Biggie


I don't know which cervesa is which but, on my map, the hilltops to the far western Cervesa platform is about 12-13 miles.


----------



## ReefDonkey

Were any of these guys smokers? Just wondering if they had a way to make a fire / smoke for signaling.


----------



## Bait Chef

Cervesa platforms are ENE from the Hilltops


----------



## Snap Draggin

ReefDonkey said:


> Were any of these guys smokers? Just wondering if they had a way to make a fire / smoke for signaling.


I don't think a fire on a 23' boat is a very good idea. Actually, I don't think a fire on ANY boat is a very good idea unless the hull is aluminum or steel. That would probably be the only exception for me.


----------



## Bird Dog-n-Iraq

Sending my thoughts and prayers that they will be found safe and returned to their family's soon.


----------



## greddy09sc

Snap Draggin said:


> I don't think a fire on a 23' boat is a very good idea. Actually, I don't think a fire on ANY boat is a very good idea unless the hull is aluminum or steel. That would probably be the only exception for me.


I would set it on fire if it was my last chance for rescue.


----------



## StarlinMarlin

The Hilltops is an underwater "mountain range". It is located due South of the Cervesa platforms about 10 miles. it stretches about 20 miles or so east and west from there.


----------



## Snap Draggin

greddy09sc said:


> I would set it on fire if it was my last chance for rescue.


So you're saying you would do it in hopes someone would see you? That's taking too much of a chance for me. Why not just carry proper safety equipment...flares, mirror, strobes etc?


----------



## hilton

*missing fishermen*

Howdy,
The Hilltops stretch about 20 miles east/west about 10 miles south of Tequila/Cerveza area or about 75 NM SSE of Freeport.

I was hoping these guys would still be in sitting a disabled boat - not good to see that coolers and life jackets are floating around.

Prayers sent.

Tom


----------



## SARGENTTX

XS2


----------



## Texas Jeweler

greddy09sc said:


> I would set it on fire if it was my last chance for rescue.


=========================================================

Very bad choice.


----------



## whistlingdixie

I don't know if anyone has ever thought of this but I carry a very large orange tarp that I carry with me incase of an emergency that I can tie flotation to the the corners and let float. I figure it will be a great way fo some one to spot me in case of an emergency. I know it won't always work in every situation but it is piece of mind to know that I have it


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee

The Captain said:


> The friend of CDL and the family of one of the boaters says that they CG called the family member earlier to report finding these items (coolers and jacket) . Its under matagorda fishing and CDLs postings.


I found the info under Matagorda, Tx. but I will try to keep up dates under the Matagorda Fishing and Hunting Guides on Facebook. Thanks

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com 
979-236-6203

Team Brown Lures, Fish -N- Hunt, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts., Wiley X and Stinky Pants Stringers.


----------



## tunahunter

That is not a bad idea. Might be able to also catch fish (Mahi) under it in a few days is what I was thinking. FOOD


whistlingdixie said:


> I don't know if anyone has ever thought of this but I carry a very large orange tarp that I carry with me incase of an emergency that I can tie flotation to the the corners and let float. I figure it will be a great way fo some one to spot me in case of an emergency. I know it won't always work in every situation but it is piece of mind to know that I have it


----------



## 3192

CG News Page
http://coastguardnews.com/coast-gua...erdue-boaters-off-matagorda-coast/2009/08/24/


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I was just watching a special on the Florida boaters abut an hour ago. They had Hypothermia to worry about. These guys have dehydration to worry about. Brought tears to my eyes watching that show, and sent another prayer up for our Fellow Texans!


----------



## tunabill

My wife and I are heading out of Freeport in the morning to skip a few baits in the hilltop area. We will surely keep our eyes open . Our prayers go out for their safe return.


----------



## fuelish1

Prayers sent for their safe return and for their family stuck on shore, worried sick not knowing what to think.....give them all extra strenght in this time Lord...


----------



## Argo

this thread has the most thread views of any thread I can find...... hopefully it helps them get found...


----------



## idlethru

such a bad situation. i have read every thread. my heart and prayers go out to everyone involved...3 fishers, families, search crews, search fishers...gosh i sure hope and pray they are found safe. can't wait to hear their story when they get home. 2cool family is wonderful.


----------



## Always5o'clockinMatagorda

They did have a GPS. Where the CG found the coolers & life jacket is only like 25-30 miles from where they were supposed to be. Drifting for several days, its a wonder it didn't drift further than that.


----------



## sunburnt

wow, thats terrible! My heart goes out to the families and I pray for a miracle.


----------



## Chase This!

Always5o'clockinMatagorda said:


> They did have a GPS. Where the CG found the coolers & life jacket is only like 25-30 miles from where they were supposed to be. Drifting for several days, its a wonder it didn't drift further than that.


We were out there the past two days. The wind was blowing one direction, and the current was moving exactly in the opposite direction. We barely moved. 25-30 miles is a long way to drift. Prolly what you would expect.

Still hoping for good news.

B


----------



## Angler 1

I was around 85 miles offshore today and saw the U.S.C.G. jet flying around looking. I also heard one of the rescue helicopters call one of the rescue boats to go check out "something of interest in the water" around 4:00 PM today, did not here anything else about it though.


----------



## Always5o'clockinMatagorda

I just heard from Curt's step-sister that the coolers weren't theirs...


----------



## Mike Jennings

Angler 1 said:


> I was around 85 miles offshore today and saw the U.S.C.G. jet flying around looking. I also heard one of the rescue helicopters call one of the rescue boats to go check out "something of interest in the water" around 4:00 PM today, did not here anything else about it though.


Gene you my have heard them calling my boat , they sent us to check something in the water a couple miles away , it was an orange banner , that had obviously been in the water for a long time , we were just east of Jalapeno , will be back in the same area tomorrow , and keeping my eyes peeled , with the weather as nice as it has been , im still optimistic


----------



## Angler 1

Cowboy, I heard that one earlier in the day, This was Helicopter talking to U.S.C.G. boat. I heard both and it was not yours......I did hear yours only I could not hear you, Again this was around 3:30 or 4:00 PM


Don't hold me to it but best I can remember it was around 28 21. 000 93 54. 000 Again can't excatly remember but I think that was pretty close to where they where looking. which is east of the clay pile. AGAIN JUST GOING OFF OF MEMORY AND NOT 100% FOR SURE, SO I COULD BE WRONG.

It was for sure a 93 number which is pretty far east of where they where. The 94 number could have been 28 01. 000 ? Who knows maybe they left Tequila and headed toward the Flower Gardens


----------



## Hollywood1053

I look forward to the movie that will be made of this ordeal once they're found and back home....

My name for the movie would be "The Tequila Miracle"


----------



## Texas Jeweler

With the length of time gone by, this is not looking good.


----------



## Swells

Hollywood1053 said:


> I look forward to the movie that will be made of this ordeal once they're found and back home....
> 
> My name for the movie would be "The Tequila Miracle"


Yeah, I keep checking here to see if the boys got home OK. 118,000 views and prayers. I ain't giving up no way.


----------



## Hollywood1053

Swells said:


> I ain't giving up no way.


Ain't giving up either.
I still have a good feeling about this....


----------



## Mike Jennings

yea , we were way offshore and west of those numbers .

also , for everyone who is watching this from home , the USCG is definatly out there searching , you cant miss there presence.


----------



## Texas Jeweler

Mike Jennings said:


> yea , we were way offshore and west of those numbers .
> 
> also , for everyone who is watching this from home , the USCG is definatly out there searching , you cant miss there presence.


==========================================================

To those whom have suggested going out and working on the search;

If you really wish to do so, please coordinate your efforts. You need to meet in one place, work out a search pattern, radio channels and work the areas as a grid. It is a very effective method to do so. It also makes it not to go over the same water again and again, titled Captains are going to be important in doing this attempt.

The best hope is a mechanical break down occurred and the guys are just adrift. We are all pulling for them and would wish this to be a story to retold and laughed about later.

All the best and God Bless.


----------



## phi471

For those of you guys who have been fishing the past couple days, did ya'll see any kind of rips or weedlines far offshore? Surely the CG boats and cutters would be following these for any signs???


----------



## CoastalSpecial

I keep logging on to check and hoping each time everyone is talking about how they were found. I'm still pulling for these guys. I think they're out there. 


St. Andrew, put in a good word with the big guy and get these guys home.


----------



## visa gold

We are praying for these guys and there families and have high hopes of there safe return. If there is anything we can do please let us know. May God bless you all. The Smiths


----------



## bobber

Odds are on their sides they will be found.

God watch over them., Amen.


----------



## ddittman08

"Again I say unto you, That if two of you shall agree on earth as touching any thing that they shall risk, it shall be done for them of my Father which is in heaven. For where two or three are gathered together in my name, there am I in the midst of them" (Matthew 18:19-20)." There many people praying for these men's safe return including myself and i will continue to do so until they return home safely. may god keep these men and there families strong in this time......God bless them


----------



## TheDingy

I am a lurker on this thread, but my prayers are with them. I am certain that they will be found alive and well... They are just a bit far from the search area. 

Cheers,

TD


----------



## Mike Jennings

phi471 said:


> For those of you guys who have been fishing the past couple days, did ya'll see any kind of rips or weedlines far offshore? Surely the CG boats and cutters would be following these for any signs???


no rips and very little current , when your sittin on a spot your boat bairly moves , now that has been in nothing deeper than about 200 feet


----------



## RogerB

my prayers again to the families and the men - Help 'em God - help 'em hang tough until the CG gets there. And give strength to those who search and lift them up to do your work.
I'll keep coming back - and I'll continue to think good thoughts and continue to pray.


----------



## The Captain

ddittman08 said:


> "Again I say unto you, That if two of you shall agree on earth as touching any thing that they shall risk, it shall be done for them of my Father which is in heaven. For where two or three are gathered together in my name, there am I in the midst of them" (Matthew 18:19-20)." There many people praying for these men's safe return including myself and i will continue to do so until they return home safely. may god keep these men and there families strong in this time......God bless them


 I am standing on The Word and in agreement with you brother on this.


----------



## CHA CHING

*Current*

Eugene and Mike, you guys weren't near far enough offshore to experience the current that is out there.
Here are the rip charts for Saturday thru today.
The northern part of the orange color on the first image is between Tequila and Cerveza.
If they did go adrift (which know one can confirm) in this area on Saturday they would be well to the east by now. My guess and I'm no expert would put them somewhere offshore of Auger. From the coast guards search gris from earlier it appears that the area has not been searched yet. I guess thats a good thing.


----------



## callsignsleepy

REELING 65 said:


> *I hope the coast guard reads this:Go,find these missing boaters instead of flying around waisting fuel.I have always **respected you all.Now go out there and find these guy's!I did not get a chance to go offshore this week.Though,I would be looking for them myself if I was out there fishin.Thats just the kind of Mariner that I am. To their famillys:I am praing for them everyday in the hope that they are found safe. God Bless.*


I assure you that the CG is not just "flying around" wasting fuel. there is no one better trained for this than our CG. Nobody should even remotely think that they are gonna just be fooling around while there is someone missing out in the ocean!


----------



## janieh62

*Long day-Missing Men*

I am James Phillips Aunt. I want to thank all of you that are praying and sharing those beautiful poems (some of you are very talented writers). I

It is true that the coolers did not belong to James, Curt or Trussel.

It looks like the Texas CG might be trying to hand this search over to the Louisiana CG, (if they will take it). Please everyone...lets try to not give-up. There has been no evidence that we are dealing with a capsized boat! They are out there waiting on someone to find them! The CG has been working so hard and they say they are exhausting their resources. it always comes down to a money thing (I can understand that..) but really..our country can bail-out the poorly ran Corporations and Banks and Auto's etc... How about saving lives..what is the price on that?


----------



## fiedlerlm

I'm Curt Hall's mom. I'm new to this sight so excuse me if I've put this message in the wrong place. I just want to let all of you know how much I appreciate the thoughtfulness and prayers. No one knows how this feel unless you've been there, and I am one who has never been there!!! Just wanted all of you to know how good it makes me feel that there are SO many out there who really care and believe that God will take care of the boys!! My deepest thanks to all the prayers and those who have been able to go out and help look. We must all think positive, trust in the Lord, and know that my son, Curt, can make the best out of ANYTHING!!!! Thanks to all from the bottom of my heart......


----------



## CHA CHING

I can read these rip charts all day but without knowing where they started its just a guess. Situations like this makes the coast guards decisions and job extremley difficult.


----------



## janieh62

CHA CHING said:


> I can read these rip charts all day but without knowing where they started its just a guess. Situations like this makes the coast guards decisions and job extremley difficult.


 I agree..they do have a very difficult job.


----------



## greddy09sc

fiedlerlm said:


> I'm Curt Hall's mom. I'm new to this sight so excuse me if I've put this message in the wrong place. I just want to let all of you know how much I appreciate the thoughtfulness and prayers. No one knows how this feel unless you've been there, and I am one who has never been there!!! Just wanted all of you to know how good it makes me feel that there are SO many out there who really care and believe that God will take care of the boys!! My deepest thanks to all the prayers and those who have been able to go out and help look. We must all think positive, trust in the Lord, and know that my son, Curt, can make the best out of ANYTHING!!!! Thanks to all from the bottom of my heart......


If there is anything that I or we can do let me/us know.

Prayers sent.


----------



## fiedlerlm

greddy09sc said:


> If there is anything that I or we can do let me/us know.
> 
> Prayers sent.


Just continue to pray. I am a firm believer in the POWER OF PRAYER. Also pray to give guidance to the CG.


----------



## tpool

We are still praying for your son and all involved!!!

T-BONE


----------



## fiedlerlm

tpool said:


> We are still praying for your son and all involved!!!
> 
> T-BONE


Thank you so very much


----------



## CaptDoug

I'm still thinking they may have got caught up in that Eastern current by looking at the current charts. We will be heading out towards the Auger tomorrow evening and will keep a sharp eye out. The crew and their families are still in our prayers and trust that God will get them home safely.


----------



## 24Buds

greddy09sc said:


> If there is anything that I or we can do let me/us know.
> 
> Prayers sent.


 As stated before, please let us know if we can help you with anything. Prayers sent


----------



## Tiny

As they say, no News is Good News, Hopefully. Again last night I watched the news hoping to hear of the rescue of these three men. And again I heard nothing. Again this morning I log onto my second, well maybe third home and what news do I read?? Nothing.

If half the people with views or even a quarter of the people with the number of views on this thread keep an eye out and report anything odd to the CG. I am sure we will either find these guys well or find closure.

I really hope they are found soon, safe and sound.

God Bless.


----------



## Bigwater

My prayers are sent this morning for these three men, their boat, and their families. God hold these men in your healing hands and bring them back to shore.

Bigwater


----------



## Calebs Retreat

*Resource Issues*

Sad that the "running out of resources" issue may be arising and handing the search over to a state (LA) that is more financially strapped then TX does not sound all that good.

Perhaps all the viewers should send an email to the appropriate representatives (especially Ron Paul who lives in Lake Jackson). As it has been mentioned this situation does not seem to be getting much air time so many are probably not aware.

HG

Below are representatives of Matagorda County.

Bay City, TX
77414
Matagorda County*Texas U.S. Senators*

U.S. Senators represent the entire state. Texas' current U.S. Senators are Senator John Cornyn and Senator Kay Bailey Hutchison. See their websites for current contact information.

*Texas U.S. Representative*

Congressional District 14--Congressman Ron Paul
District Address: 203 CANNON HOUSE OFFICE BUILDING
WASHINGTON DC 20515
Phone: (202) 225-2831
District Offices

122 West Way, Suite 301
Lake Jackson, TX 77566
Phone: (979) 285-0231

601 25th Street, Suite 216
Galveston, TX 77550
Phone: (409) 766-7013

1501 Mockingbird Lane, Suite 229
Victoria, TX 77904
Phone: (361) 576-1231

*Texas State Senator*

Senate District 18--Senator Glenn Hegar
Capitol Office: EXT E1.808
Capitol Phone: (512) 463-0118
Capitol Address: P.O. Box 12068, Capitol Station
Austin, TX 78711
District Address: P.O. Box 1008
Katy TX 77492
Phone: (281) 391-8883
State District Offices

*Texas State Representative*

House District 29--Representative Randy Weber
Capitol Office: EXT E1.412
Capitol Phone: (512) 463-0707
Capitol Address: P.O. Box 2910
Austin, TX 78768
District Address: P.O. Box 2910
Austin TX 78768

*Texas State Board of Education Member*

SBOE District 2--Mrs. Mary Helen Berlanga
District Address: 2727 MORGAN AVENUE
CORPUS CHRISTI TX 78405
Phone: (361) 881-1000


----------



## ding-a-ling

Prayers go out for these fishermen and their families. The Good Lord has already provided the first miracle by way of the longest stretch of good weather in the Gulf for quite a while. That will play a big role in a small boat that far offshore. Let's hope today is the day.


----------



## Jolly Roger

My thoughts and Prayers are with these fishermen and family. I have watched this thread for updates almost hourly. I hope they are found and have a great fishing story to share with everyone for years to come.


----------



## rambunctious

*USCG*

The USCG has been busten their arses in this search. There is NO better team than them to be out there. We all know the search has to come to an end sometime.I'm hoping they can drag out some money for a few more days.All we can do is hope for a happy ending.Prayers go out to the Family, and a million thanks to the USCG.
Terry & Crew


----------



## crawfishking

I just got off the phone with a buddy of mine that is a game warden in SW LA. He said they are headed out to look right now.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

I am willing to send in some money to help in the search! Maybe all of us 2coolers need to figure out how we can help fund the search! I know it takes a lot of money but our efforts can only help. 

Mont, 

Do you have any suggestions?

David

My prayers continue for the familes and the guys safe return.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux

Mossy Oak said:


> I am willing to send in some money to help in the search! Maybe all of us 2coolers need to figure out how we can help fund the search! I know it takes a lot of money but our efforts can only help.
> 
> Mont,
> 
> Do you have any suggestions?
> 
> David
> 
> My prayers continue for the familes and the guys safe return.


knew there was a reason I created a paypal account. Id give some green for the fellas!


----------



## ILoveMatagorda

*Just think*

If you calculate $50 dollars a post for each of our postings...that's a chunk of change! I'd be willing to donate!


----------



## busybee77482

I would be willing to donate too.


----------



## Angler_without_a_Dangler

Mossy Oak said:


> I am willing to send in some money to help in the search! Maybe all of us 2coolers need to figure out how we can help fund the search! I know it takes a lot of money but our efforts can only help.
> 
> Mont,
> 
> Do you have any suggestions?
> 
> David
> 
> My prayers continue for the familes and the guys safe return.


Thats a great idea. I know if it were my boys, i would want someone to search as long as possible!


----------



## Always5o'clockinMatagorda

We would be willing to donate also. Whatever it takes to bring these guys home & give their families a peace of mind... Not knowing has got to be the worst part for all the families. If there is ANYTHING we can do, please let us know.


----------



## wareagle1979

*I am good for $50!*

Put me in for $50, let me know were to send it!


----------



## Pleiades

Count me in on donation.


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat

Same here, this is something that could happen to any of us that fish offshore, would hate to think that people would lose faith!


----------



## Never easy

Pleiades said:


> Count me in on donation.


x2


----------



## Money Game

*EPIRBs*

If this doesn't make the case for requring, by law, an EPIRB beyond the state water boundry, I don't know what would. hwell:

I'll say another prayer for these men and their families.


----------



## shomethegreen

*i talked to john ashcraft this morning and he said there is a search party going out of louisiana this morning and i think he is funding it.this guy is wanting to find james,curt and tressel something fierce.i wish there were more people like him.if you or someone you know would like to donate some change to keep looking for these guys focus your attention to john,he is a good man and a personal friend of james philips.he will put your donations to good use.hope to see you soon james,curt,and tressel.duane*


----------



## Jolly Roger

Money Game said:


> If this doesn't make the case for requring, by law, an EPIRB beyond the state water boundry, I don't know what would. hwell:
> 
> I'll say another prayer for these men and their families.


Any reason for goverment to shove more laws down our throats.


----------



## Angler_without_a_Dangler

I have a paypal account if someone can direct me who to send the final amount to, i will be happy to collect for all of us.


----------



## FISHNNUTT

Been following this hour by hour. Just wanted to let the families
know that my prayers will continue as long as needed.
Father please return these men safely to their homes and families


----------



## TXFPCOACH

These men and women with the USCG are risking their lives to save and protect those they have never met. Just keep that in mind before anyone bashes these "Volunteers" and their efforts. FYI a Coast Guard C-130 aircraft cost about $4,244 an hour to operate, Coast Guard helicopters cost about $4,400 an hour, Coast Guard cutters cost about $1,550 an hour to operate and Coast Guard small boats also cost between $300 to $400 an hour to run. Theirs no cost associated with saving a human life. I hope they are found safe and soon


----------



## shomethegreen

what is your point??


----------



## stevg

I AM IN FOR $100


----------



## philliwt

I know John very well and I hope he does not mind that his full name being brought up, knowing that he is very personal about his business. John is a great man and always a person to support things and people in need.

My Wife and I will give support to bring these guys home. I know James personally and Curt's father as well and I wish the Best for all three men. We pray for their safety.


----------



## capt. david

my thoughts and prayers go out to the families of the missing. praying that the boat is still afloat and somehow these guys are surviving the elements. for those of you that might not know, you can and will suffer from hypothermia will adrift in the gulf. praying they are still in the boat and will be found soon. god bless them.


----------



## oilfield

Have been fishing the last two days and just wondering if there has been any good news yet? I went out to Boomvang and that area and we did stay on the look out but we did not see anything or one, so please excuse my question if things have changed, hope they are home now.


----------



## berto1900

*grey bucket with blue paint on it*

on the way back in from boomvang yesterday (wednesday), we stopped at alot of places and we kept an eye out on anything floating but the only thing we saw was a grey 5 gallon bucket with blue paint smeared on it. it was floating in the Salvadore Ridge area.Wondering if one of the family members could identify the bucket. On Tuesday while headed out to Boomvang we stopped at the tequila rig to refuel and a coast guard jet did fly right on top of us, i mean real low, so yes the CG is doing their job, the only thing in my opinion is why would the CG be looking near tequila on tuesday the men have been missing for several days now and the CG is still passing through tequila? we also found a white 5 gallon container floating around with about 100ft of yellow rope but i feel this is not significant because the rope was old and had those shells growing on it . just thoought i post this info. my prayers and hopes for the guys and family.


----------



## Nwilkins

FISHNNUTT said:


> Been following this hour by hour. Just wanted to let the families
> know that my prayers will continue as long as needed.
> Father please return these men safely to their homes and families


X2 AMEN


----------



## StarlinMarlin

CHA CHING said:


> Eugene and Mike, you guys weren't near far enough offshore to experience the current that is out there.
> Here are the rip charts for Saturday thru today.
> The northern part of the orange color on the first image is between Tequila and Cerveza.
> If they did go adrift (which know one can confirm) in this area on Saturday they would be well to the east by now. My guess and I'm no expert would put them somewhere offshore of Auger. From the coast guards search gris from earlier it appears that the area has not been searched yet. I guess thats a good thing.


I am with you on this one Jeff. My gut feeling is that they left Tequila Friday evening and headed Sout East to the Hilltops South of Cervesa to swordfish. This would put them about 20 miles East South East of Tequila. If the CG dropped their bouys to monitor the current closer to Tequila they would have been caught in the clockwise rotary current taking the bouys south and west back towards South Padre. If they were indeed further to the east as I suspect, they would have been in the counter clockwise cyclone rotary current witch would have taken them offshore and to the east and out of the initial search area. This would put them southwest of Tiger Pass somewhere depending on what other rotary currents they got caught up in if they are indeed adrift. I know that the CG searched further east yesterday because the junk coolers (not their coolers) that were found came from an area 80 miles from Sabine. I am thinking and hoping that the reason the Texas CG is wanting the Louisiana CG to take over the search is because of this possibility. Lets hope and prey that they are drifting further east and waiting for help. God bless them and their families.


----------



## visa gold

someone needs to put an address and phone no. out for people that want to make donations please ASAP i am talking to people who want to and dont no where to send it


----------



## Angler_without_a_Dangler

..............


----------



## Angler_without_a_Dangler

it's extremely easy!!!!


I will figure out who we need to send the final amount to .... let me know if you have a clue..... if all else fails i suggest sending it to the family if we don't get good news!


----------



## busybee77482

Angler_without_a_Dangler said:


> it's extremely easy!!!!
> 
> I will figure out who we need to send the final amount to .... let me know if you have a clue..... *if all else fails i suggest sending it to the family if we don't get good news!*




I think that is a great idea.


----------



## Tiny

Hey Angler ...

Sorry bud, but even though it is a good idea and you have great intentions, I seriously don't think that we, the 2cool family, should or could trust you in this situation of taking donations. I would suggest that Mont, the site admin. collect the money and then disperse it to the appropriate authorities.

T.


----------



## philliwt

visa gold said:


> someone needs to put an address and phone no. out for people that want to make donations please ASAP i am talking to people who want to and dont no where to send it


Shannon, I agree with you.


----------



## mariehall

*missing boaters...*

I am Curt Hall's little sister and i just want to thank all of you out there for looking for our guys and all the prayers and kind words...as of now we have no signs of them,but there are eyes out all over the waters looking for them. If i hear anything, i will post it up. I am keeping everyone updated on my facebook, i know there are alot of people who are worried about them


----------



## Ono Loco

One would think that with all the Maritime traffic out there someone would have seen something by now especially given the conditions.. still hoping for good news..


----------



## Angler_without_a_Dangler

Tiny said:


> Hey Angler ...
> 
> Sorry bud, but even though it is a good idea and you have great intentions, I seriously don't think that we, the 2cool family, should or could trust you in this situation of taking donations. I would suggest that Mont, the site admin. collect the money and then disperse it to the appropriate authorities.
> 
> T.


no problem..... i understand, i was only trying to help


----------



## Always5o'clockinMatagorda

I suggest that if anyone is going to collect donations it should be one of the missing men's direct family members. Curt's Mother is on 2cool. Just a suggestion!


----------



## visa gold

i agree dont think people will send money to someone they dont know. Maybe someone connected with the family could establish a secured arrangement for handling donations.


----------



## Tiny

Angler_without_a_Dangler said:


> no problem..... i understand, i was only trying to help


I know, and I'm sure everybody else does as well







to ya.


----------



## WestEndAngler

Prayers sent.


----------



## Sea-riously!

shomethegreen said:


> *i talked to john ashcraft this morning and he said there is a search party going out of louisiana this morning and i think he is funding it.this guy is wanting to find james,curt and tressel something fierce.i wish there were more people like him.if you or someone you know would like to donate some change to keep looking for these guys focus your attention to john,he is a good man and a personal friend of james philips.he will put your donations to good use.hope to see you soon james,curt,and tressel.duane*


Do you know for sure if he is funding it? If so can you get some info from him so people can help him out since he would already have contact with the search crew? I think it would be easier to send the money to someone closer to the family or CG.


----------



## Bait Chef

I have been searching for news of this throughout Texas and Louisiana and very little information is available. With the LA Coast Guard becoming involved it indicates that they feel that enough time has elapsed to broaden the search area into Louisiana waters. My question is...have efforts been made to alert Louisiana sport fishermen to be on the lookout for this boat? There could be a lot of eyes hitting the water that don't even know that they should be looking for a disabled boat. Can any of the family members confirm an effort to spread this information? 
Praying still.


----------



## Angler_without_a_Dangler

Always5o'clockinMatagorda said:


> I suggest that if anyone is going to collect donations it should be one of the missing men's direct family members. Curt's Mother is on 2cool. Just a suggestion!


your right.... like i said before, i was only trying to help in some way or another.


----------



## Sea-riously!

Angler_without_a_Dangler said:


> your right.... like i said before, i was only trying to help in some way or another.


 Appreciate the help!


----------



## a couple more

I would suggest having the family open an accout at a local bank, a trust of sorts, i'm sure everyone would be more comfartable donating to a bank, in trust of the search efforts, versus an individual.


----------



## Mont

Folks, I think it would be more appropriate if the family sets a fund of some sort for the search costs. If that happens, I will make a sticky post with the information in it.

Let's hope today is the day we find them all safe and sound.


----------



## TXPalerider

I have not posted here until now, because I didn't feel like I had anything to say that would aid in the search or be generally helpful. However, I have been following the thread and will continue to pray for a safe return.

Having said that, I want to offer a word of caution (and I'm sure Mont will weigh in on this), making or taking of donations should be done with a specific purpose and extreme caution. While I realize this is an emotionally charged situation, keep in mind, this is still the internet. Not everyone you come in contact with here is necessarily trustworthy, regardless of how honest and helpful they appear to be.

I'm not going to suggest or volunteer any particular person, but, *be REAL sure you are donating money to a trustworthy source before you do it.*

I apologize if I offended anyone. This was not directed specifically at anybody on this thread offering to help.

God Bless those of you that are helping and I will continue to pray for these men and their families.


----------



## TXPalerider

Mont said:


> Folks, I think it would be more appropriate if the family sets a fund of some sort for the search costs. If that happens, I will make a sticky post with the information in it.
> 
> Let's hope today is the day we find them all safe and sound.


See...I told you he would weigh in. I just didn't think it would be before me.


----------



## trodery

There is a mostly Louisiana based fishing forum called rodnreel.com, I just registered over there, posted and asked that those folks also be on the lookout for these guys!

http://www.rodnreel.com/Forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=14740


----------



## Angler_without_a_Dangler

Thank you againg mont for removing my info!
I hope i didn't offend anyone or rub anyone the wrong way by offering!!!


----------



## 007

trodery said:


> There is a mostly Louisiana based fishing forum called rodnreel.com, I just registered over there, posted and asked that those folks also be on the lookout for these guys!
> 
> http://www.rodnreel.com/Forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=14740


Go ahead and post it on www.thehulltruth.com too.


----------



## janieh62

This is James' Aunt. We would appreciate the financial help with the search and rescue! What would be the best way to set this up?


----------



## frank n texas

Perhaps we could start contacting the Louisiana TV stations news folks and get the word out over there...Also, try to get the word out to the Louisiana based offshore supply boat folks as well as the chopper operations that transport workers to and from the rigs...
They are already out in the water and in the sky every day anyway so there would not be any cost involved for all these extra eyes...
Contacting Louisiana guides could be of some value.
If just half the members on this board would just make a couple telephone calls just think how fast we could get the word out over in the Louisiana area..
I am keeping good thoughts here and following every post...


----------



## pierce2901

Angler_without_a_Dangler said:


> Thank you againg mont for removing my info!
> I hope i didn't offend anyone or rub anyone the wrong way by offering!!!


i doubt very seariously if you offended anyone. we are all here for the same reasons and that is wanting to help in anyway we can. good job in your offering.


----------



## StarlinMarlin

janieh62 said:


> This is James' Aunt. We would appreciate the financial help with the search and rescue! What would be the best way to set this up?


I would call Prosperity Bank in Bay City. I have dealt with Tami Savage (sp) there in the past. I am sure she could point you in the right direction. (979)245-4200


----------



## janieh62

Ok Thanks, I will see what i can get done, and will post something soon. Thanks again for all the help and prayers.


----------



## 007

frank n texas said:


> Perhaps we could start contacting the Louisiana TV stations news folks and get the word out over there...Also, try to get the word out to the Louisiana based offshore supply boat folks as well as the chopper operations that transport workers to and from the rigs...
> They are already out in the water and in the sky every day anyway so there would not be any cost involved for all these extra eyes...
> Contacting Louisiana guides could be of some value.
> If just half the members on this board would just make a couple telephone calls just think how fast we could get the word out over in the Louisiana area..
> I am keeping good thoughts here and following every post...


I have a bud that is on a rig in the mississippi canyon block and I'll put the word out to him.


----------



## Mont

janieh62 said:


> This is James' Aunt. We would appreciate the financial help with the search and rescue! What would be the best way to set this up?


Along with contacting a bank, be sure to set up or use a paypal account. They are free to set up and the charges for them accepting credit cards is very small. It makes it easier for folks that want to use a debit or credit card.

I was a little late chiming in. We are replacing our servers here at the office and my internet connect has been out more than it has been working. I went home and got my laptop with an air card, so I could get back on line.


----------



## Angler_without_a_Dangler

Janie,

the paypal thing is super easy....

you set up an account and then give out the email address you set up the account with.

Then people with paypal can log on and easily send money to you just like sending an email.


----------



## mariehall

*donations*

yes my mom is also registered on 2cool also. we were just talking about how to arrange all of this. she was going to go to the bank and see what she could do and let me know. we def could use any funding to help get these guys home and any other speedbumps we hit along the way. You don't know how much it is appreciated that all of you have come together and offering your help and prayers to our guys-for those who do and don't know them. God bless you all!!!


----------



## BondBroker

frank n texas said:


> Perhaps we could start contacting the Louisiana TV stations news folks and get the word out over there...Also, try to get the word out to the Louisiana based offshore supply boat folks as well as the chopper operations that transport workers to and from the rigs...
> They are already out in the water and in the sky every day anyway so there would not be any cost involved for all these extra eyes...
> Contacting Louisiana guides could be of some value.
> If just half the members on this board would just make a couple telephone calls just think how fast we could get the word out over in the Louisiana area..
> I am keeping good thoughts here and following every post...


Maybe I'm wrong and just missed it but I don't think I've seen it here in Houston on the news. I'll send an e-mail to them and see if they've put any reports out.


----------



## janieh62

We agree, Lori Curt's mom is going to be handling this. She will post the information as soon as it's set up. We really do appreicate all the help and prayers from everybody. James, Curt, and Tressle will be amazed when they find out that everyone has come together to help rescue them. Today lets pray the 3 men will be brought home to their families. God bless you all and Thanks Again!


----------



## fiedlerlm

Once again, I'm Curt's mom. Words cannot express the gratitude and appreciation and concern from all of you guys!! Donations is a wonderful idea....I have talked with the other family members and will be posting something soon for those of you who would like to give donations. Please be assured that the money will be spend for search and rescue. We want our sons home, safe, and soon.
God Bless All of You..


----------



## bwguardian

007 said:


> Go ahead and post it on www.thehulltruth.com too.


Mike, it is already there...
http://www.thehulltruth.com/gulf-coast/241287-3-missing-offshore-texas.html


----------



## 9121SS

Angler_without_a_Dangler said:


> Thank you againg mont for removing my info!
> I hope i didn't offend anyone or rub anyone the wrong way by offering!!!





pierce2901 said:


> i doubt very seariously if you offended anyone. we are all here for the same reasons and that is wanting to help in anyway we can. good job in your offering.


X2


----------



## crawfishking

Once all the money is gathered how does it get to the Coast Guard?


----------



## frank n texas

Perhaps these folks could be contacted and ask if they can lend us a hand in the search..

Civil Air Patrol
Louisiana Wing
Baton Rouge, Louisiana
800-728-1494
225-359-9497
John Zaremba GS-12...USAF
State Director ..Louisiana CAP/USAF Liaison Office
Office....985-974-2708
Home....985-886-2073
Cell.......504-453-2831
e-mail [email protected]

frank n texas


----------



## crawfishking

*Civil Air Patrol*

Excellent idea.


----------



## 007

007 said:


> I have a bud that is on a rig in the mississippi canyon block and I'll put the word out to him.


Just talked to my buddy and he told me that they have been on alert for 2 days now along with all of the supply vessels in the area. Out neighbors to the east are looking too!!


----------



## Tiny

crawfishking said:


> Once all the money is gathered how does it get to the Coast Guard?


Making a donationion to the US Coast Gaurd should be fairly easy, but I do not know if they can actually take donations, being a US Goverment Agency. However, I am sure that If the USCG decides to give up the search for these men, other not for profit agencies my pick it up, like Texas Equisearch... they could use the money.

Still hoping and praying, T.


----------



## cwc

I just talkedtomy friend on a rig out in the GOM. He is going to notify their choppers and work boats to keepan eyeout for them and any assistance they can.


----------



## philliwt

How about a college fund for the surving children?


----------



## Crispito

God Bless and Good Luck !

Read the whole thread today

Tight Lines & Gig'Em
Cm3


----------



## Captn C

007 said:


> Go ahead and post it on www.thehulltruth.com too.


A thread was started yesterday and I have posted in it a few times to keep it active. Not much posting going on in that thread;

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/241286-3-missing-offshore-texas.html


----------



## Firetx12

philliwt said:


> How about a college fund for the surving children?


Let's get them home so they can pay for their kids college themselves with the movie rights monies.


----------



## texas32

I just got off the phone with Petroleum Helicopters Inc. (PHI) operation dept. in LA. Turns out that apparently none of the copter operators in the GOM are notified of active searches being carried out in the GOM by the USCG.
Passed the info on the boat, it's POB and situation and it is to be relayed to their COM center. Hopefully this might help.

Jay


----------



## 9121SS

texas32 said:


> I just got off the phone with Petroleum Helicopters Inc. (PHI) operation dept. in LA. Turns out that apparently none of the copter operators in the GOM are notified of active searches being carried out in the GOM by the USCG.
> Passed the info on the boat, it's POB and situation and it is to be relayed to their COM center. Hopefully this might help.
> 
> Jay


Good job:cheers:


----------



## frank n texas

Good work Jay..That is exactly what I was concerned about..
More phone calls to operations like this serving the rigs by water and air could pay off big time...


----------



## shomethegreen

*this message is to everyone who wants to donate to the search and rescue fund and possibly survivers fund.i will speak to the family of thew missing crew and see about a trust fund account or of that nature and talk with a local bank on getting the information to you on putting the money in the right,right ,right hands.thanks, duane*


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee

9121SS said:


> Good job:cheers:


X's 2. You would think that they know but guess not. Thanks for doing what you did. Wished there was more I could do but with out a big boat to go out and help the only thing I know to do is pray to the big Man upstairs for these guys to return home safe.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com 
979-236-6203

Team Brown Lures, Fish -N- Hunt, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts., Wiley X and Stinky Pants Stringers.


----------



## frank n texas

Another group that might be of help would be the Cruise Ship Lines with ports of call both in and out of Galveston and now especially New Orleans ports...

Carnival Cruise lines
Norwegian Cruise lines
Royal Caribbean cruise lines

frank n texas


----------



## StarlinMarlin

janieh62, do you have a picture of the boat? There was an add on Craigslist that had a picture but the add has expired. I was going to get the picture off of the add and post it here so that the people running offshore would have an idea what they are looking for. Channel 2 is running a story today on their web site by the way.

*Coast Guard Continues Fishermen Search*

*Curt Hall, James Phillips, Tressel Hawkins Missing Since Saturday*

POSTED: Thursday, August 27, 2009
UPDATED: 10:15 am CDT August 27, 2009

​ 
Hall, Phillips, Hawkins​
*MATAGORDA, Texas -- *The Coast Guard has scoured 74,000 square miles in its search for three missing fishermen, KPRC Local 2 reported Thursday. 
Matagorda County sheriff's deputies said Curt Hall, 28, James Phillips, 30, and Tressel Hawkins, 42, were supposed to return home from a fishing trip at about 2 p.m. Saturday. Their trip started at about noon Friday. 
Family members reported the men missing at about 8 p.m. Saturday. 
Sheriff's deputies said an oil rig worker was the last person to see the men at about 7 p.m. Friday. 
Detectives said the boat may have drifted and may be about 100 miles away from New Orleans or Lake Charles. 
The men's boat was described as a white 23-foot Sea Chaser Catamaran with blue trim and twin Yamaha motors. 
The Coast Guard has been using boats, helicopters and jets to search for the men.


----------



## frank n texas

Here is a link to just about every marina and yacht club in all of Louisiana...List shows name of marina, city and a phone number...

http://charternet.com/marinas/louisiana.html

frank n texas


----------



## Dolphin

frank n texas said:


> Here is a link to just about every marina and yacht club in all of Louisiana...List shows name of marina, city and a phone number...
> 
> http://charternet.com/marinas/louisiana.html
> 
> frank n texas


Good idea. Here is one for Texas Marinas

http://www.texasflats.net/index.php?page=36

Praying every time I refresh this thread. Please Lord, let these men come home to their friends and families.


----------



## troutslayer

My wife is the president of the Mont Belvieu prosperity Bank and said it is real easy to set up an account where people can donate but one of the family members would need to do it and be a signer on the account so locally for them would be better than Mont Belvieu......I dont know where you guys are out of but I can give you her info if you need to speak with someone...she also knows Mrs Savage in Bay City


TS


----------



## CHA CHING

That was my gut also. We all know as fisherman that if your on an overnighter and you go to tquila and it's not happening your going to move over to the Cerveza's just because they're so close. Moving offshore to the Hilltops to swordfish makes very good sense. It's what I would do if I wasn't going to the floaters. They set up a swordfish drift. When I swordfish I turn the motors off, some lights on. But if that big stereo was left on even really quiet that amp is drawing lots of power. Fall asleep, wake up in the morning and the batteries are dead. It's happened to me before although I didn't fall asleep. Thats why I carry my little Honda generator on overnighters. There are faults in this theory because I have pull started 250 hp yamahas. Saturday and Sunday the current in that exact area was very very strong. These guys could have been 50-75 miles away from where they started in 25-35 hrs. 
I'm with StarlinMarlin, if they are still adrift they have to be in that cc rotation and heading east northeast. Luckily if the loop brings them far enough inshore there are a lot of rigs over there. 
I'm glad they have decided to move the search to the east. Hopefully they will be found safe.


StarlinMarlin said:


> I am with you on this one Jeff. My gut feeling is that they left Tequila Friday evening and headed Sout East to the Hilltops South of Cervesa to swordfish. This would put them about 20 miles East South East of Tequila. If the CG dropped their bouys to monitor the current closer to Tequila they would have been caught in the clockwise rotary current taking the bouys south and west back towards South Padre. If they were indeed further to the east as I suspect, they would have been in the counter clockwise cyclone rotary current witch would have taken them offshore and to the east and out of the initial search area. This would put them southwest of Tiger Pass somewhere depending on what other rotary currents they got caught up in if they are indeed adrift. I know that the CG searched further east yesterday because the junk coolers (not their coolers) that were found came from an area 80 miles from Sabine. I am thinking and hoping that the reason the Texas CG is wanting the Louisiana CG to take over the search is because of this possibility. Lets hope and prey that they are drifting further east and waiting for help. God bless them and their families.


----------



## Chase This!

All I have to say is, I LOVE our Coast Guard. What a herculean effort they are putting forth. I am darn glad to know these people are watching my back.

THANK YOU to all of the CG. You are amazing.

Still and always hoping for the best,
Brandon


----------



## manihaack

I dont know if your still looking for a picture of james boat but if you go to yahoo and search sea chaser catamerran the e-bay motors add on that boat is still there with a good side picture minus the two yammie 115"s that james put on it. Ebay item #22043420182.I hope this will help.


----------



## frank n texas

I would have to think the time would be right to get as many folks aware of this situation as possible over in the Morgan City, Houma, Grand Isle and Venice areas...
Guides, rig supply boat outfits, rig workers chopper services, etc...
Hopefully we can get out ahead of their Easterly drift...


----------



## saltaholic




----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

I have been looking at the currents from the last 5 days. They could be anywhere from Perdido area all the way east to LA waters. There are different currents that they could have hit from Taquila that could have taken them to any one of these areas. I would be suggesting to the Coast gaurd to look in the Perdido area along with Keatley Canyon area. I know there are already searches going on in LA waters, but with what I am looking at it seems more likely they are further to the south. Might try and notify some of the fishing vessels down south to keep an eye out also.

David


----------



## GinMan

Mossy Oak said:


> I have been looking at the currents from the last 5 days. They could be anywhere from Perdido area all the way east to LA waters. There are different currents that they could have hit from Taquila that could have taken them to any one of these areas. I would be suggesting to the Coast gaurd to look in the Perdido area along with Keatley Canyon area. I know there are already searches going on in LA waters, but with what I am looking at it seems more likely they are further to the south. Might try and notify some of the fishing vessels down south to keep an eye out also.
> 
> David


I hope that finding them at PERDIDO is good MOJO........perdido means "lost" in Spanish.


----------



## frank n texas

Here is link to list of most of the Television stations in South Louisiana

Once list comes up you can click on "call letters" for each tv station and get their web site and phone numbers..

I would have to think it is going to be important to get on the news at the stations in Baton Rouge, Lafayette, Lake Charles. New Orleans and even Monroe...

Perhaps try to send them a "press release" with all information and ask for their help...

Contacting the radio stations way down south around Grand Isle, Houma, Morgan city and even Venice might be useful...

frank n texas


----------



## Dolphin

Just sent an e-mail to the POH (relative that works there). Not sure if he can get it to anyone with the authority to get it to the ships moving in and out of the Port. Just an idea. If someone else knows anyone with that kind of contact at the POH shoot them off an e-mail.

If you shoot me a PM with your e-mail addy I can just copy what I already put together.


----------



## rookie06

My brother in law is working on Perdido and sent him a message to keep an eye out. He will be there for a few more days I think then flying back.


----------



## wildbill

*Venice Guides*

As is everyone else, I am still praying for the safe return of these fellow fishermen....this hits very close to home as we all recognize it could be any one of us on any given day.

That being said, I spoke with Capt. Lee who works for Capt. Eddie in Venice and told him what was going on. He was going to pass the word to Eddie and others who might be headed in that direction out of Venice.


----------



## POC Transplant

I am on the C-Legend working out here at Perdido, running back and forth to G-town. We have our eyes peeled. They better hope that cold front doesnt kick up any bad wind it they are still bobbing.


----------



## Dolphin

frank n texas said:


> Another group that might be of help would be the Cruise Ship Lines with ports of call both in and out of Galveston and now especially New Orleans ports...
> 
> Carnival Cruise lines
> Norwegian Cruise lines
> Royal Caribbean cruise lines
> 
> frank n texas


I would also see if you could get word out to the Biloxi MS and the Miami FL terminals as well.


----------



## Suck It Up

*Searching South*

I am sure everyone on the Texas coast is now on the lookout!I will keep my eye's peeled and am heading down torwards Mexican Waters this week!Very Concerened as all of you....


----------



## CHA CHING

The search grid has already covered Perdido and past to the 26 line. There is a square east of Perdido all the way to Auger that hasn't been searched according to the search grid. My original guess was straight south but alot of that has been searched. I'm with Starlin and Mossy. Anywhere east of Perdido towards the Keathley Canyon out to West Sirius to RedHawk/Magnolia and up to Auger. I'm really hoping they are as far northeast as possible. Lots more traffic up there. Like I said before it's a guessing came to which current they got caught up in.


----------



## Dolphin

Not to assume anything. Maybe contact these?

Naval Air Station Corpus Christi
(361) 961-2674

Naval Air Station Kingsville
(361) 516-6375

Naval Station Ingleside
(361) 776-4205


----------



## crawfishking

Where can you view the latest search area grid map? I haven't seen one since the 8/25/09 map. I was wondering how they were progressing since then.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

crawfishking said:


> Where can you view the latest search area grid map? I haven't seen one since the 8/25/09 map. I was wondering how they were progressing since then.


That would be nice to see. I could see what other currents might be a possability for them to be on.

David


----------



## DFoley

Hoping for the best. Word has spread real quick over here. My girlfriend made a few calls to her buddys on SPI. I wish there was something more I could do then be bhind this keyboard refreshing this page.


----------



## Tiny

philliwt said:


> How about a college fund for the surving children?


These ideas/thoughts are not needed at this time....



Firetx12 said:


> Let's get them home so they can pay for their kids college themselves with the movie rights monies.


This is a very good rebutle to the above, greenie to ya. :brew2:

Still hoping for the best, T.


----------



## lordbater

saltaholic said:


>


I saw the craigslist ad, I'm pretty sure they were 150 yammy's, not 115s, can someone confirm that?
Not all that important until you start calculating fuel economy..
And I don't know about the 150's, but my 115's can be started with a rope..

Andrew


----------



## frank n texas

Here is link to Mississippi Gulf Coast Charter Boat operators

http://www.gulf-coast.com/misc/fish.html

This link will take you to list of just about every charter boat operator on the entire Mississippi Gulf Coast...

Charters out of Biloxi, Gulfport, Long Beach and Bay Saint Louis....

Biloxi Point Cadet Marina...228-436-9312...Perhaps one phone call here and ask them to post up flyer?

Gulfport Small Craft Harbor..228-868-5713...Perhaps one phone call here and ask them to post up flyer?

Many of these fishing charters go over into Louisiana
waters...

frank n texas


----------



## Tiny

I really hope that this thread comes to an end soon (in a good way of course), I am ready for the survival story thread!


----------



## mariehall

Tiny said:


> I really hope that this thread comes to an end soon (in a good way of course), I am ready for the survival story thread!


 AMEN TO THAT!!


----------



## tunatime

Does anybody have a current map of the search grids already completed??

I'll be in the Green Canyon Saturday and keeping a sharp eye out.


----------



## DFoley

Im working on sending an email to most of the Portland Marine bluewater customers the more eyes the better.


----------



## dbarham

best of luck go out to those fellas!


----------



## Angler_without_a_Dangler

lordbater said:


> I saw the craigslist ad, I'm pretty sure they were 150 yammy's, not 115s, can someone confirm that?
> Not all that important until you start calculating fuel economy..
> And I don't know about the 150's, but my 115's can be started with a rope..
> 
> Andrew


would it make any differance that that coast guard pon pon pon said bimini top..... did they change the top since that pictures was taken?


----------



## mariehall

lordbater said:


> I saw the craigslist ad, I'm pretty sure they were 150 yammy's, not 115s, can someone confirm that?
> Not all that important until you start calculating fuel economy..
> And I don't know about the 150's, but my 115's can be started with a rope..
> 
> Andrew


They were 2 150's


----------



## speedf0rce

How long this is going is not looking good....


----------



## frank n texas

Has anyone done a typical missing persons type flyer that they can share...a flyer that can be e-mailed, printed out and posted on the receiving end?

Flyer to include all available original and current information, pictures of the men, picture of the boat, etc...

I am NOT talking about the news text type releases but a true flyer...

Thanks... frank n texas


----------



## DFoley

A 150 can be pull started but it usually takes a while when the block is cold and because of compression of that engine it will take at least two strong men. The Key switch must be in the on position.


----------



## Dolphin

frank n texas said:


> Has anyone done a typical missing persons type flyer that they can share...a flyer that can be e-mailed, printed out and posted on the receiving end?
> 
> Flyer to include all available original and current information, pictures of the men, picture of the boat, etc...
> 
> I am NOT talking about the news text type releases but a true flyer...
> 
> Thanks... frank n texas


I can do one real quick. Can you provide what info you want on it? I figured
Departure date/time:
Departure port:
Last seen time/place

Coast Guard phone #?

?? anything else

I have the pictures and last names and the boat picture already.


----------



## Captfry

*Search Pattern*

From Ch 2


----------



## BondBroker

This is the latest map I could find and am by no means and expert on reading them. Maybe some of you might get a better idea of where to look from this one. http://www.oceanweather.com/data/


----------



## frank n texas

Areas they were thought to be fishing in...

What you are thinking about including on flyer sounds good to me...

I would do but do not have puter skills...I can however send it out as attachment to e-mails which I will be more than happy to do...I am retired and have loads of free time 
Thanks
frank n texas


----------



## capt.wronghand

*all resources in high Islandblock and west cameron block are being notified!!!*



CHA CHING said:


> That was my gut also. We all know as fisherman that if your on an overnighter and you go to tquila and it's not happening your going to move over to the Cerveza's just because they're so close. Moving offshore to the Hilltops to swordfish makes very good sense. It's what I would do if I wasn't going to the floaters. They set up a swordfish drift. When I swordfish I turn the motors off, some lights on. But if that big stereo was left on even really quiet that amp is drawing lots of power. Fall asleep, wake up in the morning and the batteries are dead. It's happened to me before although I didn't fall asleep. Thats why I carry my little Honda generator on overnighters. There are faults in this theory because I have pull started 250 hp yamahas. Saturday and Sunday the current in that exact area was very very strong. These guys could have been 50-75 miles away from where they started in 25-35 hrs.
> I'm with StarlinMarlin, if they are still adrift they have to be in that cc rotation and heading east northeast. Luckily if the loop brings them far enough inshore there are a lot of rigs over there.
> I'm glad they have decided to move the search to the east. Hopefully they will be found safe.


all offshore platform's, crew boat's and heli's are being notified now of a boat adrift possibily, in the high island blocks and west cameron blocks, via phone email and radio contact from the beach to 140 nautical miles out from contacts on all enterprize corp, and coastal corp, anr pipline co, south of morgan city LA, that's all the people I can reach..Captain Dana Dooley, sabine pass Texas/Bridge city texas, ps these are all east of origional location's, including HI 582, HI 573, HI 264, which are maned 24 hr's a day!!


----------



## Dolphin

frank n texas said:


> Areas they were thought to be fishing in...
> 
> What you are thinking about including on flyer sounds good to me...
> 
> I would do but do not have puter skills...I can however send it out as attachment to e-mails which I will be more than happy to do...I am retired and have loads of free time
> Thanks
> frank n texas


Can anyone give me the detail? It would take time to go back through this thread and obtain all this info.

Also, last know GPS location?


----------



## Sea-riously!

2 Planes just flew over my house with large satellite dishes on them headed towards the gulf.


----------



## wampuscat

This might help someone in the future, pull a plug or two, the engine even a big one will pull start easy, take it easy till the battery is charged, or you can make it in at a slow pace.


----------



## Wahoo Man

*Proud to be a 2cooler*

First off i'm praying for the return of these guys and for the grieving relatives. We hope for there return soon.

My hats off to the Coast Guard and all other agencies working on this search.

Also I'm proud as heck to be apart of a great bunch of people that have so much concern and compassion for there fellow brothers in time of need.
2coolers are the greatest group of people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Don't give up guys where praying for you and there going to get to you soon!!

Andy 
Captains Playmate


----------



## sweenyite

Any new news today? Been too busy at work to check in much... Hope they find them soon!


----------



## Tiny

whampus3 said:


> This might help someone in the future, pull a plug or two, the engine even a big one will pull start easy, take it easy till the battery is charged, or you can make it in at a slow pace.


Exactly!! My ox66 could start with just one plug wire hooked up..

I found this out when I checked compression... I figured when I was done with that cylinder I would just put it together and move on to the next. I didn't think the motor could even start without all plugs in and conected!  Boy I was wrong!


----------



## justhookit

TWAT boats are leaving out of Port A at midnight tonight. Since this is a tournament that allows boats to overnight offshore, there will be that many more boats out deep this weekend and they are aware that the boat is still missing. Hopefully some of the larger boats are planning on running real deep.


----------



## phil k

don't they leave friday night ??? and fish sat ???


----------



## Cutter

Found some Coast Guard videos of the rescue effort:

MH-65C Helicopter patroling the gulf and using cameras to view items of interest:

http://cgvi.uscg.mil/media/main.php?g2_itemId=647122

Status Briefing:

http://cgvi.uscg.mil/media/main.php?g2_itemId=644274


----------



## rambunctious

*KHOU-TV*

Just showed a movie out of a CSCG helocopter. Said they have searched over 74,000mi. Not looking good my fellow fisherman,but lets not give up hope. Don't sound like they are going to quit yet,I hope.
Terry & Crew


----------



## szapalac2

I am almost certain James had 115 Yamaha's on that boat. They came in just ahead of us Saturday before last (Aug 15th). I did not know it was them until they yelled at us and then pulled up side of us. I'm almost positive it had 115's on it with a T-Top. We also seen ran into them at Russell's a couple of weeks before. I think they had just ran the boat for the first time. James was my JD mechanic for years and we just done a bunch of business together this year. Curt is a good friend of my son and stayed with us in his younger high school days a lot. All the family is still hoping and praying.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

The power of prayer will be evidant after his all works out. 

Will that boat sink or Is it designed to stay afloat no matter what?


----------



## Dolphin

*Missing boater flyer*

Can't upload the MS Word document. Let me know if there are any changes that need to be made. Right click on the image and "save as" and attach to e-mail or "copy/paste" into e-mail.


----------



## justhookit

phil k said:


> don't they leave friday night ??? and fish sat ???


yes, my a/c broke today and I don't think my brain is functioning right now sad3sm


----------



## Hotrod

Wow, that boat would be extremly hard to spot if somehow it rolled over with the blue hull. Still hoping they find these guys ok.


----------



## On The Hook

For the flyer,

I think it would be good to include the full names.

Lats and longs might be helpful to some who are not local to us. Note that they may be adrift and in an unknown location due to currents and winds.

Why not put a link to this thread on the flyer? 

Also ask that the info be shared with radio and tv stations, as well as marinas, guides, charter boats, rigs, offshore air services, ships, and any others who might be helpful. 

Has anyone contacted the major news networks?


----------



## Cutter

for those not familiar with some of the locations mentioned, here is an annotated map.


----------



## Argo

cutter, is there any way you could overlay the currents on that map for the last 5 days on 5 different images? would give a good idea but of course it could vary depending on how far they made it before starting to drift......


----------



## On The Hook

can someone please tell me what page the full names, photos and boat photos are located. Can someone give me the lat & long of the last know sighting please?


----------



## Dolphin

On The Hook said:


> can someone please tell me what page the full names, photos and boat photos are located. Can someone give me the lat & long of the last know sighting please?


That is what I need. I am not directly involved. Just a fellow fisher person doing what I can. Also, I am not sure od the CG phone # would like someone to verify.


----------



## Brio

I was wade fishing the west end of the seawall this afternoon from 1:30 -4 and there were 3 choppers heading out to sea and one returned. There were also 2 planes that headed out and one was coming back in. Nice to see that they are searching more to the east of where it all began-- assuming these were involved in the search...


----------



## hog

This is the article that was in the Brazosport area news paper today

******************************************************

http://thefacts.com/story.lasso?ewcd=28da6efd4513d766

*Coast Guard still looking for anglers*​
Bay City Tribune
Special to The Facts 
Published August 27, 2009
Three Matagorda County men remain missing after embarking on an overnight offshore fishing trip from the Riverbend boat dock in Matagorda.

James Phillips, 30, of Blessing; Curt Hall, 28, of Wharton; and Tressel Hawkins, 42, of Markham were reported missing by Phillips' wife and Hall's girlfriend just after 8 p.m. Saturday, more than 30 hours after they left shore.

"It is still considered an active search and rescue mission," Coast Guard spokeswoman Renee Aiello said Wednesday.

The last time Phillips spoke to his wife was by phone about 2 p.m. Friday, and he told her they were headed about 80 to 100 miles out "toward the rigs" and would be home about 2 p.m. Saturday. The boat last was seen about 7 p.m. Friday by a rig worker heading back to shore.

A Matagorda County Sheriff's Office report states when the men were late returning, Phillips' wife thought the men were catching fish and having a good time and decided to stay longer. She became worried when it got dark Saturday and they still weren't home.

The men were reported to be out in a 23-foot Sea Chaser catamaran, and it is unknown if they had a radio on board.

Phillips' wife told deputies she knew the boaters had some food and water on board with them when they left.

On Friday night, a small craft advisory was issued for the Gulf out of Matagorda because of a storm, according to the sheriff's office report.

The Coast Guard was contacted Satrurday night to head up the sea and air search. The Coast Guard has deployed two C-130 aircraft from Coast Guard Air Station Clearwater, Fla.; the cutter Manowar, homeported in Galveston; an MH-65C rescue helicopter and crew from Air Station Houston; and an HU-25 Falcon jet and crew from Air Station Corpus Christi.

The Coast Guard has searched about 30,000 square miles so far, a news release states.

"It's a massive concentrated search effort," Aiello said.

Matagorda County Sheriff Gary Mathis said deputies and Texas Parks and Wildlife officers will search the shorelines daily.

Mathis and Deputy Jimmy Gardner searched by air west of Matagorda while Lt. Frank Craft searched east along the shoreline and offshore via the MCSO marine unit.


----------



## On The Hook

Number is valid. I am making some flyers that can be printed out by anyone using 1/4" margins. Full or half page. Just a little more info and they will be done. I used some color to grab attention, and they can be emailed and printed anywhere.


----------



## RC's Mom

Dolphin said:


> That is what I need. I am not directly involved. Just a fellow fisher person doing what I can. Also, I am not sure od the CG phone # would like someone to verify.


James Phillips, 30, Blessing/ Curt Hall, 28, Wharton/ Tressel Hawkins, 42, Markham.

Darlene

Sorry, Hog beat me to it.


----------



## frank n texas

Special thanks to those doing flyers...

frank n texas


----------



## On The Hook

No problem, it's the least I can do. Anyone have the lat and long for the rigs where they were last seen? Please post them asap and I'll up load the flyers.


----------



## Dolphin

On The Hook said:


> Number is valid. I am making some flyers that can be printed out by anyone using 1/4" margins. Full or half page. Just a little more info and they will be done. I used some color to grab attention, and they can be emailed and printed anywhere.


Good on you! Let me know if I can do anything to help.

Can anyone provide more info on the offshore tourny mentioned earlier in this thread? I feel it is important to get the marinas that these boats are leaving from have these flyers as early as possible tomorrow.


----------



## On The Hook

trying to get it from coast guard now.


----------



## frank n texas

Sorry I am not familiar but I think it is run out of Port A
Someone will tell us here shortly I am sure.


----------



## phil k

it's called the TEXAS WOMEN ANGLERS TOURNAMENT
tournament it is out of PORT ARANSAS director is 
Sharon Miller
361-960-1362

phil


----------



## visa gold

There is a tournament this weekend out of Port Aransas, its the TWAT tournament i have spoke with Sharon she is in charge,and let her no about all of this,she said they will do anything to help. I was in the process of getting her the info. but if you will email her a flyer that will be great. She also said that they would hold a special prayer for these guys. Her email is [email protected] or gofishtx.com and her cell is 361-960-1362. Thanks for all your help. May God bless these men and there families and bring them home safe.


----------



## On The Hook

*Flyers for emailing*

Guys,

Here are some flyers you can email to anyone (please send both) and they can print them out.

One is full page, and the other is 2 to a page. Both have the same info.

They are set up for 1/4" margins on 8.5"x11" paper.

If you have any problems let me know.

Lets find them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:texasflag

OTH..................


----------



## RC's Mom

On The Hook said:


> Guys,
> 
> Here are some flyers you can email to anyone (please send both) and they can print them out.
> 
> One is full page, and the other is 2 to a page. Both have the same info.
> 
> They are set up for 1/4" margins on 8.5"x11" paper.
> 
> If you have any problems let me know.
> 
> Lets find them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:texasflag
> 
> OTH..................


Great job, good on ya!

Darlene


----------



## Fishinpayne

need to fix the dates. 8-21-09


----------



## Dolphin

e-mail sent to the director of the Texas Women Anglers Tournament via their website.

http://www.gofishtx.com/wiki/TWA/ContactUs

If I get a reply, I will post. Let's blast these marinas with e-mails in hope they will take it seriously and put up the posters.



> You may or may not know that there are three fisherman missing out of Matagorda, TX. We would like to send you a flyer of a poster to put out to advise the boats going off shore for this tourny so they can be on the look out for them. Can you e-mail me the e-mail address to send you the flyer?
> 
> Also, if you know the any of the e-mail address' or phone numbers of any of the marinas that they may be launching out of so I can send them a flyer also.


----------



## shauntexex

Hey OTH I just realized the date says 9-21 instead of 8-21 just a typo good job on the flyer prayers sent


----------



## On The Hook

Fish,

Thanks, I fixed the dates. Anyone know how to make these downloadable attachments?


----------



## Dolphin

phil k said:


> it's called the TEXAS WOMEN ANGLERS TOURNAMENT
> tournament it is out of PORT ARANSAS director is
> Sharon Miller
> 361-960-1362
> 
> phil


Wonderful. Maybe you can provide some of the names of the marina's in the area. I will reserach and send the e-mails. I will pay-pal you any costs that you may incur if you will take these flyers to Kinkos and get them printed out (color is important) and posted at the local attractions there.

Folks, I strongly believe that these guys are still alive and just drifting, but time is of the urgency now.


----------



## RubiconAg

> Anyone know how to make these downloadable attachments?


OTH,
I can turn them into an easy to print PDF if you would like. I need some sort of file (Word, Photoshop, etc.) and will publish it into a PDF. Email me at nsirianni (at) live (dot) com.

I will make sure its downloadable.


----------



## Dolphin

RubiconAg said:


> I can turn them into an easy to print PDF if you would like. I need some sort of file (Word, Photoshop, etc.) and will publish it into a PDF. Email me at nsirianni (at) live (dot) com.
> 
> I will make sure its downloadable.


Can't upload pdf or word docs to 2cool. There used to be a "storage" website that you could place docs (free). The one I used to use was xdrive.com (or some such), don't remember the free one now days as I don't use it.


----------



## On The Hook

RubiconAG, 

You should have them now.


----------



## phil k

marinas in PORT ARANSAS 

fishermans wharf--361-749-5448
dolphin docks--361-749-4188
deep sea headquarters--361-749-5597
woodys--361-749-5252

PHIL
i'll make some copies myself and hand out


----------



## phil k

they have to be in a new thread for a attachment.than right click and save .then we all can save and print.....i think


----------



## On The Hook

you can right click and save them now, but I wanted a clickable link to download them.

Thanks


----------



## DFoley

Made some to hand out at work.


----------



## RubiconAg

Here it is in a clickable link in PDF format....you must have at least PDF reader (very common)

http://www.angelfire.com/tx5/stinger74cj5/Lost_at_sea_Full_page.pdf

You can either print directly from the link, save the PDF file or post the link to another side or in an email.....take your pick!

Time to find these boys!


----------



## wish2fish

RubiconAg said:


> Here it is in a clickable link in PDF format....you must have at least PDF reader (very common)
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/tx5/stinger74cj5/Lost_at_sea_Full_page.pdf
> 
> You can either print directly from the link, save the PDF file or post the link to another side or in an email.....take your pick!
> 
> Time to find these boys!


Got some friends in Houma, Louisiana already on its way!!


----------



## On The Hook

*Flyers for download and email*

Here are the flyers that you can download and email. They can be printed as a jpg without resizing.

To download, rightclick and select save-as and then hit enter. There are two files, one large, and one that is 2 to a page with the same info.

Once you have saved them, just click on the file where ever you saved it and windows photo viewer should open up. There is a print icon that will allow you to print from the photo viewer. Make sure your printer is set to fit to page, and it will print full size. You can email them and they can be printed from any computer. They are sized for 8.5" x 11" paper with 1/4" margins.

Please email these to Radio and TV stations, and everyone you know.

Sorry to post this twice, but I wanted to let people know how to save the files and print them, but can no longer edit my first post.

OTH...............................................:texasflag


----------



## Cutter

Here are current velocity maps for 22nd-25th using the CCAR satellite dataset.

Aug 22nd
http://www.ripcharts.com/Map.aspx?id=52443

Aug 23rd
http://www.ripcharts.com/Map.aspx?id=52444

Aug 24th
http://www.ripcharts.com/Map.aspx?id=52445

Aug 25th
http://www.ripcharts.com/Map.aspx?id=52446


----------



## On The Hook

I sent a few emails to some of the national media, hopefully they will pick up the story and help spread the word.

OTH.............................................


----------



## bp fishin(kat-a-lac)

*chouest*

Making these flyers is a great idea. 
When I'm out at Boomvang, Mars, etc the one common vessel we typically encounter is Edison Chouest(offshore supply boats). I do not have a contact there, but if anyone does I think it would be a good idea to notify them.
My prayers are out to the families for a safe and speedy recovery.


----------



## 11andy11

is that seachaser hull foam filled? I know the smaller carolina skiffs are unsinkable, what about the seachaser models?


----------



## On The Hook

bp fishin(kat-a-lac) said:


> Making these flyers is a great idea.
> When I'm out at Boomvang, Mars, etc the one common vessel we typically encounter is Edison Chouest(offshore supply boats). I do not have a contact there, but if anyone does I think it would be a good idea to notify them.
> My prayers are out to the families for a safe and speedy recovery.


Next time your out there, hand them a flyer. Print out a few extras to hand out or leave in public places.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

11andy11 said:


> is that seachaser hull foam filled? I know the smaller carolina skiffs are unsinkable, what about the seachaser models?


I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## 9121SS




----------



## 9121SS

Yes they are foam filled.


----------



## tailwalker35

Mossy Oak said:


> I was wondering the same thing!


I have heard that the Sea Chaser is a foam filled hull which is "unsinkable". But that is only hearsay. Can't say for sure.
God Bless and my prayers go out to the 3 men. 
Will be leaving PA tomorrow for TWAT. Should be at least 60-70 boats leaving tomorrow. Current should take them east but we all willl be looking out for a sign in case.


----------



## fishtale

I've been checking in and praying for the missing boaters ever since this thread started, please lord plead the blood of Jesus all over them and their finders.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

Its sad that with all the resources at hand theres been no new news on this...
I seriously hope there ok or found for some resembelance of closure for the famillies


----------



## VV Fish'N Lady

The Casey Family in Van Vleck have been following this ever since men have gone missin. Know James personally; use to drag race with him. We are continuing to pray for their recovery! Have strong feeling they are still out there!!!! No one give up yet b/c I am sure the guys on the missing boat havent!!!!!! Please let us know if there is anything we can do to help with search and rescue mission. What happened to the donation idea?

God Bless to the family and friends of the missing and to the ones searching! Everyone keep your eyes open wide and lets find these men!!!!!!!

Donnie and Carrie Casey


----------



## Texashookers

god bless these men.our thoughts and prayers are with them please return these fisherman to us.


----------



## fiedlerlm

frank n texas said:


> Here is link to Mississippi Gulf Coast Charter Boat operators
> 
> http://www.gulf-coast.com/misc/fish.html
> 
> This link will take you to list of just about every charter boat operator on the entire Mississippi Gulf Coast...
> 
> Charters out of Biloxi, Gulfport, Long Beach and Bay Saint Louis....
> 
> Biloxi Point Cadet Marina...228-436-9312...Perhaps one phone call here and ask them to post up flyer?
> 
> Gulfport Small Craft Harbor..228-868-5713...Perhaps one phone call here and ask them to post up flyer?
> 
> Many of these fishing charters go over into Louisiana
> waters...
> 
> frank n texas


Thank you so much for your information on the charters. I was just searching on line to try to find coastal area newspapers all the way to Florida. I still need Alabama and Florida. Where can I find them. We are calling EVERY one of them. Thanks so very, very much. You have been a blessing.
--Curt's Mom


----------



## fiedlerlm

Dolphin said:


> Can't upload the MS Word document. Let me know if there are any changes that need to be made. Right click on the image and "save as" and attach to e-mail or "copy/paste" into e-mail.


Thank you so very much. God Bless You !!
--Curt's Mom


----------



## fiedlerlm

VV Fish'N Lady said:


> The Casey Family in Van Vleck have been following this ever since men have gone missin. Know James personally; use to drag race with him. We are continuing to pray for their recovery! Have strong feeling they are still out there!!!! No one give up yet b/c I am sure the guys on the missing boat havent!!!!!! Please let us know if there is anything we can do to help with search and rescue mission. What happened to the donation idea?
> 
> God Bless to the family and friends of the missing and to the ones searching! Everyone keep your eyes open wide and lets find these men!!!!!!!
> 
> Donnie and Carrie Casey


We're working on it. Should be up and running tomorrow evening.
--Curt's Mom


----------



## RubiconAg

Here is the two part SOS that prints on an 8.5x11 and can be cut in half for flyers...in PDF format.

http://www.angelfire.com/tx5/stinger74cj5/Lost_at_Sea_2.pdf


----------



## fiedlerlm

The Flyers are great. Thank you, for all of the help. Lord knows we all need it. We have been trying a contact the media thru e-mails so for no luck. Maybe our story is not BIG enough for them. However, I have recieved a few e-mail back saying someone would look into our story. If they are interested they will contact me.

Again thank you for the prayers and all of the help

Curt's mom


----------



## Derek79

Thoughts and prayers to the family. I personally don't believe anyone should lose hope. I remember about 5 or 7 yrs. ago several cubans washed ashore in a boat that had no power near the Mayan Princess condos on Mustang Island. They had left cuba headed to the Yucatan and then planned to travel by land into the u.s. illegally. Well they ran out of gas or had mechanical problems and drifted for at least a month before they washed up alive on Mustang Island. All things are possible. Further my girlfriend's cousin is a top dog for U.S. Customs and Border Protection at NAS CC. He schedules pilots for their routine daily flights to the pacific along central america and carribean looking for smugglers. Tonight I pressed my girl to call her cousin and see if he has any info. on searches they may be doing. I don't even know if Customs will assist in search and rescue but it seems they would. Customs planes are unbelievably high tech. cameras that can probably see what kind of reel your fishing from 20,000 ft. I really hope they are taking a few turns around the gulf. My girl is working her 5th 12 hour night shift doing labor and delivery, she's a nurse so she's worn out. If I can get any info. this weekend on her days off I'll post it up.


----------



## frank n texas

Television stations:

All stations in New Orleans...Complete list...
http://neworleanswebsites.com/cat/ne/lt/lt.html

Biloxi & Gulfport
WLOX TV Ch 13 ABC
www.wlox.com

Mobile & Pensacola
WKRG TV Ch 5 CBS
News producer e mail = [email protected]

Mobile
http://www.local15tv.com/default.aspx
WPMI Local Ch 15 NBC
251-602-1500
News Director e mail = [email protected]

Mobile
WKRG Ch 5 CBS

Mobile
WALA Ch 10 FOX NEWS


----------



## frank n texas

Newspapers..Mississippi Gulf Coast

Sun Herald
Biloxi/Gulfport
www.sunherald.com
e-mail = [email protected]
news room = 228-896-2390

Mississippi Press
main day # 228-762-1111
news night # 228 934-1429
e-mail [email protected]


----------



## ripleyb

Here is the link to the houston chronicle. The pictures came out good. More prayers that they are found soon.

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/metropolitan/6590487.html


----------



## Hotrod

Theres a cool story under the article, here's a copy and paste.


Yes, their is still hope for their safe return.
In comparison these 3 Mexican fishermen in the story below survived 9 months lost at sea and miraculously were still able to return home.
.
MEXICO CITY (Reuters) - Three Mexican shark fishermen survived nine months at sea in a small boat by eating raw birds and fish and drinking rain water as they drifted thousands of miles (kilometers) across the Pacific Ocean.
The fishermen said they left their home town of San Blas on Mexico's Pacific coast last November and were blown 5,000 miles off course after their 25-foot (8-meter) fiberglass boat ran out of gas and they were left to the mercy of the winds and the tides. Their families had given them up for dead, but they found a way to survive.
.
"We ate raw fish, ducks, sea gulls. We took down any bird that landed on our boat and we ate it like that, raw," said Jesus Vidana, one of the three survivors, in an interview with a Mexican radio station from the ship that rescued them. The odyssey finally ended when Vidana and the other two men, identified as Salvador Ordonez and Lucio Rendon, were rescued by a Taiwanese tuna fishing trawler in waters between the Marshall Islands and Kiribati


----------



## On The Hook

Does anyone know someone at Academy or Fishing Tackle Unlimited? Maybe we could ask that they post a flyer at every register and at the reel counters. Academy has a bunch of stores, and that could get the word out to a lot of people.

There are lots of offshore boaters in both of those stores. If you know someone at either store, please email them the flyers and ask that they be posted.


----------



## Argo

From the looks of those charts they are either way south or way east..... cruise lines would be ideal for looking where those currents are/have been headed...... again, you never know where they started their drift but it looks like the offshore current would have put them into that loop and either pushed them way down south or way east if they took the north fork on the current.....


----------



## Bigwater

I've got a real strong feeling that the boat is still out there. If it flipped or sunk they would have found some sort of stuff floating by now. They're out there adrift.
My prayers continue for these men.

Bigwater


----------



## janieh62

I want to Thank all of you again for your continued prayers and hope. Your encouraging stories are so helpful to us. The flyers and all the information, phone numbers and addresses are great help. I know that all of us and all of you are using the info. It is amazing to see how everyone has pulled together now and it feels as though the whole world is searching...please continue to get these flyers out. Call any radio station, TV station and anyone else you can think of..please. It might be the one thing that helps to find all of our guys. All of you great fishermen & women...you are all doing a great job of getting the word out to each other..keep it up. Today will be the day!
God Bless each of you
Janie (Phillips) Hendrix
James Phillips Aunt


----------



## cj9271

I know i've asked this before but isn't there some kind of real time satellite imagery that would be accessible to the Coast Guard since they are a branch of our military? I Know those guys n gals are doing a stand up job but somebody has to be operating those satellites up there. Just thinking!!!


----------



## Overboard

*I agree*

Today will be the day!


----------



## TXFPCOACH

It would be a good time for some USAF predator remote controled aircraft training as well


----------



## janieh62

cj9271 said:


> I know i've asked this before but isn't there some kind of real time satellite imagery that would be accessible to the Coast Guard since they are a branch of our military? I Know those guys n gals are doing a stand up job but somebody has to be operating those satellites up there. Just thinking!!!


That is a great question.


----------



## 33hunting

janieh62 said:


> That is a great question.


 How does google get their images?


----------



## janieh62

Please keep all the families in your prayers as this is a nightmare for all of them. This is something that you see in a movie...not live out.
We were sitting around last night praying and reading in the Bible..just trying to make some sense of it all. Look how many people have come together searching and praying. God will show us this miracle....
James Dad (Chris) has been ill and just got out of the hospital 2 weeks ago so he and James mom (Penny) have not been able to be at Matagorda. They just got their computer back up yesterday as they have been having work done on their home and the computer was down was down. It has been very hard for them to not be able to be down here.
Penny's email: [email protected]
please let them know how you are involved in this or if you know James.

James sister and brother in law (Christi & Dustin)
[email protected]

[email protected]

Thanks and God Bless


----------



## Jolly Roger

cj9271 said:


> I know i've asked this before but isn't there some kind of real time satellite imagery that would be accessible to the Coast Guard since they are a branch of our military? I Know those guys n gals are doing a stand up job but somebody has to be operating those satellites up there. Just thinking!!!


DOD has to move the orbit of many sats in order to get real time imagery. This can take days to do. Then cloud cover, haze, etc can effect the view. The resolution is not as good as movies make it out to be.

All war time infrared attacks you see on TV are from spotter planes. Infrared does not work very good in the gulf because of the warm surface temps of the water.


----------



## Jolly Roger

33hunting said:


> How does google get their images?


They use to use planes and special cameras. I do not know what they do now. Kinda the same way they do street view now.

I would assume that Google now uses Sats to get there pics. In the old days before google there were programs that had sky view pics. One that I remeber was terraearth or somehting like that. One of the guys on my deer lease use to rent out his plane to them so they could fly grids over the US and take pics. USGS had a major part in this as it was used in mapping all the US.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

TJ is right about infared. What are the temps of the water around 90? Human body around 98.6. That would make it very difficult.

I hate to crawl in bed at night knowing that its gonna be hours before its light again. I doubt they will find anything at night today has got to be the day. I can't wait until these guys are back and having a big party and we see them stat posting up saying thanks for the prayers. Wish I could do more except click this refresh page just waiting.


----------



## RogerB

prayers to those who go today - in search of those who remain in harms way. I notice that many of the guys (and gals) that frequent the gulf waters aren't on right now - I'm sure boats are being launched and preparations for a day of searching are underway. My thoughts, my prayers and my best wishes to the families and to the men - and to all those who are searching.


----------



## Dolphin

Got an e-mail back from Shannon Miller (TEXAS WOMEN ANGLERS TOURNAMENT). I have already replied with the flyer and the link to the pdf.



> My Prayers are with you and your friends. I know they will be found safe somewhere. This is a perfect weekend with so many boats going offshore. Please e mail me with any flyers you have. I will spread the word but still hope that we will have good news before tomorrow night. I know you will have a bunch of people to contact, but if you could, please let me know when there is any news. Thank you for contacting me. God Bless
> Sharon Miller
> Tournament Director


Will spend any spare time I have today contacting the media.


----------



## whos your daddy

Been following this thread since day one. We are hoping and praying that these men are found safe. I still think they are out there waiting for someone to find them. They will return to thier families, I feel it in my heart. These are a great bunch of guys. I first met them when we had the 1st annual Sargent Offshore Blast this past July. They fished with one on my lifelong friends Gary Rooth aboard the Pocket Change. They actually won the largest Grouper division. A all around great bunch of guys. I have a friend that is fishing a large offshore tournament in Biloxi, Miss this weekend and alot of the boats entered make the trip to La waters. I have forewarded the flyer to him and he is going to distribute them to the folks there. Living in Blessing also hits home to us here also. If we can ever do anything to help out the family, please feel free to contact us. We will be out this weekend with all of them in our hearts and mind. 

Mark and Kelly Holland


----------



## Sea-riously!

33hunting said:


> How does google get their images?


 Good question Kev!


----------



## FireEater

Just printed out 5 flyers and will take them to the GYB in a few. 

Working my second job down the street on Tuna. Will post them around the bait camp and front gate.


----------



## jdusek

Sea-riously! said:


> Good question Kev!


Done by Planes, Satellite, and even primitive ways. In any case Google does not have real time images, rather a collection of images. DOD and there are some company owned satellites.

Still belive they can be found. It is a big area.


----------



## shomethegreen

i beleive a donation account is currently in progress according to family members...and i am sure the info will be posted asap.


----------



## trodery

33hunting said:


> How does google get their images?


I don't know how it's done but I do know that it's not "real time" imagery. My son used to work at Google and I know he still has lots of friends there, I'll contact him today and see what (if anything) Google can do to assist with the search.

I sent this email to my son and asked him to get in touch with someone at Google...

_*I know this will sound weird but coming from me I'm sure that does not surprise you.

I have some friends that went offshore fishing last Friday and have never returned to shore, the Coast Guard has a massive search going on in the Gulf Of Mexico right now. The USCG has been searching since last Saturday, I doun't know how much longer they can continue to search but I know it won't be much longer. All three of these guys have families that need them back home!

Here is what I am going to ask you to do and please forgive me if it sounds really weird but it MAY be a possibility!

I know Google's map imagery is not "real time" and I don't know how they get their imagery BUT...can you possibly contact someone at Google or give me a phone number and let's see if they have access to a satellite where they could possibly scan the Gulf? Yes I know it's a long shot but you know what? That could have very well been me out there lost at sea or even you. I feel helpless not being able to go help look for these guys and just this morning I thought about this idea. If Google could somehow help it would be great publicity for them.

PLEASE see if there is anything Google can do to help.*_


----------



## River Hunter

My family and I are also from the Blessing Community and James lives just down the road from us. We do not know him, Curt or Tressel very well, but each one of them, their familes and all the SAR personnel have been in our constant thoughts and prayers...

The tremendous outpouring of prayer and encouragement from this site moved us to become members, the 2cool community is truly 2cool for words and something we are now proud to be a part of. You guys are awsome, we cannot believe the amount of work all of you have put into this... flyers, telephone calls, e-mails. We too believe that these guys are still out there and will continue to keep vigil on this site until they are found.

Hang on James, Curt and Tressel, help is on the way...and may the Lord hold each of you in his arms and keep you safe upon the sea.

To the families...countless, countless people are praying for your boys' safe return, may the Lord God give you strength and comfort during this time.


----------



## ROBOWADER

Google cant do anything.......


----------



## Bait Chef

The winds have been too weak, the seas have been to calm. If there has been no wreckage discovered, it just makes sense that these guys are floating and fishing and waiting to hear a plane overhead. As the search area grows, so do my hopes that this is the day.


----------



## red-fin

But it doesnt hurt to ask! Thanks for the effort trodery and the Positive Thoughts!! Prayers going out again!! Today is THE day!!


----------



## Bait Chef

Just sent a message and a link to the Times Piccayune in New Orleans. Hopefully they can get the poster on their website and possibly in the Saturday morning paper. Lots of fishermen planning trips out of LA today and tomorrow. I hope they all hit the water knowing what is out there. 
If anybody has this SOS poster in a PDF format, could you please PM me with a copy of it? Thanks


----------



## philliwt

anyone having trouble displaying the lastest posts?


----------



## VV Fish'N Lady

Yes not able to get to page 62


----------



## VV Fish'N Lady

seems to be workin now


----------



## philliwt

appears to be missing 3 posts


----------



## Profish00

I have PDF of it but need to email it to you [email protected]

I cant scan it in PDF in color for some reason



Bait Chef said:


> Just sent a message and a link to the Times Piccayune in New Orleans. Hopefully they can get the poster on their website and possibly in the Saturday morning paper. Lots of fishermen planning trips out of LA today and tomorrow. I hope they all hit the water knowing what is out there.
> If anybody has this SOS poster in a PDF format, could you please PM me with a copy of it? Thanks


----------



## txwader2

No sight or sign of the 23' Sea Chaser after fishing out of Freeport last Saturday at the Intersection on the "Heather Ann" during the day and tied up to west Cerveza before sunset. At 6:30am, Coast Guard cutter out of Port A. steamed up to us asking us if we had seen the 23' cat. The seas that day where 2'' out of the west, north west on the way out and settled down to a glassy 1' over Sat. night with no moon. We headed in back to Freeport but no sign. The cutter was all over the area and on the radio and we all will are praying for a safe return.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux

I sent a message to PE friends working in the gulf. they work for chev, exxon, cp, valero, diamond os, nabors, and im confident they will spread the word as asked.


----------



## fish317

We have just printed out the flyers and posted them here at Harborwalk.

Our thoughts and prayers our with them and family.

Please let us know let us know if we can be of any more assistance.


----------



## Mystic34

Bait Chef said:


> Just sent a message and a link to the Times Piccayune in New Orleans. Hopefully they can get the poster on their website and possibly in the Saturday morning paper. Lots of fishermen planning trips out of LA today and tomorrow. I hope they all hit the water knowing what is out there.
> If anybody has this SOS poster in a PDF format, could you please PM me with a copy of it? Thanks


from previous post the pdf version is here.

http://www.angelfire.com/tx5/stinger..._Full_page.pdf


----------



## River Hunter

Even if Google is unable to assist with satellite imagery, perhaps they would be willing to post something on their homepage as well as MSN, Yahoo, AOL, etc... They may only be able to post news stories from "legitimate sources" such as AP, local news channels, papers, etc...But I bet you could get a local news source to contact them, or even the Sheriff's Dept.,. If you were able to get some national coverage, who knows what kind of resources may be made available...


----------



## janieh62

Just sent the flyer and 2 of the news articles to The Today Show. I am hoping if we can get national publicity on this...our government will feel more pressure to get our guys home safe.
Lets continue to get this ifnormation everywhere.


----------



## BondBroker

Bait Chef said:


> The winds have been too weak, the seas have been to calm. If there has been no wreckage discovered, it just makes sense that these guys are floating and fishing and waiting to hear a plane overhead. As the search area grows, so do my hopes that this is the day.


Seems logical to me.

Remember this story 3 years ago.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/14410580/


----------



## Highwave Patrol

Thoughts and prayers are still going up for the men and their families. 

Nice work on the flyer ON THE HOOK


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

Yeah, no reason to give up hope! I remember being in Port A about 8 years ago when a 20ft sport and ski with 4 men and 1 women from Cuba washed up on Mustang Island. They had left the tip of Cuba trying to make it to the Yucatan but had motor problems. They were on the water for 45 days and survived two hurricanes coming through the straights. Let's hope for a quicker resolution but continue the good fight.

AGF



BondBroker said:


> Seems logical to me.
> 
> Remember this story 3 years ago.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/14410580/


----------



## ptaylor322

I want to say first to the families of the missing men my heart goes out to them as well as my prayers. I am a land locked fishermen ( no boat) , but i enjoy the blue water you travel.I had a friend show me this site and I have always enjoyed reading it each day. Now as this transpires I have seen each entry.(I can't help wanting to know they have been found and are with thier families.) I have been part of a couple close families, Military,law enforcement and a small group of fire eaters. I can tell you of 2 coolfishing is a awesome family.

God bless you all.
PT


----------



## wish2fish

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Yeah, no reason to give up hope! I remember being in Port A about 8 years ago when a 20ft sport and ski with 4 men and 1 women from Cuba washed up on Mustang Island. They had left the tip of Cuba trying to make it to the Yucatan but had motor problems. They were on the water for 45 days and survived two hurricanes coming through the straights. Let's hope for a quicker resolution but continue the good fight.
> 
> AGF


Exactly, three guys with fishing equipment in an unsinkable boat.......no worries. Hopefully they know about evaporation and can use sea water and some tarps to get clean water. I am sure they are eating great sashimi and just waiting to be picked up. Don't give up hope they will return.


----------



## HonkyFin

wish2fish said:


> Exactly, three guys with fishing equipment in an unsinkable boat.......no worries. Hopefully they know about evaporation and can use sea water and some tarps to get clean water. I am sure they are eating great sashimi and just waiting to be picked up. Don't give up hope they will return.


Solar Distillery is an excellent way to provide water, you dont get much, but it will keep you alive.


----------



## frank n texas

Radio Stations list for Louisiana:

http://www.ontheradio.net/states/louisiana.aspx

Go to link...Click on each radio station's "call letters" and that will bring up a pop up showing their website...

I would think all radio stations along I-10 from Lake Charles all the way to the Mississippi State line and especially those stations way way down South would/could be of some help....

Most radio stations will be going to skeleton crews tomorrow and Sunday so calling today might yield best results getting story on their news

frank n texas


----------



## Miles2Fish

I have always known the caliber of the community associated with the 2cool forum but this thread is testament to this opinion. It is great to hear and see the effort individuals are making to bring a positive outcome to this situation.Tthe families involved need to hear our positive support even if you cannot help on the water or with the broadcast of new and information. I will continue to keep all involved in my prayers and let's all continue with any course of action we can to bring three of our brothers in angling home safely....


----------



## KD

I posted a thread on the World Cat forum asking for everyone to keep their eyes open, and included the flyer. There are a few LA and eastern gulf coast owners that post in there that spend alot of time on the water. Here's a link...

http://forums.worldcat.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=5889

Hoping for good news today!

-Kai


----------



## frank n texas

RADIO stations:

MISSISSIPPI
http://www.ontheradio.net/states/mississippi.aspx

ALABAMA
http://www.ontheradio.net/states/alabama.aspx


----------



## Highwave Patrol

I know some of the folks at the Academy at IH-45 and Rayford. I'll swing in there this afternoon and see what can be posted (flyers) at that location and others. I feel like every time I log on and bump to the last page, I'm going see the story of their incredible rescue. Someone better be rolling footage when they find these guys!


----------



## mariehall

whos your daddy said:


> Been following this thread since day one. We are hoping and praying that these men are found safe. I still think they are out there waiting for someone to find them. They will return to thier families, I feel it in my heart. These are a great bunch of guys. I first met them when we had the 1st annual Sargent Offshore Blast this past July. They fished with one on my lifelong friends Gary Rooth aboard the Pocket Change. They actually won the largest Grouper division. A all around great bunch of guys. I have a friend that is fishing a large offshore tournament in Biloxi, Miss this weekend and alot of the boats entered make the trip to La waters. I have forewarded the flyer to him and he is going to distribute them to the folks there. Living in Blessing also hits home to us here also. If we can ever do anything to help out the family, please feel free to contact us. We will be out this weekend with all of them in our hearts and mind.
> 
> Mark and Kelly Holland


Hi my name is Marie, i'm Curt Hall's sister and 
i was writing to see if you could possibly forward those pictures you posted to my email [email protected]. I'd really like to have a copy of them. I would be very grateful if you could thank u


----------



## Sea-riously!

lordbater said:


> I saw the craigslist ad, I'm pretty sure they were 150 yammy's, not 115s, can someone confirm that?
> Not all that important until you start calculating fuel economy..
> And I don't know about the 150's, but my 115's can be started with a rope..
> 
> Andrew


This may confirm the Horsepower of the engines.


----------



## RogerB

mariehall said:


> Hi my name is Marie, i'm Curt Hall's sister and
> i was writing to see if you could possibly forward those pictures you posted to my email [email protected]. I'd really like to have a copy of them. I would be very grateful if you could thank u


Marie - just in case you don't know this already, you can go back to that post, click on the users name and a window should open that allows you to send that user an email and a private message. As big as this thread already is, as quickly as folks respond to threads - yours might not be seen for a little bit when "whos your daddy" gets back on line.


----------



## wish2fish

mariehall said:


> Hi my name is Marie, i'm Curt Hall's sister and
> i was writing to see if you could possibly forward those pictures you posted to my email [email protected]. I'd really like to have a copy of them. I would be very grateful if you could thank u


Pictures have been sent [email protected]


----------



## FireEater

Just dropped some flyers off at the GYB. They will post them at the front gate and the bait house. 

Guy at the bait house knew about this is was glad to post them up.


----------



## tokavi

First I want to tell the families of these men I know how hard this is, do not give up! I have had the pleasure of taking care of my wife this week as she recovers from surgery and have been following this thread constantly. I actually opened the thread when there was only one page and have read every post, some several times. We are going to find these guys! I am no expert. I have looked at all the search data I can find. Here is my thought's. The boat they are in is basicly unsinkable and will float even if severely damaged, so it's floating out there somewhere. We do not know exactly where they went offshore except for the sighting by the rig worker so we have to assume they decided to fish another area for some reason after that sighting. The search crews and fishermen that have been out since this began have covered a bunch of water but the search has been concentrated in the area we assume they fished. We have conflicting info about the currents in that area but we do know there are some strong currents there from eyewitness reports. Based on everything I have read I think these guys are somewhere south of Sabine or drifting east in a disabled boat. The search areas have not covered much water over that way and I think when they do these guys are going to be sitting there telling fish stories when we find them. Keep up the good work guys getting the word out to everyone. It's just a matter of time before they are found!


----------



## Dolphingirl

mariehall said:


> Hi my name is Marie, i'm Curt Hall's sister and
> i was writing to see if you could possibly forward those pictures you posted to my email [email protected]. I'd really like to have a copy of them. I would be very grateful if you could thank u


I am Mark's wife and I will make sure that you get the pictures~ Take care and let your whole family know that we are praying for all of you!

Kelly


----------



## frank n texas

Here are a few more places where all the information, flyer, pictures, etc may be sent to be posted for boaters to see

Pass Christian Mississippi Harbor Master...Willie Davis
228-452-3315
www.cipass-christian.ms.us/

Long Beach, Mississippi Harbor Master
228-863-4795

Gulf Port, Mississippi Harbor Master
228-868-5713

frank n texas


----------



## KD

*CG Giving Up???????*

Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but saw this on the CG website. Hope they are just reevaluating the search area, or waiting for a sign...

http://www.d8externalaffairs.com/go/doc/425/317653/

_Office of External Affairs
U.S. Coast Guard_​ 





 News Release Date: Aug. 28, 2009

Contact: Petty Officer 3rd Class Renee C. Aiello

(713) 578-3082 or (832) 293-1293
* Coast Guard suspends search for three overdue boaters in Gulf of Mexico*​ *HOUSTON *- The Coast Guard suspended its search for three missing boaters off the Matagorda coast in the Gulf of Mexico, Friday, at approximately 10 a.m. While the active search is suspended pending any further developments, the case remains open. 
​ "Our thoughts and prayers go out to all the families involved in this case. It was a difficult decision to make," said Capt. James Whitehead, deputy commander for Sector Houston-Galveston. "We ask anyone who has any information or spots anything that may be related to this case to please contact the Sector Houston-Galveston command center at (713) 678-9057."​ The Coast Guard has searched approximately 86,000 square miles during this search and rescue case, which is roughly the size of Minnesota.​ Watchstanders at Sector Houston-Galveston initially received a call Saturday from the Matagorda Police Department, reporting Curtis Hall, age 28, from Palacios; James Phillips, age 30, from Blessing; and Tressel Hawkins, age 43, from Markham; overdue from a fishing trip. The men were scheduled to return home at 2 p.m. Saturday.​ The following Coast Guard assets have joined in the search and rescue effort:​

 Coast Guard Cutter Manowar, homeported in Galveston​
 Coast Guard Cutter Heron, homeported in Sabine​
 41-foot rescue boat and crew from Coast Guard Station Freeport​
 Coast Guard Air Station Houston MH-65C rescue helicopter and crew​
 Coast Guard Air Station Corpus Christi HU-25 Falcon jet and crew​
 H-144 Ocean Sentry and crew from Coast Guard Aviation Training Center Mobile, Ala.​
 C-130 aircraft and crew from Coast Guard Air Station Clearwater, Fla.​
 ​


----------



## redman35

I just read on click2houston that the CG suspended its search for the 3 missing. http://www.click2houston.com/news/20603207/detail.html


----------



## BondBroker

Anyone try to get some flyers posted at BassPro in Pearland. There's a 2cool member on here who's username is [email protected]. He'd probably be willing to help.


----------



## mickle75

Does this mean that just the Houston-Galveston Sector has suspended the search or is that for ALL USCG offiliations?


----------



## frank n texas

Very very sad news here on a Friday afternoon to say the least...

I had so hoped they would hand off the S&R to the Coasties over off Louisiana and Mississippi...

Now it is ever so important for all to expedite their efforts to get the word out to all boating folks along the entire Louisiana, Mississippi and Alabama coast...


----------



## PasadenaMan

Oh Dear God, I hate to read the article on KPRC. I saw this post there which gives great hope

"boat was built by seachaser suppose to be unsinkable. seachaser is built by carilaskiff which is unsinkable. you can cut one in half with a chainsaw and it wont sink. i still believe they are drifting somewhere waiting to be picked up. bet they just ran out of fuel."

Have Faith! IF those people survived 9 months a drift, these guys can be found.


----------



## 33hunting

From what I read on CG web site the case isnt closed but they will not search anymore till there are new developments.


----------



## philliwt

crushing


----------



## RogerB

man this sucks.


----------



## frank n texas

I wonder if it is possible to get the LAST version of the search grid patterns so we might try to determine if future "boaters lookout efforts" should be directed to boaters off the Texas or Louisiana or even Alabama coast?


----------



## hadawife

This is indeed bad news, but there will be plenty of eyes in the seas this weekend. To the family do not give up just because the coast guard has stopped looking. Someone will run across these guys this weekend. Everyone please email the flyers to everyone you know even if they are not fisherman because they may know someone who is going out this weekend. I will be going out tomorrow and the picture of that boat will be in my head all weekend. Everybody needs to see this flyer.


----------



## fishinganimal

Don't give up hope. I know of three cruise ships headed back through the gulf today and tommorrow from Cozumel. Hopefully they site them. Prayers for the family.


----------



## bluffman2

frank n texas said:


> I wonder if it is possible to get the LAST version of the search grid patterns so we might try to determine if future "boaters lookout efforts" should be directed to boaters off the Texas or Louisiana or even Alabama coast?


I have allready posted this info to florida,alabama and mississippi fishing forums...we will be fishing out of pensacola saturday night and sunday out to 80 miles and will be on the lookout......then leaving out of pascagoula on monday and headed 70+ miles and will do the same....

Thoughts and prayers sent to all involved....


----------



## Centex Bigwater

Very sad to hear.


----------



## Htown

We went out Wednesday and was at Tequila about 1-1:30,good weather. Current was ripping,though. Got to about 25 miles from Boomvang and got a stiff breeze and some chop. We did see either a Customs or CG jet scanning the area.While at Boomvang, from 5:30pm to about Thursday 12am, the breeze was blowing S,SE at a pretty good clip. Our drift was fairly fast. On the way in, there wasn't really a breeze and the water was placid.Hopefully, the CG can re-triangulate some models.


----------



## Dolphin

Just finished e-mailing appx 90 e-mail addys the flyer. They ranged from charters, captains, tv stations, radio stations located in LA, AL and MS. 

I could have kept going and going with the list, but decided that I needed to get it sent incase one of them picks it up for the 5:00 news hour and others would be leaving for the weekend. Did what I could. Hope it helps!


----------



## Tight Knot

Just a bad bad situation prayers going up for the fishermen, friends and family.
Tight Knot


----------



## BigBullRed

I've got three tugboats that left out of Sabine this morning heading for Ciudad Del Carmen Mexico to bring a rig back to Galveston. I've given the description of the vessel to the tug operator and asked him to have the captains keep their eyes open for anything as they transit soutward accross the GOM and back over the next several days. There is a vast amount of open, untraveled, water out there, especially to the south. It is not unreasonable to think that they are drifting well south of the search area, but otherwise in good shape. They are in a good boat, in relatively calm weather, and presumably have fishing gear and a fair amount of resourcefullness on their side. My personal prediction, and hope, is that they will be making landfall along the Mexican coastline anyday now.


----------



## nbull

Just heard the bad news. But the good news is there are still plenty of people out there looking for them. My son is one of them. He has been out in the Gulf every day since Sunday. He was supposed to have gone on the fishing trip with James and Curt. And if I know him at all, he will not quit until they are found. Now, more than ever, we need those funds to help pay for the continued search. Anyone have any new info on that? Did the account ever get set up?


----------



## mariehall

so the coastguard officially called off the search. We are on our own now...we thank all of you that have been looking out for my brother curt, james and tressell. My mom is still in the process of getting the info for the donations account. We are grateful for anything, big or small, that anyone can contribute to finding our guys. Even if its only a close eye when out fishing...God Bless all @ 2coolfishing, and everyone that has sent prayers and kind words our way


----------



## JHG

Sent Venice marina an e-mail with a link to the flyer and followed up with a phone call and they had NOT heard of it before I called. With CG suspending search we need to get this info to as many of fishing brothers and sisters as we can out to the East, I believe in my heart and soul that they are adrift and will be found. God bless them and protect them.


----------



## RogerB

y'all hang in there with us - this ain't over yet. That flyer has gone all the way down to Brownsville and South Padre - radio, TV stations contacted, charter captains, oil company workers, cruise lines, this ain't over - they'll find 'em.


----------



## mariehall

BigBullRed said:


> I've got three tugboats that left out of Sabine this morning heading for Ciudad Del Carmen Mexico to bring a rig back to Galveston. I've given the description of the vessel to the tug operator and asked him to have the captains keep their eyes open for anything as they transit soutward accross the GOM and back over the next several days. There is a vast amount of open, untraveled, water out there, especially to the south. It is not unreasonable to think that they are drifting well south of the search area, but otherwise in good shape. They are in a good boat, in relatively calm weather, and presumably have fishing gear and a fair amount of resourcefullness on their side. My personal prediction, and hope, is that they will be making landfall along the Mexican coastline anyday now.


I have for some reason though that maybe they went south...I dunno, but i wish the coast guard wouldve looked farther south before they stopped the search...i do appreciate all they have done, but wish they would've went south


----------



## FISHNNUTT

Man I wish there was more I could do really makes me sad.
For now I'll just double my prayers for their safe return.
Father we come to you once again with prayer asking for the
safe return of these men. Lord please comfort and protect
them as only you can.
In Jesus name we pray


----------



## nbull

Thanks Marie for the info. I'm Benjamin's Mom. Let me know if there's anything I can do. Benjamin and Gary are doing everything they can to find them. I feel helpless, except for the monetary help I can give as soon as the account gets set up and keeping an eye on here for any news to pass on to Ben and Gary. And lots of prayers for all concerned.


----------



## pierce2901

mariehall said:


> so the coastguard officially called off the search. We are on our own now...we thank all of you that have been looking out for my brother curt, james and tressell. My mom is still in the process of getting the info for the donations account. We are grateful for anything, big or small, that anyone can contribute to finding our guys. Even if its only a close eye when out fishing...God Bless all @ 2coolfishing, and everyone that has sent prayers and kind words our way


coastguard may have officially called off their search but the 2cool family will keep going. dont give up. i personally do not have a boat to get out there but by reading the hundreds of post and the faith that the public has, i believe a fellow 2cooler will find them. we are all on yours and the rest of the families of the missing seamen side and are hoping for a safe return. and until then, i dont believe the public will ever officially call their search off. many prayers and blessings sent yall's way.


----------



## shauntexex

They obviously haven't searched the right areas, an unsinkable boat fairly calm conditions, experienced fisherman and mechanics, it just doesnt add up to calling off the search after 6 days........


----------



## RogerB

but just one comment if I might -and I don't even want to pretend to provide any sort of "guidance" here - but very early on - when this was first unfolding - this thread fell into the trap of posting a number of inaccurate reports, everything from "bodies found" to the condition of the boat and what was or was not onboard.

It might be best to work through the family before posting any "findings" or "reports" for the forum to see.
just a thought.


----------



## tkotzur

I have emailed the flyer to many of my fishing friends, newspapers and tv stations here in the Valley and up to Corpus Christi. I was told by a friend that there is an offshore tournament out of CC this weekend and he will put the word out for everyone to keep their eyes peeled. My sisters are going to be at South Padre this weekend and took flyers to put up down there as well.


----------



## RogerB

tkotzur said:


> I have emailed the flyer to many of my fishing friends, newspapers and tv stations here in the Valley and up to Corpus Christi. I was told by a friend that there is an offshore tournament out of CC this weekend and he will put the word out for everyone to keep their eyes peeled. My sisters are going to be at South Padre this weekend and took flyers to put up down there as well.


BIG green to you! first post and it's a good one!


----------



## mariehall

RogerB said:


> but just one comment if I might -and I don't even want to pretend to provide any sort of "guidance" here - but very early on - when this was first unfolding - this thread fell into the trap of posting a number of inaccurate reports, everything from "bodies found" to the condition of the boat and what was or was not onboard.
> 
> It might be best to work through the family before posting any "findings" or "reports" for the forum to see.
> just a thought.


i agree..there has been sooo many rumors out since all this started, even being broadcasted over the news and radio. I finally told people we know to call if they had questions, but we would keep everyone updated with any news...


----------



## Saltwater Soul

My company has many platforms and vessels in the gulf -- Most toward the East. I have sent the flyer to ship captains, manned platforms we operate and helo dispatcher.


----------



## mariehall

nbull said:


> Thanks Marie for the info. I'm Benjamin's Mom. Let me know if there's anything I can do. Benjamin and Gary are doing everything they can to find them. I feel helpless, except for the monetary help I can give as soon as the account gets set up and keeping an eye on here for any news to pass on to Ben and Gary. And lots of prayers for all concerned.


hey ben's mom..i know ben and gary are doing the unthinkable to find those guys. Its like that song, Ya find out who your friends are...I'm am truely grateful for everything that yall have done for us. I also feel so helpless sitting here on land, wish i could be out there on a boat or a plane looking for them with my own eyes. I know Curt would be bending over backwards to find me if i was the one out there. He would'nt give up


----------



## RogerB

Saltwater Soul said:


> My company has many platforms and vessels in the gulf -- Most toward the East. I have sent the flyer to ship captains, manned platforms we operate and helo dispatcher.


awesome - absolutely awesome - :bounce:


----------



## frank n texas

OK...Assuming they drifted South what about contacting these folks for help..

Mexican Navy (Armada de Mexico SEMAR)
(Branch of Mexican Military)
189 ships
130 aircraft

Secretary of the Navy = 
Mariano Francisco Saynez Mendoza

Website = Spanish
gulfnavalforcefuerzanavaldelgolfo = Gulf Naval Force
Tis group has 10 Coastal patrol ships


----------



## nbull

I also agree. Anything I have heard, I confirm somewhere else or with my son after the CG briefings.


----------



## nbull

Marie, I also believe if it was Ben out there, James and Curt would do everything they could to find him. I am so proud of my son for what he is doing. I also have a son in Houma, LA that works in the shipyards. He knows everyone down there that owns a boat and has passed out flyers I sent to him last night. He also has been in contact with Ben and Gary doing everything he can.


----------



## janieh62

nbull said:


> Thanks Marie for the info. I'm Benjamin's Mom. Let me know if there's anything I can do. Benjamin and Gary are doing everything they can to find them. I feel helpless, except for the monetary help I can give as soon as the account gets set up and keeping an eye on here for any news to pass on to Ben and Gary. And lots of prayers for all concerned.


I am James Phillips Aunt:
OK..I will be the first to tell all of you that I am a land person. What I know about these or any Blue waters you could put in a thimble. soo excuse my ignorance please. I had this thought yesterday, my feelings won't be hurt if yall tell me it is crazy.....but I am desperate and I know James Wife & children, Mom & Dad, Sister, Grandmother..etc
Curts Wife & children, Mom & Dad, Sister, Grandmother/Grandpa etc..
Tressels Mom, Sister, Aunt etc....
are also so worried and weary. We want them home and I know all of you do as well!!!
I know there are a lot of you out there looking, but it needs to be organized.
I want to talk to Gary (I spoke with James friend John and he will contact Gary) about organizing a huge search grid..all the way across the coast.

If we put a boat every 10 miles and organized to go out simutaneously, go out x miles, move 5 miles over and all come back trying to return within a certain time frame.

What do you all think..I think it is very possible.
I could only help with keeping up with phone calls and such as I'm no help with charting a grid.

I could also help with a lot of fuel expense.

Janie
817-271-0720


----------



## Swells

A weak front has caused some thunder but basically the offshores are benign, with low waters and smooth seas. Sunday or so, the wind might veer from SW and South to the E and Northeast, but be fairly light. Anything over 5 knots of wind, the boat should be drifting sideways to the wind, should it have lost power. Thus if the wind veers East, the boat will be oriented North & South and there won't be any white-water off the stern. Of course, currents act with the wind on any drift pattern over the ground, an unknown at this time. I have alerted the CG Auxiliary in Biloxi regarding the issue and they request any info regarding the search, which can be patched through the main USCG station for orders. Most of their boats have a 50 to 70-mile limit but we're trying, and thinking "outside the box" folks. -sammie


----------



## nbull

Janie, I or Ben's wife will pass your number on to Gary. They are currently in Houma, LA. They chartered a boat out of there yesterday. Ben said he won't be home till he finds them. Your idea is not crazy. I agree that the search needs to be organized since the CG aren't involved anymore.


----------



## Argo

The limitation on most of the boats that we have is how far it can go offshore. Most, 95% have a range of about 120 miles offshore. There are very few members on here that could cover that kind of mileage , the knid that would be needed to go that far out. Some of the 30-40' gofast fishing boats would be ideal cause you ould make the run out 120 miles and come back in in 6 hours comfortably with a couple of spotters on board. to cover the gulf coast you would need to put a boat every 2 miles due to how high that boat stands off the water, if you want to have a chance, which would require like 1200 boats or something like that..... if there are that many boats willing it would be awesome and likely work but to be effective you would want to do it from Port Isabel all the way to Key West. Then you would leave out the south central part of the gulf which is another location of high probability...... just my .02


----------



## Never easy

Has there been anything setup to donate for the seaching cause? let me know where to send it.


----------



## janieh62

*Search donations*



Never easy said:


> Has there been anything setup to donate for the seaching cause? let me know where to send it.


Yes there has been an account set up but they are working on a paypal now so it will be easy. I'm not the one doing this, but another family member is and will post asap.
Keep watching for the details


----------



## ReefDonkey

Anyone thought of contacting Texas Equusearch? I know they are mostly local land based...but they did spend a fair amount of resources looking for that girl in Aruba?


----------



## BigBullRed

Thinking about this logically, there is a huge amount of oil and gas infrastructure near-shore in the GOM, especially to the east toward Louisiana. You can look at a platform map on the MMS website here http://www.gomr.mms.gov/homepg/lsesale/visual1.pdf to get an appreciation for that. All of the black squres are platforms as of June-09. For the most part this area coincides with the range of most private recreational boaters. If they would have drifted in this vacinity it is logical to think that they would have gotten onto a platform, and even if it were unmanned they would have hit the ESD (emergency shutdown), which would soon bring someone out to investigate. I'm a drilling guy, not a production guy, but I would think that this would happen relatively quickly (certainly within a day or two).

However, to the South, Southeast, and Southwest of their last know location there is a huge amount of open water, with almost no infrastructure. Unfortunately, this is at a range that is not easily accesible by recreational boaters. And even if it were, it would take a certain amount of luck to stumble onto them.

I'm not by any means trying to discourage people from going out to look, I'm just trying to say that given the circumstances it is not unreasonable to think that they are well south of the searchable area, doing just fine (relatively speaking), and that eventually they will either be stumbled upon, or make landfall. But it is not just blind faith to say that we should not be discouraged at this point and that we should be prepared to wait for several more days before we know anything.


----------



## janieh62

ReefDonkey said:


> Anyone thought of contacting Texas Equusearch? I know they are mostly local land based...but they did spend a fair amount of resources looking for that girl in Aruba?


My Daughter-in-Law mentioned that organization. I will call them now. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Swells

USCG Mississippi and Alabama acknowledged the SAR several days ago and "have been on it," including their auxiliary boats on orders. One recommendation from them is to get the shrimp boats on it. This might take some translation into Spanish and Viet, but I think worth the effort. The shrimpers KNOW the mysteries of the Gulf. Any help here?


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin

Swells said:


> USCG Mississippi and Alabama acknowledged the SAR several days ago and "have been on it," including their auxiliary boats on orders. One recommendation from them is to get the shrimp boats on it. *This might take some translation into Spanish and Viet*, but I think worth the effort. The shrimpers KNOW the mysteries of the Gulf. Any help here?


I can speak Viet, so if I can help let me know.


----------



## busybee77482

I am still praying. I believe that there is still hope. Keeping all the families involved in my prayers.


----------



## A-Boz

I wish I could do more besides hope and pray for a safe return. I've told all my friends with boats about this and to be on the look out.


----------



## trodery

janieh62 said:


> My Daughter-in-Law mentioned that organization. I will call them now. Any help would be appreciated!


There office is not far from my house, if you don't have any luck let me know and I will go by there.


----------



## Trouthunter

mariehall, I went to school with your Mother and was friends with Kenny as well. Let them know my prayers are going up daily for the boys and I'm hoping all will turn out well.

TH


----------



## scarlet68

Does anyone have the map where the CG has searched? I can only see the old one.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I am very happy to see that some of the family has joined 2cool. If nothing else is keeping you optimistic, the efforts of this thread should be evidant. Keep your heads up they will find these guys.


----------



## 9121SS

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I am very happy to see that some of the family has joined 2cool. If nothing else is keeping you optimistic, the efforts of this thread should be evidant. Keep your heads up they will find these guys.


I agree. No one here is giving up!


----------



## Swells

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I am very happy to see that some of the family has joined 2cool. If nothing else is keeping you optimistic, the efforts of this thread should be evidant. Keep your heads up they will find these guys.


There are approximately 365 reasons why we should give up, go home, and not continue the rescue. The area searched is larger than some US states for sure, a huge expanse of the GOMEX. But just like a missing soldier in a war or a deployment, we will NEVER give up. I honestly don't think these boys went AWOL on us. What I fear is some piracy but I should keep those thoughts to myself. But we will not be satisfied until we find our missing boaters. Please, push those dark thoughts out of you mind for now, as it has only been a week since the boys checked out of Matty. We will find them one way or another. We're just too dang good! 
-sammie


----------



## capt.wronghand

*a little further than usual*



Swells said:


> There are approximately 365 reasons why we should give up, go home, and not continue the rescue. The area searched is larger than some US states for sure, a huge expanse of the GOMEX. But just like a missing soldier in a war or a deployment, we will NEVER give up. I honestly don't think these boys went AWOL on us. What I fear is some piracy but I should keep those thoughts to myself. But we will not be satisfied until we find our missing boaters. Please, push those dark thoughts out of you mind for now, as it has only been a week since the boys checked out of Matty. We will find them one way or another. We're just too dang good!
> -sammie


I wouldn't normally go further than 95 nm south out of sabine pass, but, were are well equpiped and are leaving @ 4:00 am and plot a course due south thru high island running 147 miles on 1/2 the fuel and return to the eastern side west cameron blocks, I'm sick about the Coastguard's new's, come on folk's we can find these men, we will be standing by on channel 16..Capt. Dana Dooley bridge city texas/sabine pass texas


----------



## fiedlerlm

Hello Everyone- I am Curt's mom we are up and running with an account & also with pay-pal. It took some doing. For those for you that would like to make donations my heart can not tell each and everyone of you what that means to all of our families. I know our boys will come home we just have to keep the messages going... far and wide.
We have used a web-site that was already up and running to make this faster, saving time in not having to build one. 

RGVAPI.com this is the web-site
click on the: Search & Rescue Mission For Missing Boaters
This will take you to another web page with the SOS Flyer
Above the Flyer will be a DONATION Button This will take you a pay-pal.

One could also go to the First State Bank Branches 
in: El Campo, Blessing. Ganado, Louise, Bay City, Sweeny, Wharton,TX
Account under SEARCH AND RESCUE FOR: CURT HALL, JAMES PHILLIPS, TRESSEL HAWKINS 

God Bless us All


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

My biggest concern being a Medic is Dehydration. If they know how to obtain some kind of water to hydrate with, they should be fine. They can go along time without food. I doubt seriously being experienced fisherman they are having a problem with food though. As this day closes I, and I am sure all the other 2coolers, will lay their heads down tonight saying yet another prayer for these men.


----------



## bluffman2

capt.wronghand said:


> I wouldn't normally go further than 95 nm south out of sabine pass, but, were are well equpiped and are leaving @ 4:00 am and plot a course due south thru high island running 147 miles on 1/2 the fuel and return to the eastern side west cameron blocks, I'm sick about the Coastguard's new's, come on folk's we can find these men, we will be standing by on channel 16..Capt. Dana Dooley bridge city texas/sabine pass texas


you SIR are commended......we will be on the lookout over here in FL,AL and MS


----------



## Argo

hopefully all the TWAT folks are looking out this weekend....


----------



## jdusek

fiedlerlm said:


> Hello Everyone- I am Curt's mom we are up and running with an account & also with pay-pal. It took some doing. For those for you that would like to make donations my heart can not tell each and everyone of you what that means to all of our families. I know our boys will come home we just have to keep the messages going... far and wide.
> We have used a web-site that was already up and running to make this faster, saving time in not having to build one.
> 
> RGVAPI.com this is the web-site
> click on the: Search & Rescue Mission For Missing Boaters
> This will take you to another web page with the SOS Flyer
> Above the Flyer will be a DONATION Button This will take you a pay-pal.
> 
> One could also go to the First State Bank Branches
> in: El Campo, Blessing. Ganado, Louise, Bay City, Sweeny, Wharton,TX
> Account under SEARCH AND RESCUE FOR: CURT HALL, JAMES PHILLIPS, TRESSEL HAWKINS
> 
> God Bless us All


Ma'am, I just made a donation to help bring our fellow fisherman home.

Keep us updated with anything we can possible do.

Joe


----------



## Kenner18V

They haven't found not a single debris from that boat. I feel they are still afloat!!!! I'm praying for the guys and the family. I sent flyer to buddy who flies offshore everyday, they haven't heard nothing until I told them. I can't believe the CG couldn't keep searching for atleast till monday considering they haven't found nothing and type of boat they are on and the experience of these guys. I know it was a management decision and not the guys doing the searching, they are awesome. Money will be sent tomorrow. Stay strong family!!


----------



## FireEater

Sent donation from FirePro911

Dang PayPal took a 7 dollar fee out of it.


----------



## 9121SS

capt.wronghand said:


> I wouldn't normally go further than 95 nm south out of sabine pass, but, were are well equpiped and are leaving @ 4:00 am and plot a course due south thru high island running 147 miles on 1/2 the fuel and return to the eastern side west cameron blocks, I'm sick about the Coastguard's new's, come on folk's we can find these men, we will be standing by on channel 16..Capt. Dana Dooley bridge city texas/sabine pass texas


Here's to ya my friend. :cheers:


----------



## whiskey talk

*lets do it*

think it can be done two miles apart each with a gps track


----------



## janieh62

*Private Search Update*

*Gary Rooth, Ben Walker, and John Taylor are currently in Houma, LA conducting a search and rescue for the missing fishermen by airplane daily. (These men searched offshore for several days in their personal boat, but feel it is best to search by plane now) Included below is a picture and the ccoordinates of the area that they have searched up to this point. They cover approximately 7,000 sq miles a day and will continue to do so until they are found. Any and all help is useful, including suggestions of where to search. All suggestions and comments will be taken into consideration. John T. is currently creating an account (txjohnt) with 2coolfishing.com to be updated daily to keep everyone informed of all searched areas and results.*
*Thanks to all of you*
*John T.*
*979-429-6168*

_*Hello Everyone- I am Curt's mom we are up and running with an account & also with pay-pal. It took some doing. For those for you that would like to make donations my heart can not tell each and everyone of you what that means to all of our families. I know our boys will come home we just have to keep the messages going... far and wide.
We have used a web-site that was already up and running to make this faster, saving time in not having to build one.

www.RGVAPI.com this is the web-site
click on the: Search & Rescue Mission For Missing Boaters
This will take you to another web page with the SOS Flyer
Above the Flyer will be a DONATION Button This will take you a pay-pal.

One could also go to the First State Bank Branches 
in: El Campo, Blessing. Ganado, Louise, Bay City, Sweeny, Wharton,TX
Account under SEARCH AND RESCUE FOR: CURT HALL, JAMES PHILLIPS, TRESSEL HAWKINS 
*_
God Bless us All


----------



## bluffman2

whiskey talk said:


> think it can be done two miles apart each with a gps track


yes it sure can....and a good idea....im not much help over here in Mississippi, but thats a great idea if that could be done....

we are headed out tommorow and monday and will be on the look out over this way (out 80 +/-miles)....weather permitting

God bless these guys and thoughts and prayers are with them and the families


----------



## chickenboy

I have yet to post on this thread, mainly because the tears make the keyboard so wet that I can't type, let me say this, I have passed the word to all my offshore type buds and they are all out there right now "totally" aware of the situation. 

WWII, when all seem lost, Winston Churchill, gave the speech that ended with, "Never, Never, Never, ever give up!"


----------



## Tritonexpress

*per Houston Chronicle, search suspended*

*Search suspended for missing Matagorda boaters*



*By PEGGY O'HARE
HOUSTON CHRONICLE*

*Aug. 28, 2009, 8:24PM*










1 2 3 4 








 
*Matagorda County Sheriff's Office *

Three co-workers from Matagorda County were last seen in their catamaran Aug. 21 near an oil rig.

The U.S. Coast Guard suspended its weeklong search on Friday for three Matagorda County boaters missing at sea since they failed to return from a fishing trip last Saturday.

The families of James Phillips, 30, of Blessing; Curt Hall, 28, of Palacios; and Tressell Hawkins, 42, of Markham, were devastated by the Coast Guard's decision.
"How can they do this?" said Phillips' sobbing wife, Shane Phillips. "I just don't understand. These are our husbands, these are fathers. I feel like the Coast Guard is playing God with our lives."
The Coast Guard said it did not make its decision lightly and noted its crews have searched 86,000 square miles - an area roughly the size of Minnesota - from the sea and air in the past five days.
"Our thoughts and prayers go out to all the families involved in this case. It was a difficult decision to make," said Capt. James Whitehead, deputy commander for Coast Guard Sector Houston-Galveston.
Matagorda County sheriff's officials said Thursday there was a chance the men were still alive in the Gulf of Mexico, perhaps drifting at sea, since no debris from their boat has been found and because the men had a large supply of fresh drinking water.
The families of the men feel strongly they are still alive because James Phillips, Hall and Hawkins are experienced boaters, fishermen and hunters. Authorities had shifted their search eastward by Thursday, focusing particularly on an area 85 to 100 miles off the Louisiana coast because the sea's currents have been moving that direction.
The men's families have been relying on friends who have chartered private planes to assist with the search. But the families are desperate for more help.
"I'm going to fight - that's all we can do," Shane Phillips said Thursday, the day before the Coast Guard suspended its efforts. "We know in our hearts they're alive, and we're not going to stop."
The men departed Aug. 21 on James Phillips' 23-foot Sea Chaser Catamaran, launching the vessel from a public boat ramp on the Colorado River off FM 2031 in Matagorda. An oil rig worker saw them fishing near some rigs about 75 miles south of Matagorda at 7:30 that night - the last known sighting of the men.
Anyone who has any information or sees anything that may be related to this case should contact the Sector Houston-Galveston command center at (713) 678-9057.

_[email protected]_


----------



## MigllaFishKilla

hope they make it back alright, they're experienced outdoors men their not going down easy


----------



## visa gold

We live in Corpus Christi and would like for everyone to know that we sent the flyer to the following stations:KZTV10,KiiiTV,KRISTV,MSNBC and K99 clear channel radio. We hope that it will make the 10:00 news. We have also made our donation and hope that anyone else that is able will do so. All we want is for these fisherman to come home safely so please everyone continue to prayfor them and there families. May God bless them all and keep them safe. The Smiths


----------



## Buckstop319

Just thinking here. Back in 2007 Google Earth had a deal where individuals from any computer could search a small grid for Steve Fossett's plane that went down in the Sierra Nevadas. Here's a link on it: http://www.gearthblog.com/blog/archives/2007/09/help_find_steve_fosset_with_google.html
I realize this is different in that the boat is probably not stationary. BUT if there were snapshots of the GOM from say 3 or 4 days ago and they (or whoever) could put it in a grid whereby people like us could search, maybe we could find where the boat was at that point in time and then search from there. Does that make sense? I have no idea if this is even possible, but someone earlier in the thread said they knew someone at Google. I don't even know where to start on this or even if it would work, but it was/is something that has been tried before.


----------



## 737flynfish

Has anyone faxed or E-mailed the Heilcopter opperators that fly workers out to the rigs off TX and LA? Sorry if it has been discussed already in the thread, I have not been home to keep up with each page. If not, I found some contact info for PHI, ERA, and others Here is a link to a web page. http://www.heli-basesupport.com/helicopter_operators.htm Prayer's Again, to the Family's, the men's children, and to every one in the air and on the sea my Prayers are for sharp eyes and a big Welcome home BASH!


----------



## nbull

HELP. Need information. Ben, Gary, and John said the CG is not cooperating with them on giving them info on where they have already searched. Didn't I see a chart a few days ago someone posted with a grid of where CG already searched? The guys are having to search their own grid and are probably wasting time going over areas that the CG have already searched. Can anyone help get this info so we can pass it on to these guys.
Ben's Mom


----------



## rookie06

Did I miss a post here - (too many posts to try and go back!)... THT has a post that the CG called off the search, is that true?


----------



## bluffman2

nbull said:


> HELP. Need information. Ben, Gary, and John said the CG is not cooperating with them on giving them info on where they have already searched. Didn't I see a chart a few days ago someone posted with a grid of where CG already searched? The guys are having to search their own grid and are probably wasting time going over areas that the CG have already searched. Can anyone help get this info so we can pass it on to these guys.
> Ben's Mom


does this help?.........i hope so...
here is a direct link..
http://cgvi.uscg.mil/media/main.php?g2_itemId=644268


----------



## nbull

Need more info. Just got off the phone with Ben and they ask if anyone can post the Riptide Currents from last Friday, daily since then. They are currently trying to get an account opened on here so they can post their progress. Can anyone help with this info?
Ben's Mom


----------



## Argo

cutter posted them up a few pages back from friday through today or yesterday.


----------



## scarlet68

Someone also posted a grid map with the platforms plotted. It might help but I'm not sure how far back. I will look for it.


----------



## nbull

Thank you so much! I have just sent it to the guys.

Ben's Mom


----------



## bluffman2

nbull said:


> Thank you so much! I have just sent it to the guys.
> 
> Ben's Mom


dont know if you was reffering to my post, BUT if i can do anything else please let me know.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scarlet68

John Taylor, Gary and Ben
This is a platform map . Thought you might want it. I looked at it and it seems to be a very clear grid especially if you enlarge it to 100 percent. http://www.gomr.mms.gov/homepg/lsesale/visual1.pdf
fca


----------



## nbull

Yes, Bluffman, I was referring to you. Thank you again.

Also, on the Riptide Currents, I was hoping whoever posted them a few days ago was on here and could repost so I wouldn't waste time searching for them. The guys are pretty tired, but they are trying to map out the strategy for tomorrow.

Ben's Mom


----------



## nbull

scarlet68 said:


> John Taylor, Gary and Ben
> This is a platform map . Thought you might want it. I looked at it and it seems to be a very clear grid especially if you enlarge it to 100 percent. http://www.gomr.mms.gov/homepg/lsesale/visual1.pdf
> fca


Thank you scarlet68. will forward that to them also.

wow, what a great bunch of people on here!

Ben's Mom


----------



## bluffman2

nbull said:


> Yes, Bluffman, I was referring to you. Thank you again.
> 
> Also, on the Riptide Currents, I was hoping whoever posted them a few days ago was on here and could repost so I wouldn't waste time searching for them. The guys are pretty tired, but they are trying to map out the strategy for tomorrow.
> 
> Ben's Mom


im working on getting you the riptide currents as we type!
please know that im trying my best!!


----------



## bluffman2

nbull is this what your looking for?? if not tell me and ill keep looking!!!!!

Attached Images


----------



## StarlinMarlin

This is the area that Janie62 posted of Gary Rooth's SAR party have covered. Pretty impressive and the general area I believe I would have started in too. Thought that this would help you Lori to get an idea of where they are searching. Awesome job guys!


----------



## nbull

bluffman2 said:


> nbull is this what your looking for?? if not tell me and ill keep looking!!!!!
> 
> Attached Images


Sorry, I got lost on here searching for this.

This looks like what they are asking for. But they are also asking for daily reports. This goes thru the 26th. Can you possibly find out how they can get the latest reports? Thanks again. Will forward this to them now.
Ben's Mom (Nancy)


----------



## scarlet68

I think Cha Ching (sp) had a CG connection. Maybe if someone knows him or how to get in touch with the CG we could get the current coverage area. 

nbull if you need anything else let me know. I will be up late. Im related to Gary.


----------



## bluffman2

Nancy i am trying to get you the updated info!


----------



## nbull

scarlet68 said:


> I think Cha Ching (sp) had a CG connection. Maybe if someone knows him or how to get in touch with the CG we could get the current coverage area.
> 
> nbull if you need anything else let me know. I will be up late. Im related to Gary.


Doe anyone know how to get hold of Cha Ching? That would be great if he has a contact at the CG. They sure need those maps.

thanks, scarlet68. Looks like I'll be up late, too. At least till the guys go to bed.
Nancy


----------



## janieh62

StarlinMarlin said:


> This is the area that Janie62 posted of Gary Rooth's SAR party have covered. Pretty impressive and the general area I believe I would have started in too. Thought that this would help you Lori to get an idea of where they are searching. Awesome job guys!


*Wow, This is great..Lori is right..you are a great bunch of folks! All of you do not know how much we appreciate every thing big or small. *
*God Bless*
*Janie (Phillips) Hendrix*
*James Aunt*


----------



## bigrome12

scarlet68 said:


> I think Cha Ching (sp) had a CG connection. Maybe if someone knows him or how to get in touch with the CG we could get the current coverage area.
> 
> nbull if you need anything else let me know. I will be up late. Im related to Gary.


PM sent with his information


----------



## spook jr

I am a close friend of Marie Hall (Curt's sister) and I would like to say on my behalf and their family that this is amazing... The support from this website and the hope from all of you caring so much makes a differnce. Marie I have sent flyers via email to everyone that we know and pray that everyone will be brought home safe and have one hell of a story to tell the rest of their lives! Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family!


----------



## bluffman2

Nancy im having trouble getting the up to date currents picture....i WILL keep trying until i get them......shoot me a email [email protected]


----------



## spook jr

This is Cole and Vera... I didn't know if you knew our member name or not


----------



## bluffman2

BTW "TOM HILTON" where are you at?.............cant YOU provide the photos of the currents? please do so.......thank you SIR.....if anyone has toms email address please email him and ask him to post the up to date "currents" for the area


----------



## StarlinMarlin

janieh62 said:


> *Wow, This is great..Lori is right..you are a great bunch of folks! All of you do not know how much we appreciate every thing big or small. *
> *God Bless*
> *Janie (Phillips) Hendrix*
> *James Aunt*


 If you post the numbers from the SAR effort each day I will update the map.


----------



## grinderman

Any chance one of the board monitors can sticky the website/info to donate for the search. I saw its thru First State Bank of Louise, but can't find the post with the info now to pass on to some friends. i'm in Wharton and want to make some calls to drum up money, but need the website since the bank is closed tomorrow.


----------



## grinderman

Also, any chance the donation site/link to this thread can be "stickied" on all the boards on 2cool just in case someone doesn't read the bluewater board. Maybe someone with some resources doesn't frequent this particular board, but could be the key to their safe return


----------



## janieh62

StarlinMarlin said:


> If you post the numbers from the SAR effort each day I will update the map.


I will be glad to...but I think one of the SAR guys (John T.) is setting up his 2coolfishing user name (txjohnt) as they may want to post their search grid and results each day. Everyone needs to watch for his user name.
*txjohnt*
they asked me to post tonight because they were just coming in from their flight and John was waiting for the time period when 2coolfishing is making you wait before you can post.


----------



## nbull

bluffman2 said:


> Nancy im having trouble getting the up to date currents picture....i WILL keep trying until i get them......shoot me a email [email protected]


Man, you and Starlin Marlin are awesome! That is a direct quote from Ben. 
I just emailed you with some info.
The guys are turning in for the night to get ready to go back out tomorrow. Sleep well angels.
Nancy


----------



## hilton

*missing boaters*



bluffman2 said:


> BTW "TOM HILTON" where are you at?.............cant YOU provide the photos of the currents? please do so.......thank you SIR.....if anyone has toms email address please email him and ask him to post the up to date "currents" for the area


Howdy,
Did an analysis this afternoon and came up with this possible area that they could be positioned in based on the speed and direction of the currents since last Friday. This area is about 110 NM east of Tequila and the currents are heading back inshore at this point. This is assuming they are in the water and not in the boat, which would negate any effects that the winds would have had on their drift if in a boat.

Still hoping they are found safe and sound.

Tom


----------



## nbull

janieh62 said:


> I will be glad to...but I think one of the SAR guys (John T.) is setting up his 2coolfishing user name (txjohnt) as they may want to post their search grid and results each day. Everyone needs to watch for his user name.
> *txjohnt*
> they asked me to post tonight because they were just coming in from their flight and John was waiting for the time period when 2coolfishing is making you wait before you can post.


I think there should be an exception for these guys. They should be signed up with an account immediately.

Nancy


----------



## nbull

hilton said:


> Howdy,
> Did an analysis this afternoon and came up with this possible area that they could be positioned in based on the speed and direction of the currents since last Friday. This area is about 110 NM east of Tequila and the currents are heading back inshore at this point. This is assuming they are in the water and not in the boat, which would negate any effects that the winds would have had on their drift if in a boat.
> 
> Still hoping they are found safe and sound.
> 
> Tom


Thanks Hilton. they are monitoring this site, but I will shoot off an email with this info, too.

Nancy


----------



## janieh62

nbull said:


> I think there should be an exception for these guys. They should be signed up with an account immediately.
> 
> Nancy


Your right. It has been a while....I'm sure he can post now. i sure hope they are getting some rest. We need them in the sky tomorrow without swollen eyes!
Janie


----------



## mariehall

grinderman said:


> Any chance one of the board monitors can sticky the website/info to donate for the search. I saw its thru First State Bank of Louise, but can't find the post with the info now to pass on to some friends. i'm in Wharton and want to make some calls to drum up money, but need the website since the bank is closed tomorrow.


www.rgvapi.com 
click on "missing boaters"
God Bless you!!!


----------



## mariehall

so my mom got the account setup for donations...we thank you all for your prayers and anything you are able to help with !! God Bless you all!!
www.rgvapi.com
then click on SEARCH & RESCUE MISSION FOR MISSING BOATERS


----------



## nbull

I'm turning in, too. Got another big day tomorrow. Ben was supposed to be moving to a new house this week. His big brother has taken over that project so he can stay out searching. Hey, anyone in the Blessing area, come help us move him and his family just right down the road. I will be on here tomorrow, babysitting the grandbaby.
Nancy


----------



## RogerB

donation coming your way, prayers too - tomorrow - tomorrow will bring a better day.
God Bless.


----------



## Aces Full

*Currents Analysis*

I did the same thing, or tried to do the same thing Tom did...I assumed a certain direction and speed for each 24 hr period depending on what the currents were on that day in each location. Started off at Tequila at 17:30 and assumed a drift speed of 1.34mph for 6.5 hours to get to 24:00 on the 22nd or 0:00 on the 23rd at a distance of 8.72 statute miles @ azimuth of 128. Did this for the next 24 hours at a time and I have a drift finishing in the area of 25.62 and 94.42 at midnight last night...images below. I'll be glad to go through how I came up with it step by step if anyone wants to compare.


----------



## Mrschasintail

Donation made. May God be with those searching. And may they find them quickly.


----------



## Sea-riously!

Donation made. Good luck Gary, Ben, and John! You'll find them. Hang in there!

Morgan and Dale


----------



## janieh62

*Search and Rescue contribution account*

Hi everyone,

I just want to post this link again. Curts mom and Sister got this accout going for the saerch effort and I know that most of you log on and go right to the last few pages. I am afraid you will not see how you can contribute if that is what God has put on your heart to do...so here it is again
Thanks so much - Janie
www.rgvapi.com 
click on "missing boaters"
God Bless you!!!


----------



## philliwt

Donation Made. James and I worked together at John Deere, my prayers are with all the families of the missing. 
Gary, Ben, john and all the other fisherpersons what a great and wonderful contrabution of you time and efforts to bring these men home to their families. Gary Rooth and I went to school together and do not know the others but I pray for their safety during this quest.


----------



## Nwilkins

Donation made, God Bless


----------



## frank n texas

Morning janie...

Lets hope today will be the day we have all been waiting for..

With so many post to this thread I am wondering if some of my research and suggestions of folks to contact is getting lost in the size of the thread?

In particular the information I posted for contacting the Mexican Navy to assist in the search down South, the info for the Civil Air Patrol over in Baton Rouge, Louisiana, etc. and a few other post I have done..

Just want to be sure are not missing any opportunities here...

Might suggest a family member go back and scan thru all of the post and be sure we are missing anything here...

I am currently trying to find a central contact for the shrimp boats over on the Mississippi Gulf Coast...

frank


----------



## janieh62

*"New Thread" for account for SAR for our Missing men*

That is a good suggestion. It was also suggested to me this morning that we create a "New Thread" just for the Search & Rescue account so folks will be able to find it as they would make it a "Sticky". I didn't know what that meant because i am new to all of this..but they said they would put it at the top of the forums so everyone would see it and it will not scroll to the bottom. So everyone...There is a new thread
Janie


----------



## frank n texas

Stickies would be good for donation info, rig locations,
and one or two other post that directly relate to their possible drift direction...I do believe Monte has to do the stickies...

Until yesterday, I did not even know that Mexico had a Navy much less that they have about 160 ships and about 33 airplanes...

They could be of assistance if the boys are heading South...


----------



## 2slick

I've been watching this thread intensely for days now. Such a sad situation. Just an idea, but I wonder if someone such as DigitalGlobe has satellites in a position that would photograph the gulf. I know some of the images I see that are from Google Earth shows boats; and that is a free service. Seems I recall satellite images on different news channels from DigitalGlobe that really zoom in on objects. Anyone use their services?


----------



## frank n texas

International space station...NASA?


----------



## frank n texas

More eyes in the sky?

Hurricane Hunters Assn.
Hurricanehunters.com
10 Lockeed-Martin WC-130J Aircraft
Air Force Reserve
53rd. Weather Recon Squadron
403rd. Wing public affairs office...228-377-2056
8:00 a.m to 4:30 p.m. CST ..M-F
Keesler Air Force Base..Biloxi, Mississippi

frank n texas


----------



## MaddMarlin

with such good weather and twat going on there will be alot more boats out there. my thoughts are with them.


----------



## Bluewaterbound

Donation made. Praying hard this Saturday morning for their return. Lots of boat traffic over the weekends.


----------



## Nwilkins

frank n texas said:


> More eyes in the sky?
> 
> Hurricane Hunters Assn.
> Hurricanehunters.com
> 10 Lockeed-Martin WC-130J Aircraft
> Air Force Reserve
> 53rd. Weather Recon Squadron
> 403rd. Wing public affairs office...228-377-2056
> 8:00 a.m to 4:30 p.m. CST ..M-F
> Keesler Air Force Base..Biloxi, Mississippi
> 
> frank n texas


Frank, you have been awesome, I have watched this thread every hour all week, all in involved are in my Prayers, hopefully today is the day to bring them home.

Thank you for your service


----------



## trodery

SlickWillie said:


> I've been watching this thread intensely for days now. Such a sad situation. Just an idea, but I wonder if someone such as DigitalGlobe has satellites in a position that would photograph the gulf. I know some of the images I see that are from Google Earth shows boats; and that is a free service. Seems I recall satellite images on different news channels from DigitalGlobe that really zoom in on objects. Anyone use their services?


Willie, I contacted my son yesterday who used to work for Google. I was not aware how the satellite imagery works but I know it's not real time. I found out that Google simply buys images from the satellite companies.


----------



## stevg

donation made.Todays a new day and I pray that they are found.


----------



## frank n texas

Thank you for your kind comment...
I may have just found the source over in East Biloxi to get the word out to all, or at least most, of the Vietnamese shrimp boat peeps...Problem is they have been so scattered from their East "Back Bay" Biloxi community as a result of Katrina...


----------



## VV Fish'N Lady

First State Bank in Bay City is OPEN this morning until 12! EVERYONE HEAD THAT WAY! They are the only branch open on Saturday but everyone in surronding area should have time to get there.


----------



## pepo211

Donation made........God bless these men, and their families as I knew Curt when we were younger. I am proud to be part of this 2cool family.


----------



## frank n texas

Important:

I am having e-mail problems this a.m. so....

Could someone please e.mail the Missing SOS flyer immediately to:

Reverend Dominic phan Doc Dong
at [email protected]

He is priest at Vietnamese Martyrs Catholic Church in Biloxi, Mississippi...

Just got off phone with him and will spread word to Biloxi shrimpers for us during masses

Have left messages at other two Vietnamese Catholic churches in Biloxi Mississippi so may need more e-mail help later on today or tomorrow..

Thanks

frank n texas


----------



## On The Hook

Sent the flyers!



frank n texas said:


> Important:
> 
> I am having e-mail problems this a.m. so....
> 
> Could someone please e.mail the Missing SOS flyer immediately to:
> 
> Reverend Dominic phan Doc Dong
> at [email protected]
> 
> He is priest at Vietnamese Martyrs Catholic Church in Biloxi, Mississippi...
> 
> Just got off phone with him and will spread word to Biloxi shrimpers for us during masses
> 
> Have left messages at other two Vietnamese Catholic churches in Biloxi Mississippi so may need more e-mail help later on today or tomorrow..
> 
> Thanks
> 
> frank n texas


----------



## frank n texas

IMPORTANT!

OK...Need more help e-mailing SOS flyer immediately to:

[email protected]

This will get the story out, during Sunday masses, at
the following two Vietnamese churches over in Biloxi, Ms.

Blessed Francis Seelos Catholic Church
AND
Our Mother of Sorrow Catholic Church

Thanks

frank n texas


----------



## FISHNNUTT

I don't know if it will help but I've been e mailing all the local tv channels trying to
get more coverage of this being I've seen very little. Maybe some more emails will get
them off their tails and give us some more exposure . The more people that know
the better. Just goggle the station and click on contacts. I've mainly contacted
channels 2,11, and 13 tried to send poster copies but can't figure out how.
Prayers are continuing


----------



## MaddMarlin

i know the local channels in corpus have gottenthe news but havent put anything on tv.


----------



## janieh62

I just emailed the flyer. Also called CNN News (404-827-1500). Left a message, it gives you 2 minutes, you talk fast and give as much info as possible. The more calls the better.


----------



## nbull

frank n texas said:


> IMPORTANT!
> 
> OK...Need more help e-mailing SOS flyer immediately to:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> This will get the story out, during Sunday masses, at
> the following two Vietnamese churches over in Biloxi, Ms.
> 
> Blessed Francis Seelos Catholic Church
> AND
> Our Mother of Sorrow Catholic Church
> 
> Thanks
> 
> frank n texas


Frank, just emailed both flyers for you.

Nancy


----------



## On The Hook

sent them to mailto:[email protected]


----------



## frank n texas

OK...Thanks for e-mail help..

I am waiting to hear back from Priest at yet one more Catholic Church over in Biloxi, Ms...

As soon as I hear from him and get his e-mail addy we will need to send one more e-mail of the flyer...

We will then have pretty much gotten the word out to majority of the Vietnamese shrimp boaters today and tomorrow during church services that will be out working out off the Mississippi Gulf Coast.


----------



## bluffman2

frank n texas said:


> OK...Thanks for e-mail help..
> 
> I am waiting to hear back from Priest at yet one more Catholic Church over in Biloxi, Ms...
> 
> As soon as I hear from him and get his e-mail addy we will need to send one more e-mail of the flyer...
> 
> We will then have pretty much gotten the word out to majority of the Vietnamese shrimp boaters today and tomorrow during church services that will be out working out off the Mississippi Gulf Coast.


im located over here in Pascagoula,MS....if there is anything you guys need me to do,ill be more than happy.....allready have spread the word to the local forums and boat ramps.....


----------



## frank n texas

Other Agency help...

Mississippi Wildlife,Fisheries & Parks
http://home.mdwfp.com/Fisheries/Default.aspx
phone....601-432-2400

This most likely will need to be a MONDAY call so please lets not let this info/contact get lost or forgotten in the thread here...

frank n texas


----------



## bluffman2

frank n texas said:


> Other Agency help...
> 
> Mississippi Wildlife,Fisheries & Parks
> http://home.mdwfp.com/Fisheries/Default.aspx
> phone....601-432-2400
> 
> This most likely will need to be a MONDAY call so please lets not let this info/contact get lost or forgotten in the thread here...
> 
> frank n texas


actually it would need to be Dept of marine resources...wildlife fisheries is the inland division..

*MS DMR Marine Patrol
*800-294-5551
228-523-4134


----------



## capt.wronghand

donation sent via paypal, paid by Captian Dana Dooley, whom left @ 4:00 am to go search and fish his way home, keep head's up and 2cool folks are the best, any thing that can be done we are here to help, regard's Diann Dooley


----------



## frank n texas

IMPORTANT!!!!!!!!!!
OK....New deal here

Please e-mail SOS flyer immediately to:

[email protected]

NOTE:
Please ask her to acknowledge receipt of the e-mail so we will know she got it

She is in administration with Red Fish Cup Tourneys nationwide...

Red Fish Cup currently has some 70 boats out fishing the Biloxi de'Iberville Tourny this entire weekend, including tomorrow...

She will print out our the flyer and will get in the hands of all peeps fishing this tourney by this afternoon...

frank n texas


----------



## nbull

frank n texas said:


> IMPORTANT!!!!!!!!!!
> OK....New deal here
> 
> Please e-mail SOS flyer immediately to:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> NOTE:
> Please ask her to acknowledge receipt of the e-mail so we will know she got it
> 
> She is in administration with Red Fish Cup Tourneys nationwide...
> 
> Red Fish Cup currently has some 70 boats out fishing the Biloxi de'Iberville Tourny this entire weekend, including tomorrow...
> 
> She will print out our the flyer and will get in the hands of all peeps fishing this tourney by this afternoon...
> 
> frank n texas


Sending it out now.

nancy


----------



## frank n texas

IMPORTANT!!!!!!!!!!
OK....New deal here

Please e-mail SOS flyer immediately to:

[email protected]

NOTE:
Please ask her to acknowledge receipt of the e-mail so we will know she got it

She is in administration with Red Fish Cup Tourneys nationwide...

Red Fish Cup currently has some 70 boats out fishing the Biloxi de'Iberville Tourny this entire weekend, including tomorrow...

She will print out our the flyer and will get in the hands of all peeps fishing this tourney by this afternoon...

frank n texas


----------



## nbull

frank n texas said:


> IMPORTANT!!!!!!!!!!
> OK....New deal here
> 
> Please e-mail SOS flyer immediately to:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> NOTE:
> Please ask her to acknowledge receipt of the e-mail so we will know she got it
> 
> She is in administration with Red Fish Cup Tourneys nationwide...
> 
> Red Fish Cup currently has some 70 boats out fishing the Biloxi de'Iberville Tourny this entire weekend, including tomorrow...
> 
> She will print out our the flyer and will get in the hands of all peeps fishing this tourney by this afternoon...
> 
> frank n texas


What's up, Frank? I sent the flyer out to nicole with a requested receipt. But i see you posted this again. Confused?
Nancy


----------



## speedf0rce

We are probably heading offshore early tomorrow and will keep a look out anyone got a flyer they can send me so we know what or who we are looking for.... thanks and prayers go out to the men and their family


----------



## frank n texas

information & Needed followup:

Just spoke to news peep at WLOX Ch 13 ABC over in Biloxi/Gulfport..

This is basically the ONLY television station that is on the Mississippi Gulf coast..

News lady gave me "heads up" in that no TV station is allowed by law to put out any story about missing folks over the air unless the tv station first verifies with the Coast Guard..

So, as we continue to e-mail request for news coverage and our flyer to the various television stations we absolutely have to include the Coast Guard contact person and his/her office telephone number..

As soon as a Coast guard persons name and phone number can be obtained some one needs to send e-mail with that info and our flyer to:

[email protected]

Sorry but my e-mail is still down...


----------



## frank n texas

Sorry nbull...My bad...I am getting old...


----------



## nbull

speedf0rce said:


> We are probably heading offshore early tomorrow and will keep a look out anyone got a flyer they can send me so we know what or who we are looking for.... thanks and prayers go out to the men and their family


Yes, speedforce. Give me your email address and I will forward a flyer to you.

Frank, I'll send all the emails you need. Bring it on.

Nancy


----------



## frank n texas

Thanks gal...

Getting the TV station nitty gritty "contact" information together for the stations over in Mobile & Pensacola now...:spineyes:

"Go East young man...Go East"...lol


----------



## janieh62

Fishin' Soldier said:


> My biggest concern being a Medic is Dehydration. If they know how to obtain some kind of water to hydrate with, they should be fine. They can go along time without food. I doubt seriously being experienced fisherman they are having a problem with food though. As this day closes I, and I am sure all the other 2coolers, will lay their heads down tonight saying yet another prayer for these men.


In case some of you missed this information early on...These 3 men started this fishing trip with a 38 gal fresh water tank full, not to mention 4-5 coolers with ice for the fish and drinks. This info has helped us know they have made it ok with hydration.
Janie


----------



## bluffman2

frank n texas said:


> Thanks gal...
> 
> Getting the TV station nitty gritty "contact" information together for the stations over in Mobile & Pensacola now...:spineyes:
> 
> "Go East young man...Go East"...lol


Mobile TV stations
WPMI 251-602-1500
WKRG 251-479-5555


----------



## frank n texas

Here is a very uplifting story I stumbled into while talking to one of the Catholic Churches over in Biloxi earlier..The lady's husband went offshore 7 to 10 days ago and was out about 70 miles past Horn Island which is way out there in the Gulf..So he and his buds are boating right along out there all by themselves and one says "look over there..Is that a hand waving at us?" They boat over to this area and find 3 or 4 peeps floating in the middle of the Gulf...So the point is ..."miracles do happen"...


----------



## nbull

frank n texas said:


> Here is a very uplifting story I stumbled into while talking to one of the Catholic Churches over in Biloxi earlier..The lady's husband went offshore 7 to 10 days ago and was out about 70 miles past Horn Island which is way out there in the Gulf..So he and his buds are boating right along out there all by themselves and one says "look over there..Is that a hand waving at us?" They boat over to this area and find 3 or 4 peeps floating in the middle of the Gulf...So the point is ..."miracles do happen"...


Nice Story.


----------



## frank n texas

Nancy...Can you call me? 979-387-2646

frank n texas


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

janieh62 said:


> In case some of you missed this information early on...These 3 men started this fishing trip with a 38 gal fresh water tank full, not to mention 4-5 coolers with ice for the fish and drinks. This info has helped us know they have made it ok with hydration.
> Janie


Yes mam I must have missed that post. Well 38 gal is a pretty good amount of water. If they ration it responsibly, which I am sure they will as they have known they were in trouble for some time now, that won't be an issue. It has only been 7 days. On an unsinkable boat. No wreckage has been found. Hope they have plenty of sunscreen. Praying for speedy recovery.


----------



## nbull

frank n texas said:


> Nancy...Can you call me? 979-387-2646
> 
> frank n texas


yep. trying to right now.


----------



## Tiny

Wow, I can't believe this is going on so long. Prayers still going out for these men.


----------



## FireEater

Heading out to Heald Bank tomorrow, maybe a little further so we will be looking also, even though it is not far out and off the grid somewhat. 

Went to Academy yesterday to re-tackle and bought some binoculars to help look.


----------



## Hoggerjls

With the CG calling off the search, can't a little pressure on a Senator, or someone up around that level, help with getting them back on? You would think that the UNITED STATES OF America could and would have the resources to find these guys.


----------



## Cherylann19

I am an old friend of Curts and I have been reading this from the beginning. I am praying for these guys everyday. 

I also wanted to add there is no need to bash the Coast Guard they have really done alot and looked for much longer than most of us thought they would. 

Lets just keep our hopes high and pray one of the many people (friends, family and strangers) find them alive and well soon! And if you want to help and can't physically do anything then you can always donate to the fund for them to keep looking. God Bless!


----------



## RC's Mom

*FAMILY MEMBERS and FRIENDS....CHECK THIS OUT:*

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=229682
A 2cooler now has the names of the missing and the fact that they are missing on you tube. Thank you Joey, that's gonna really allow more people to know about them. AWESOME!!!!


----------



## RogerB

Cherylann19 said:


> I also wanted to add there is no need to bash the Coast Guard they have really done alot and looked for much longer than most of us thought they would.


I agree.


----------



## nbull

frank n texas said:


> information & Needed followup:
> 
> Just spoke to news peep at WLOX Ch 13 ABC over in Biloxi/Gulfport..
> 
> This is basically the ONLY television station that is on the Mississippi Gulf coast..
> 
> News lady gave me "heads up" in that no TV station is allowed by law to put out any story about missing folks over the air unless the tv station first verifies with the Coast Guard..
> 
> So, as we continue to e-mail request for news coverage and our flyer to the various television stations we absolutely have to include the Coast Guard contact person and his/her office telephone number..
> 
> As soon as a Coast guard persons name and phone number can be obtained some one needs to send e-mail with that info and our flyer to:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Sorry but my e-mail is still down...


Anyone sending flyers to TV stations and Radio Stations needs to include information on how they can legally verify this story before airing it. I would include the Matagorda County Sheriff's Dept (979-245-5526) as a source for verification, since the original missing persons report was filed thru them.


----------



## janieh62

*Missing Men Contruibutions/Search & Rescue* 
Please rest assured that every Dollar you donate will be spent ONLY on Search and Rescue efforts. I am James Aunt but I am not on this account nor do I want to be. I give you my promise that this has been set-up in the most professional manner by Curt's Mother.

It was suggested that we create a new thread for this. *( I did create another thread, but I will continue to post here since folks may not see the other thread)
*Thank all of you for your Help & Prayers.
Janie/Jame's Aunt

Hello Everyone- I am Curt's mom we are up and running with an account & also with pay-pal. It took some doing. For those for you that would like to make donations my heart can not tell each and everyone of you what that means to all of our families. I know our boys will come home we just have to keep the messages going... far and wide.
We have used a web-site that was already up and running to make this faster, saving time in not having to build one.

*www.RGVAPI.com* this is the web-site
click on the: Search & Rescue Mission For Missing Boaters
This will take you to another web page with the SOS Flyer
The direct link to the page is www.rgvapi.com/letshelp.htm
Above the Flyer will be a DONATION Button This will take you a pay-pal.

One could also go to the *First State Bank* Branches 
in: El Campo, Blessing. Ganado, Louise, Bay City, Sweeny, Wharton,TX
Account under *SEARCH AND RESCUE FOR*: CURT HALL, JAMES PHILLIPS, TRESSEL HAWKINS

God Bless us All


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

nbull said:


> Anyone sending flyers to TV stations and Radio Stations needs to include information on how they can legally verify this story before airing it. I would include the Matagorda County Sheriff's Dept (979-245-5526) as a source for verification, since the original missing persons report was filed thru them.


The story is on the wire.. and whomever says they can't report it unless "legally verified" is full o ****. I am the Assignments Manager for KSAT-TV in San Antonio. We have been reporting this story/updates all week, including updated information that we have put on the AP wire. Right now, any station, newspaper, radio station, etc. in the world that subscribes to the AP has access to the story.

If there is any other media advice you need, let me know.


----------



## frank n texas

Outstanding update to post........Now back to work....Thanks


----------



## nbull

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> The story is on the wire.. and whomever says they can't report it unless "legally verified" is full o ****. I am the Assignments Manager for KSAT-TV in San Antonio. We have been reporting this story/updates all week, including updated information that we have put on the AP wire. Right now, any station, newspaper, radio station, etc. in the world that subscribes to the AP has access to the story.
> 
> If there is any other media advice you need, let me know.


Wow, a great big Thank You for that advice!! We were told wrong, evidently. Sounds like some stations are using that as an excuse not to air it. We are just trying to cover all bases. Thanks again.


----------



## Cherylann19

Can someone email me the flyer to [email protected] ? Please!


----------



## RC's Mom

Cherylann19 said:


> Can someone email me the flyer to [email protected] ? Please!


On the way. If you don't get it or can't open it, just let me know.

Darlene


----------



## frank n texas

Thanks for getting corrected what I was told by one of the ABC affiliate's weekend peeps on the phone this morning...Makes our job so much easier...

frank n texas


----------



## Cherylann19

Thank you so much Darlene!! Much appreciated!


----------



## Dolphin

*Flyer*

Repost of flyer for easier access. Right click, then save as. It can then be attached via e-mail.

Also, the link to the web page it is on.

http://www.angelfire.com/tx5/stinger74cj5/Lost_at_sea_Full_page.pdf


----------



## visa gold

Hey guys this is Lisa Smith in corpus chhristi. Last night I sent an e mail to all of our local tv stations about this story and sent the flyer with it. Just got a call from KZTV 10 wanting more pictures and story so i just sent them that. Everyone say a prayer that they decide to air it, every little bit helps. May God bless them and there families and bring them home safe. LISA GOLD


----------



## RogerB

cool - Corpus is my home town even though I haven't been back in a number of years - but the folks in Corpus and Port A are good people.


----------



## visa gold

yes they are and most of them are fisherman or know somebody that is a fisherman and as we all know we fishermen and women stick together!!! What part of Corpus did u live in?


----------



## live2fish247

*Donation made*

Just found out we could make donations. (Been away from the computer a few days) I'm so glad I finally found a way to help. These guys are going through a lot but, from what I've seen on this board they have a lot of prayers going out and I know The Man is listening. Here's to not giving up hope!!! Just keep praying and I know they will be brought home safe.


----------



## Saltstalker

I really have no business commenting on here , im not local but am keeping up on this post and praying. Was there not a cell phone on this vessel ? I know even if the battery is dead they can get a locate ? Sorry for interfering just trying to think of what ever might help ?


----------



## tokavi

Saltstalker said:


> I really have no business commenting on here , im not local but am keeping up on this post and praying. Was there not a cell phone on this vessel ? I know even if the battery is dead they can get a locate ? Sorry for interfering just trying to think of what ever might help ?


 They don't work out there with any consistency. Most of us turn them off when we leave the dock. You can get a signal around a few rigs but not likely as far out as they were going.


----------



## Saltstalker

*Emit a signal.*

They don't work out there with any consistency. Most of us turn them off when we leave the dock. You can get a signal around a few rigs but not likely as far out as they were going.

But they emit a signal continually even if off that is traceable , I believe.


----------



## Bait Chef

Saltstalker said:


> I really have no business commenting on here , im not local but am keeping up on this post and praying. Was there not a cell phone on this vessel ? I know even if the battery is dead they can get a locate ? Sorry for interfering just trying to think of what ever might help ?


Good question... 
You would think that would be a good way for the CG to improve a search. If a cell phone gives off a signal, equip a C-130 with some sort of cell phone signal receiver. A charged cell phone should actively be searching out towers to communicate with. A mobile cell tower mounted in a moving plane would detect a signal from a phone much faster than it would be able to visually see them. Does anyone out there know if this is possible? 
I know equipment like this isn't cheap but, the technology should save you in the long run.
Still have a lot of hope that these guys are safe and playing a waiting game. Anxiously waiting for the good news. Peace to the family.


----------



## Barbarian

I spent the night in Lake Charles and it has been on the news each time (evening, night, morning and noon)with pictures. I would think and expect all fishermen and offshore workers out of Cameron will be on the lookout.


----------



## capt. david

talked to mickey(610) this morning and got the word out. these guys and their families need our prayers at this point. i hate to say this but it is not looking good. may god keep them safe and their families strong until they are found. in the name of jesus christ amen.


----------



## SWANY

I have followed this from day one, I have sent e-mails to everyone I know asking to at least pray and keep these men in their thoughts. I think of them all day and try to put myself in there position and think of ways to make myself and my children better seamen. As time moves on, think of the movie Outcast, survival is a basic instinct, they will prevail, never give up hope. God Bless us all.


----------



## txjohnt

*UPDATE FROM SEARCH AND RESCUE*

First of all we are grateful for everyone's help and support, it has helped us with the search for our missing friends. 
We are currently reconfiguring information on our next search location. If anyone has reviewed the facts and has a legitimate suggestion we would like to hear it. At this time we are based in Houma, La and only have one plane in the sky searching, although there are others who are wishing to fund another aircraft, we are having trouble finding other planes to aid in the search. It does require a twin engine plane that can fly about 800 miles per trip. If anyone has any resources in that field it would be helpful. Today we searched the area inside the coordinates of (N 27' W90' to W91') south to (N 25' W90' to W91'), and (N 28' W89' to W90') south to (N 27' W89' to W90'). Tomorrows search will consist between the coordinates of (N 27' W91'30.0 to W93') south to (N 25' W91'30.0 to W93'). After tomorrows search we are considering relocating to Bay City Municipal Airport to continue the search. 
We believe with all of our hearts that they are still afloat and waiting to be found. These guys are strong willed and are survivors ("country boys can survive"). Let us all pray that GOD puts them under our wings tomorrow so we can find them and bring them home to all their friends and loved ones. 
Again thanks for all of your help and support.

:texasflag Ben Walker, Gary Rooth, and John Taylor :brew:


----------



## nbull

Just wanted to shout out to In2Deep. Thanks for all you help today. You are a stand up guy. And we will let James know that when he gets home. He probably already knows that, but we'll tell him again.


----------



## nbull

txjohnt said:


> First of all we are grateful for everyone's help and support, it has helped us with the search for our missing friends.
> We are currently reconfiguring information on our next search location. If anyone has reviewed the facts and has a legitimate suggestion we would like to hear it. At this time we are based in Houma, La and only have one plane in the sky searching, although there are others who are wishing to fund another aircraft, we are having trouble finding other planes to aid in the search. It does require a twin engine plane that can fly about 800 miles per trip. If anyone has any resources in that field it would be helpful. Today we searched the area inside the coordinates of (N 27' W90' to W91') south to (N 25' W90' to W91'), and (N 28' W89' to W90') south to (N 27' W89' to W90'). Tomorrows search will consist between the coordinates of (N 27' W91'30.0 to W93') south to (N 25' W91'30.0 to W93'). After tomorrows search we are considering relocating to Bay City Municipal Airport to continue the search.
> We believe with all of our hearts that they are still afloat and waiting to be found. These guys are strong willed and are survivors ("country boys can survive"). Let us all pray that GOD puts them under our wings tomorrow so we can find them and bring them home to all their friends and loved ones.
> Again thanks for all of your help and support.
> 
> :texasflag Ben Walker, Gary Rooth, and John Taylor :brew:


Well said. Everyone is proud of what y'all are doing. Good job, guys.


----------



## whiskey talk

:an4:got a suggestion to assist in finding these missing fisherman first i would like the families of these men that my suggestion is being made with all sincerity in an effort to organize our fishing community with a proactive plan to continue the search. i hope that no one would be offended at this suggestion missing boat tournament we could use a gps grid ,then place in each grid boats two miles apart and every boat would run on a straight gps track maintaining the two miles apart.theplan would be to go out 120 miles offshore at 20 knots this should be about a 6hr run with all boats leaving at the same time and running at the same speed.if we had 140 boats we could cover from sargent to brownsville out 120 miles in6 hours.once out that far';thenfishing begins for the tourament.the trip out and back would cover alot ofground with a lot of eyes at water level.i was wondeing if the tournament promoters along the coast could communicate and organize this by labor day weekend when there are so many people offwork and planning tofish anyway. weather permitting


----------



## cazador4life

My prayers go out to the families of the missing fishermen from Palacious and Blessing and to a friend I knew Curtis Hall.....We will miss you


----------



## texasjellyfish

*Pon Pon Cancelled*

pon pon cancelled, 3 men located and doing well

just heard it on vhf ch 16, almost afraid to post , but they are safe and being brought to shore


----------



## Argo

whoa, any more info on that?


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin

texasjellyfish said:


> , 3 men located and doing well
> just heard it on vhf ch 16, almost afraid to post , but they are safe and being brought to shore


Is this true? If so thank goodness. It would be great if we can get some confirmation.


----------



## Haynie79

Good deal!!!!!


----------



## bluffman2

THANK YOU GOD


----------



## Firetx12

Is this true?


----------



## bwguardian

That sounds like good news!


----------



## Brassnadz

Jelly, More info please!! If this is correct, its the best news I have heard all week!

I pray its true.


----------



## Mrschasintail

OH GOD please let this be true!


----------



## SWANY

PLEASE BE TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bretticu$

Bring these guys home!!!


----------



## txjohnt

texasjellyfish said:


> pon pon cancelled, 3 men located and doing well
> 
> just heard it on vhf ch 16, almost afraid to post , but they are safe and being brought to shore


have you heard where abouts and where are you located
search crew wants to know.


----------



## lookin4ling

*Confirmation...*

Can a family member please confirm??? Please LORD let this be true..


----------



## SARDOG

Good NEWS...all 3 are alive and good health. found about 140nm South of Sabine Pass Texas in position 27-18.4n 093-30.6w by the vessel " affordable Fantsea " THIS IS 100 percent True.


----------



## chickenboy

*Hello out there*

May we please get some confirmation?


----------



## M_Undertaker

whats the deal hello


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Corpus Christi Coast Guard confirms that they have been located 180nm SE of Matagorda City by a good samaritan. The CG is on their way out to meet them. Located a couple hours ago. They are not sure where they will be brought to, most likely Corpus.. Awesome job...


----------



## chickenboy

*wow*

WOW!!!!


----------



## frank n texas

Just got tel call from lady named Tawnya who is with Curt's Mom and the three men have been found..Boat was capsized...Men on way in from around sabine Pass

frank n texas


----------



## joliefisher

Just heard from my brther Rory (Starlin Marlin) that they were found off of Sabine. Sounds like they were pretty much in the area he thought they would drift.


----------



## wish2fish

This would be a terrible joke. Please let it be the case, for the families involved.

:brew:


----------



## Argo

think he is in freeport..... from past posts that I remember....


----------



## Mrschasintail

Who found them?


----------



## StarlinMarlin

*Safe*

They have just been found out of Sabine all three safe and sound!!!!


----------



## bluffman2

HELL OF A JOB GUYS>............................this is GREAT NEWS........


----------



## Mrschasintail

OMG, that is fantastic. I'm so elated!!!!!


----------



## crownroyal76117

cell phone reception is very slim to non that far out.


----------



## MXCapt

OH THANK THE LORD~!!!!! THAT IS GREAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT NEWS!!!!!!!!

I DONT THINK ANYONE WILL FORGET THIS ONE !!!! :shamrock::shamrock::shamrock:


----------



## SWANY

This is AMAZING....the 2cool family will be so excited!! please let this be true


----------



## laguna24

I bet those guys have one helluva story! So glad they made it to tell it! Amazing!!!!


----------



## txjohnt

COAST GUARD CONFIRMED. OUR BOYS ARE ALIVE AND ON THE WAY HOME!!!


----------



## Argo

wonder if it was the dude that posted yesterday that he was leaving at 4am and headed 140nm out this morning to look and then coming back in.....


----------



## SWANY

Sounds like a big celebration is on the way!!!!!!!


----------



## just plain bill

amazing! grace! wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jjordan

the power of prayer is awsome. thank goodness they are ok


----------



## bluffman2

txjohnt said:


> COAST GUARD CONFIRMED. OUR BOYS ARE ALIVE AND ON THE WAY HOME!!!


i was working on getting a twin engine out of Birmingham.....just cancelled all plans......

GOOD JOB GUYS.................


----------



## cwc

wonderful news. Thank the Lord and all on this board. And all who contributed to the finding of these men.


----------



## StarlinMarlin

*Safe*

They have just been found out of Sabine all three safe and sound!!!! Will in Port A 6 to 10 hours.


----------



## angler_joe

un-frickin-believable !!!! Praise the lord!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin

:bounce::bounce::dance::dance:2COOL!:dance::dance::bounce::bounce:

:cheers:For everyone involved:cheers:


----------



## Argo

If not him, he was close.....


capt.wronghand said:


> I wouldn't normally go further than 95 nm south out of sabine pass, but, were are well equpiped and are leaving @ 4:00 am and plot a course due south thru high island running 147 miles on 1/2 the fuel and return to the eastern side west cameron blocks, I'm sick about the Coastguard's new's, come on folk's we can find these men, we will be standing by on channel 16..Capt. Dana Dooley bridge city texas/sabine pass texas


----------



## chickenboy

Hope Mont has a server backup, I feel an overload coming..............:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta


----------



## TexChef

Awesome.
The power of prayer, and a good reminder to never give up hope!
Congrats to the family!!!


----------



## Dolphin

I am so elated I am almost crying in relief. 2cool and all involved should be proud!


----------



## bluffman2

Argo said:


> If not him, he was close.....


NO DOUBT.........he would have been REAL close.......


----------



## sweenyite

AWESOME!


----------



## TexChef

I feel a need to a 2cool meet and greet real soon with these fellows!


----------



## Argo

glad they were found and I am guessing it will be on the news now...... because it sure is sensational!!


----------



## Firetx12

Praise God!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin

capt.wronghand said:


> I wouldn't normally go further than 95 nm south out of sabine pass, but, were are well equpiped and are leaving @ 4:00 am and plot a course due south thru high island running 147 miles on 1/2 the fuel and return to the eastern side west cameron blocks, I'm sick about the Coastguard's new's, come on folk's we can find these men, we will be standing by on channel 16..Capt. Dana Dooley bridge city texas/sabine pass texas


Was it you Capt Dana Dooley that found them?


----------



## pierce2901

unbelivable, answerd prayers. the guys are on the helicopter on the way to land. thanks to the GOOD LORD and all the 2COOLERS for their prayers. a bunch of grown men at my house as i speak with tears in there eyes. 

Our heavenly father, I ask that you take these 3 men and guide them in their recovery. Thank you so much for what you have done and the prayers that you have answered. in the end, we all will give you the praise and the glory in all that we do.......AMEN.


----------



## bluffman2

AMEN BROTHER


----------



## FireEater

That is fantastic! 

Cannot wait to hear their story. 

AGAIN, FANTASTIC!


----------



## Andice

All thanks and praise to the folks who found them , way to go .


----------



## tokavi

Great news! I am so glad for them and thier families. I bunch of gren to all the 2coolers that have been looking. Just remember, never quit fighting, ever!


----------



## Highwave Patrol

I feel like a weight's been lifted on my chest and I don't even know these guys. I can't even begin to imagine how the family's feel. God's blessings and best wishes to these men and their families. Here's to a good night's rest for all.


----------



## TexChef

SARDOG said:


> Good NEWS...all 3 are alive and good health. found about 140nm South of Sabine Pass Texas in position 27-18.4n 093-30.6w by the vessel " affordable Fantsea " THIS IS 100 percent True.


Anyone know who this "affordable Fantesa" is?


----------



## Argo

can anyone plot that coordinate on a map to post in the thread, just curious... maybe cutter or tom hilton can do it....


----------



## mickle75

I haven't posted but 1 message on here. This has weighed so heavily on my heart and mind for a week...just as with everyone else. This is truly the best news I have heard since the went missing!!! For all of the thoughts, prayers and hopes have paid off. Our deepest and warmest wishes to these men and their families along with all of those that unselfishly put themselves out there and offered any and all of their assistance that they could afford...God Bless!!!


----------



## 2nd chance

Wonderful news!
I just spent the last few days preparing my boat for the grid search when it got organized. Thank's everyone one for showing your support and gracious thoughts and prayers. Remember, these guys and their families are going to need some time alone,please be kind.I see a party in the near future!!


----------



## txjohnt

*found them*

Just confirmed that they were found 180 miles east of Port aransas by a sport fishing boat. they are in stable condition and eating food and consuming water as we speak.. coast guard cutter is meeting the boat 50 miles off the coast of Port A and will then transport the guys to the hospital. Thank you so much to everyone that helped and contributed. It's beer thirty!!!!!:brew2::brew2::brew2::brew2::brew2::brew2::brew2::brew2::brew2::brew2:


----------



## Argo

I think we should pay those good sumaritans fuel bill for that ride.....


----------



## Andice

**** , make there boat payment for 10 years . So cool they found them . All props go to the crew of that boat........awesome!!


----------



## Txdrgnfly

*missing boaters found*

Hey 2 coolers! I am James' cousin from Dallas!!! I have been watching this post ever since James and his pals ended up missing. I just wanted to confirm, which you already have...that they found the guys!!! I also wanted to let you know how wonderful you guys/gals are!! Your prayers, thoughts and efforts have given us hope throughout this entire ordeal...even when the CG had to stop looking! They did do a wonderful job, so I am not going to fault them on that!! Everyone did a great job to find these boys---the guys were lucky to have you backing them!! I am sorry if this is so scrambled, but just too excited about this!!!

Hugs and Kisses to all you guys/gals!!
Thanks be to God!!!

Just remember in all this....you never know what is going to happen today...always tell your loved ones, you love them because you never know.


----------



## River Hunter

Phones are ringing all over Blessing, Matagorda County and beyond... This is truly great news! We too can't wait to hear their story. I'm sure these guys will read this thread, they deserve to know how many people were praying and working on their behalf. God answers prayers! God bless each and every person involved in this search and rescue.


----------



## wish2fish

Argo said:


> can anyone plot that coordinate on a map to post in the thread, just curious... maybe cutter or tom hilton can do it....


I believe this is correct.


----------



## saltwater_therapy

*C.B.C.S. Country Boys Can Survive!*

Thank God! This is a true miracle, and proof the human will to survive is VERY VERY STRONG! Can't wait to drink a cold beer with them!


----------



## Harbormaster

Truly a miracle...praise the lord!

No further comment...what you put your respective families through is friggin priceless...idiots!


----------



## bluffman2

thank god these guys are safe......was it capt dooley that found them?


----------



## VV Fish'N Lady

At Matagorda mudddrags tonite and had amoment of silence. 10 mins later it was announced they were found. Thank you Lord for hearing and anzwering all our prayers!!! Get ready Matagorda gonna be a big celebration coming your way-!!


----------



## DeepBlueGulf

Just logged in to check to see if there was any news!! And this is awesome news! Thank the lord! And thanks for all the great prayers from everyone on this board!

Hope they are all doing well!

Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## fishkillr

That's pretty insane. Good for them.


----------



## 9121SS

I was just outside praying for these men before I checked to see what was going on. OMG as I sit here with tears in my eyes I can't even begian to know how the families must feel. I thank GOD for leting them be found and for my brothers and sisters on this site. I am so glad they have been found. It just gets to me to know that if that had been me out there yall would have done the same. I just thank GOD for the man that found them and ALL of my 2 COOL family.


----------



## ITRIED

Thank the good lord!!! Way to go guys!!!... Awesome this is freaking great!!!!!


----------



## JHG

Have to admit that I wept upon reading this news, I haven't been able to go more than an hour without checking to see how the search was going. Man, the power of prayer and the human spirit is truly amazing, thank you God!!! A big fish fry and some cold beer in Matagorda so these guys can tell us the story is in order.


----------



## Bait Chef

WOW !!! WHAT GREAT NEWS !!! CAN'T WAIT TO HEAR THE STORY BEHIND THIS !!!
Hats off to the 2 coolers who felt a calling to help in any way they could. 
Saying a prayer of thanks and will thank the big man tomorrow at his house. 
Take a deep breath... We've witnessed something beautiful here... Good people not giving up and looking out for a fellow man.


----------



## The Captain

i just cant get my eyes to clear up. Wow. i stand in amazement with our GOD. HE is so awesome. We Thank you Father for hearing the prayer of your children and answering
them. We love you, we thank you for saving these men and giving us all peace tonight especially for their families. Thank you Lord for all who have been a intricate part of this true miracle. In Jesus Name
Protect them all as they travel tonight!!


----------



## philliwt

First, lets thank everyone who searched,donated, and prayed for their return. There are not enough words that can express the graditude that their families and friends feel at this time. I am just impressed with the power of the know and prayer of who knows who on how everyone came together to search for these fine men. 

James, Curt, and Tressel my wife and I are so happy and excited for your return to your families.


Tommy and Susan Phillips


----------



## Sea-riously!

Hey 2coolers!!! Our prayers have finally been answered, but we still need all YOUR support. This has been one hell of a ride, and the journey must not end now!! There has been many independent parties contributing to this search by chartering planes from LA. Lets support these guys and the families by donating to the search fund. A $20 here and a $20 there will all ADD up! If you can donate please click on the link below http://www.rgvapi.com/letshelp.htm. WELCOME HOME GUYS....THE PARTY HAS JUST BEGUN IN MATAGORDA COUNTY!!!!


----------



## spotsndots

This is the best news I've heard today...Their home and their beds will NEVER look so good! Praise God for answering all of our prayers.


----------

